# FALL 2017 Rainbows~ 7 Rainbows born!



## StillPraying

Hello ladies. I lost my son at 15 weeks in August 2016 :cry: This was then followed by back to back chemicals Oct/Nov. Tonight I confirmed with a digi that I'm pregnant again and I'm crossing everything that it sticks. Hoping to find other ladies due in the fall who can relate to that odd mix of being hopeful but not wanting to get your hopes up and the terrible fear of another loss. :hugs:

EDD/Births:
Oct 2nd~ StillPraying :blue: Wyatt 9/27
Oct 7th~ Ashaford :blue: Brady 9/28
Oct 12th~Mediterranean :pink: Presleigh 10/4
Oct 25th~Dana_Scully :blue: Elijah 9/28 
Oct 28th~MissYogi :pink: Autumn 10/10
Nov 4th ~ Ebauerhaus:blue:
Nov 5th~Pinkpassion :yellow:
Nov 7th~ttc126 :blue: Ford 10/10
:angel:~Fit_Mama2Be
:angel: ~Mod19 
:angel::angel: ~Nessaw


----------



## StillPraying

Okay so I'll just keep this thread going and hopefully some other ladies will join in. 
I made it to 4weeks today! woohoo. not much in the symptom department other than some cravings....really want cold cold apple juice. I still have not gone to the DR yet...kind of dragging my feet.


----------



## mod19

Hi stillpraying! I'm sorry for your losses. I'm due September 21st. I've had my blood pregnancy test and my first appointment and ultrasound are scheduled for February 7th, I'll almost be 8 weeks.

I've been terrified of every pregnancy since my first ectopic when I was 22. It really sucks because every pregnancy has required surgery to get the baby out, including dd who was an emergency c section. 

BUT, I feel really good about this one. I just feel like everything going will be ok and haven't stressed once, not even yesterday when I had brown discharge all day (which is gone now). I like this feeling. I like not stressing, not overanalizing, not googling every symptom to make sure it's normal. 

With dd I was sick everyday from 5+6 on. Literally, every. Single. Day. And that was on Diclegis to help with the nausea. Oh it was bad. Hoping it doesn't hit me that hard this go round.

How are you feeling? Aside from heartburn i haven't really had any symptoms yet, but I'm nearing that 5+6 mark quick, so we will see!

Can't wait for Rainbow Baby #2!


----------



## StillPraying

Mod thanks for joining! I had terrible morning sickness with dd2, but I had preeclampsia so that's probably why. MS didn't hit me until about 8 weeks with Luke so we will see.

I'm sorry you've had to have so many surgeries, that's pretty rough! Will you have another c-section with this baby as well?

How exciting you already have everything scheduled! I've been saying I'm going to go...but I guess I'm dragging my feet because I don't want bad news, you know?


----------



## mod19

Well turns out my intuition was way off on this one. I woke up in so much pain yesterday. Went to the dr and while I was waiting for an ultrasound I passed out in the waiting room. I woke up with 4 nurses around me and puke all over myself. Turns out it was another ectopic (3rd one) on the side that I don't even have a tube on. It implanted Ted on the outside of my right ovary. My Dr said she's never seen that before and didn't even know it was possible for it to implant there. Anyways, I was in surgery within 30 minutes of the ultrasound and needless to say, no more pain. What's weird is that I'm not even upset about it. I guess deep down I expected it. My Dr said my left tube still looked great, but I told her I'm not sure we were going to try again after this, to which she responded that she didn't know owl if she wanted to help me try anymore.


----------



## StillPraying

I'm so sorry hon :cry: That must have been so terrifying. I'm glad to hear that you are okay, it's good that you were at the drs when it happened. I can understand not wanting to try again or at least taking a break. :hugs: Good luck ma'am I wish you all the best.


----------



## mod19

StillPraying said:


> I'm so sorry hon :cry: That must have been so terrifying. I'm glad to hear that you are okay, it's good that you were at the drs when it happened. I can understand not wanting to try again or at least taking a break. :hugs: Good luck ma'am I wish you all the best.

Thank you. And I'm very lucky it happened at the Dr's office. I almost didn't go to work, but then would have been alone with dd and that would have been horrible. She's not even 2 yet


----------



## StillPraying

That definitely would not have been good! I hope you heal quickly!


----------



## StillPraying

So AF was due Wednesday, so now that it's Friday I am feeling much more confident about this pregnancy. Just taking it a day at a time....
Hoping some more ladies join soon :)


----------



## Ashaford

Hey StillPraying! I got my BFP on Saturday. AF was due today. 

We lost our son in May 2016 at almost 17 weeks. I know getting to 17 weeks will be an emotional road but we are staying optimistic. I am scheduled for blood work this afternoon. Because we had a second trimester loss last time, I will likely go to weekly doctor visits. Kind of annoying but maybe I'll get to see our little one a lot more often. :) Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## StillPraying

Hi Ashaford, welcome! Yay for BFP! I lost my son at 15 weeks, so I know what you mean about an emotional road. It's like we no longer have that "I made it to 12 weeks I'm safe" kind of thing. 
I am very curious what the drs will want to do, having had a second trimester loss. 
I hope your bloodwork comes back perfectly :flower:


----------



## StillPraying

Finally have my appointment set up for the 17th! I pick up my paperwork today... I'm curious to find out what they will be doing different....the nurse said they already classified me as high risk, but I'm not sure what the Dr. will say.


----------



## nessaw

Hi I'm not sure I completely fit in fall 2017 rainbows as expecting twins so if they make it will come early. But edd is 3rd Sept. This is my 5th pg with just one baby. My 2nd pg was also twins and we list them at 14+5 to twin to twin transfusion. These twins are possibly an even rarer type-identical and sharing a sac-which have the risk of twin to twin but also of cord entanglement. Have had 2 scans so far and they haven't been able to see a septum separating them. Scan next week should show for definite. Could mean a difference btwn cs at 32 weeks or 36. Tbh I feel I'm just carrying them to lose them. I can't imagine it working out. Even though I have identical twin nieces who were ok. Anyway am on progesterone and fragmin and under the Rmc consultant until my 12 week scan then appt with the twin consultant (same one as last time) at 15. No idea how to tell anyone this news when the time comes. Sorry this has turned into a bit of a ramble!! Congrats still praying and ashaford-I completely understand how 2nd trimester isn't a comfort. Mod19 am sorry for your loss-take care of yourself. Xx


----------



## StillPraying

Hi nessaw I'm pretty sure we were on a thread together when I was pregnant with my DD2, April showers I think it was called? I'm sorry to hear about your last twins, I hope this little pair is okay.


----------



## nessaw

Yes I remember. That was was my 3rd mc-heartbeat at 7+6 mmc at 11 weeks. We actually gave up after that but when my cousin announce her pg the following Spring we had one more try and got our rainbow! Counting down to our scan on Wed. Really hoping that they can see 2 separate sacs but not that positive that they will. Have started to show quite a bit. I think it's quite obvious but maybe folks at work are being polite!!


----------



## StillPraying

Glad you got your rainbow :hugs: Lol that stage where you look prego but not obvious enough for people to feel comfortable enough to ask! My belly is already starting to pop out so I've been teasing dh that it's twin girls lol his worst nightmare. 

Exciting you have a scan soon! Hopefully they can see both babies clearly :)


----------



## nessaw

We hope so too! With our previous twins we could see the 2 sacs @8 weeks but it was a private scan so better equipment than nhs. We have our 12 week scan the following week so another chance to see it if not visible next week. On the first scan at 5+3 the babies were quite far apart so hoping that means separate sacs. Who knows! Nothing we can do about it now!!


----------



## StillPraying

Is separate sacs safer? The hospital machines are so outdated it's ridiculous. Hopefully you'll get a clear picture at your 8 weeks scan, for some reassurance.

My first appointment is Friday but I don't think they'll do anything other than paperwork


----------



## nessaw

Yes 2 sacs are safer. If they share a sac there's a huge chance they will get tangled up in each other's cords and cut off the supply. Possible hospitalisation from 24 weeks to monitor. So it would be great to see!


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies, I'm here... 

I had two mmcs in a row, then one successful pregnancy. When LO turned a year we stsrted to TTC again, after two months I had a chemical (january). It's been 4 weeks since that, my hcg level was down to 0, and Yesterday i got a faint bfp. I'm terrfied and don't wsnt to ger my hopes up, but I do have a better feeling about this one. Last time I didn't feel this way, I was full of doubt. We will see. 

I'm happy to join this thread though, it's hard to find a group that wants to be hopeful, but is nervous. I just want this to work. 

<3


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies, I'm here... 

I had two mmcs in a row, then one successful pregnancy. When LO turned a year we stsrted to TTC again, after two months I had a chemical (january). It's been 4 weeks since that, my hcg level was down to 0, and Yesterday i got a faint bfp. I'm terrfied and don't wsnt to ger my hopes up, but I do have a better feeling about this one. Last time I didn't feel this way, I was full of doubt. We will see. 

I'm happy to join this thread though, it's hard to find a group that wants to be hopeful, but is nervous. I just want this to work. 

<3


----------



## StillPraying

Nessaw I googled about the difference with Twins, I had no idea there were so many variations! When is your next scan?

Welcome Sunshine! :flower:


----------



## nessaw

Hi sunshine and welcome.
Scan and rms appt tom afternoon. Fingers crossed for a separate sac. Yes there's a few types of twins with varying rates of success/difficulty. After my rainbow pg with was easy physically but tough mentally I just wanted a simple pg! Hey ho. I'll take what I get.x


----------



## StillPraying

Fx your scan goes well tomorrow Nessaw! 

I don't know when i'll be getting a scan but ive been teasing DH that its twins for us. they are in my family but my aunt mc twins also :(


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks! Feeling in limbo still. Just got a faint bfp yesterday. Testing again in the morning. But started my progesterone and baby asprin yesterday. 

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## StillPraying

I'm on baby asprin also :) 

Happy Valentines Day ladies :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

Test is darker today! Feeling better about this one, but still domt want to get my hopes up too high. :) 

How are you all doing?


----------



## Ashaford

I am 6w2d today. My first OB and ultrasound appt are on Feb 28th. The nurse promised to call me first if there are any cancellations. Fingers crossed! I've had weekly lab work just to make sure my hormones are looking good. Based on my labs I won't need to be on progesterone. I am just praying that I don't get another SCH. I am taking baby aspirin too. :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Congrats ashaford! So glad your betas look good, and hope there is a cancellation! 

Do you mind me asking what a SCH is?


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Not good news toddy both babies only measured 8+3 no heartbeats no blood flow. Definitely no septum so extremely high risk. Going in for medical management on Friday. Best of luck with your rainbows.x


----------



## sunshine2014

I am so, so sorry for you news. My heart breaks for you. Take care of yourself. We're here if you need to talk. One day at a time....


----------



## StillPraying

Oh Nessaw :hugs: I'm so sorry. Will they do another ultrasound to be sure before medical management? I'm so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

No you could tell the second she put the wand on. They were so small. Think we'll just count our blessings with Eva. X


----------



## sunshine2014

How are you feeling today? It's such a tough thing to go through. I'm so sorry. It's also the waiting that is hard....


----------



## Ashaford

I am so sorry nessaw. Please reach out to us if you need anything. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Ashaford

sunshine2014 said:


> Congrats ashaford! So glad your betas look good, and hope there is a cancellation!
> 
> Do you mind me asking what a SCH is?

Sunshine - an SCH is a subchorionic hematoma/hemorrahge. The doctor thinks mine was caused by implantation blood trapped in the lining of my uterus. Most of the time it is nothing at all and goes away by week 20. Unfortunately mine kept growing and ended up causing me to go into labor at 17 weeks. It was awful. I know now to ask for better monitoring this go around but I hope I don't even have to worry with another one.


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh that sounds awful, I'm sorry you had to worry about that. I really hope they can monitor you closer this time. Is there something they can do early if they think that's going to be a problem?


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies :flower:

Nessaw I'm so very sorry. I wish I had the words, but I know from experience theres really nothing anyone can say. Be gentle on yourself hon. And we are always here for you to talk to. 

Ashaford I had an SCH with DD1, but it resolved itself. I'm so sorry that happened to you, but I'm glad you plan to make sure you are closely monitored.

Sunshine how are you doing?

AFM I'm feeling paranoid that something is wrong because I was not sick this morning...


----------



## sunshine2014

Stillpraying - I'm doing well. Just hanging in there, one day at a time! I'm so nervous to get to "into" this, which I know I keep saying. The fear is real. But I want more than anything to feel confident, and excited. 

No signs for me as of yet, but I plan to test again tomorrow and hopefully the line is still nice and dark. I had a chemical last month and the line never got dark, just stayed super faint. So even though I know tests have different sensitivities and basically just show whether or not there is hcg in the system, I'm hopeful it will remain dark.

I also made an appt for next week to get some blood requisitions done. 

How are you doing?


----------



## StillPraying

My first appointment is tomorrow, but it's just the paperwork portion and going over my medical history. But its still a step forward. My anxiety is through the roof today because I didn't feel sick this morning. DH says I'm overanalyzing but I really cant help but be afraid.


----------



## sunshine2014

I get it. It makes sense, but only people with a loss will completely understand...


----------



## Ashaford

I had a little pink spotting last night that turned into light brown watery discharge this morning. I know it's nothing but jeez I wish I could just be confident in this pregnancy. I need clear discharge only, please! I think I'll feel better once I see an ultrasound.


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm sorry you had that happen last night Ashaford. It's so stressful, isn't it? Every little thing makes us worry. I'm worried now that I don't have any symptoms -- I'm only 4w3d and never get any this early, but I just want to know that this pregnancy will work.

Stillpraying - how did your appointment go?


----------



## MissYogi

Hi ladies, can I join you? I'm tentatively expecting my first on October 23rd. I had an early loss with my last pregnancy at 5+3 in September. I only just got my positive this week so based on lmp I am at 4+5. I'm so very nervous and just hoping to start getting really nauseous soon to have some reassurance. I noticed a lot of you are taking baby aspirin. Did you just decide to do that on your own, or did your doctor tell you? I don't have an appointment yet and it won't be for a while when I do so I'm not sure if I should take matters in my own hands until then. Should I be taking aspirin too?


----------



## sunshine2014

Ohhhhh, we are pretty much the same MissYogi. Congrats.

I could have wrote your post. I'm waiting EVERY day for symptoms and reassurance.


----------



## StillPraying

Yay Missyogi so happy you are here! Re baby asprin, my Dr advised me to take it with my last loss, but unfortunately not until I was already 12 weeks. She told me that when I got pregnant again I could go ahead and take it as soon as I found out.

Ashford hopefully the spotting doesn't mean anything. I know the rule of thumb is that if it isn't red with cramping, it should be fine. :hugs: I know it's so hard not to worry. Will you be seeing a Dr soon?

Sunshine the appointment was just prenatal registration and blood work but the nurse was lovely, had been through a 20 week loss so she was very understanding. My first ultrasound is on March 10th :woohoo:

ETA would everyone like me to put their due dates on the first page or wait?


----------



## sunshine2014

Great news StillPraying, I'm so glad she is understanding for you. That must be a relief!

MissYogi - I forgot to add, I'm also on baby asprin, and was advised to start it day of bfp. I took it entire pregnancy last time as per my doctor, but I've seen others who were told less.


----------



## StillPraying

I was told only to 36 weeks


----------



## sunshine2014

Just to note, baby asprin isn't proven to be successful but doctors say it can't hurt anything. It's basically a "doesn't hurt to try" suggestion. But that's only for those with no other medical issues. I took it with my successful pregnancy, and also with my mc. And now I'm taking it again!


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Ashford hope the spotting goes away.
Miss Yogi congrats. I had baby aspiring til birth with my rainbow under the recurrent miscarriage consultant. 
I had the hospital appt yesterday. They said because it was twins and the size of the sac that I would have to have inpatient medical management. This is the 4th time I've done it and the inpatient time with my first lot of twins was horrendous. So have decided to have it done surgically which is booked in for Thurs. Hoping nothing happens til then. Got some minor twinges but that's all. 
Stillpraying-glad your appt went well-it makes a big difference having a nurse who understands. Even just one who knows your history already and you don't have to go over it yet another time.
sunshine hope those symptoms kick in soon.
best of luck ladies. Will be kep ping an eye on you-in a mon creepy fashion!! X


----------



## sunshine2014

Nessaw, I'm sorry you had a bad previous experience, I will keep my fingers crossed nothing happens until then. I want this to be as easy as possible for you. 

You are sweet for checking in, but I hope there's a way I can keep an eye in yiu as well. Do you have a journal on here or anything? This isn't the end for you! Just a roadblock... I have a journal in parenting journals.


----------



## StillPraying

Nessaw ill be praying it all goes smoothly for you :hugs: i agree with sunshine, this isnt the end for you:flower:

Sunshine how far along are you now?


----------



## sunshine2014

Still VERY early - only 4w4d I think. I didn't have af between my chemical and this pregnancy so I can only go on CD1 based on mc. 

Still testing every day as with my last the tests didn't get dark, they stayed faint. But thankfully, that doesn't seem to be the case this time.

:)


----------



## StillPraying

Thata great theyre getting dark! Sickness didnt start creeping up on me until 6ish weeks.


----------



## MissYogi

sunshine- I hadn't realized that we are almost exactly the same dates! I am 4w 5d based on lmp, but probably a few days less based on o, I just didn't track o this cycle so I'm not sure. 

stillpraying- it makes me feel more confident to hear that you didn't feel sick until 6 weeks. I feel like everyone is saying they are throwing up right away at 4 weeks and makes me feel like maybe something is wrong for me, so it's nice to hear someone else didn't feel sick right away. 

nessaw- I'm so sorry for you, sending you lots of good vibes and hugs :hugs: 

So I decided to go ahead and start taking the aspirin based on what you were all saying and researching a bit. When I get to speak with my midwife I'll ask her what she thinks for me, but for now it sounds like it can't hurt. I also bought red raspberry leaf tea but then lots of people saying it could actually be dangerous in first tri, so I'll save that for later on. 

We are telling the in-laws today! We are having them over for chinese food so I went out and bought some fortune cookies and replaced the fortunes with little announcements like "you will soon take on a special new role" and "the best gifts take nine months to arrive". I'm so excited!


----------



## StillPraying

I didnt get sick until 6ish weeks with dd1, got sick from day 1 with dd2, and not till 9 weeks with luke. This one it started creeping up at 6 weeks but still isnt that bad. I get worried that im not sick enough lol 

Red raspberry leaf tea made me super crampy with dd1 so i stopped until 3rd Trimester. 

How exciting getting to announce to them! Are they the first?


----------



## sunshine2014

My first I was sick around 6 weeks, not at all the second. With my DD I was sick from 8 weeks until 24. So who knows! 

Still so nervous, but trying not to think about it all (and failing). PAL sure isn't easy!


----------



## MissYogi

You ladies are awesome for helping me feel less nervous about the nausea. I am just such a ball of nerves, I can't wait to get past this Friday because then it will be later than I was when I lost the last one. Even though I know that doesn't put me in the safe zone by any means, it'll feel a lot better.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh I know just what you mean Missyogi. Tomorrow I'll be 8 weeks which is when I lost my 2nd mc so I'll be happy to get past that. Then I just need to get past 15 weeks. 
How did the announcement go?


----------



## MissYogi

The announcement was great! They were completely shocked, they didn't know we were trying yet or anything and they are so happy! They are very reserved though so no screaming or anything, they just really seemed to be in shock and happy.


----------



## Ashaford

Good morning ladies! I am finally catching up from the weekend. I am tentatively due on October 7th based on lmp. I ovulated late so it may be fore like Oct 9th. I am 7 weeks today. Thank goodness the spotting went away as quickly as it arrived. :) I have had three rounds of lab work (4w, 5w, and 6w) Everything is looking good. We lost our son at 17 weeks with another doctor so I am being closely monitored this time to see if it is progesterone related. Our new doctor has his fertility nurse on our case to make sure we keep this one. I have my first ultrasound on Feb 28th unless they have a cancellation this week (Fingers crossed). We had trouble getting pregnant after our loss in May so I tried clomid in January and boom, pregnant. Kind of hoping we have clomid twins so I can be a two and done kind of mom. :) I hope everyone is doing well. I have to remind myself every day not to worry. I am sending you all positive, happy thoughts.


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford glad the spotting is gone and yay for an early scan! We lost our son at 15 weeks so I know how you feel:hugs: glad they are monitoring you closely, hoping they'll do the same for me.

Missyogi glad your announcement went well! 

Do you ladies want your due dates on the 1st page?

AFM super nauseous this morning. Bleh.


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm going to wait until I find out if things are going well, if that's okay. I'm kind of superstitious. Anyways, it's supposed to be October 23, but I'll be having another c section so sometime the week before. 

I'm feeling nauseous this morning as well, and can't stop eating lol. I know it's too esrly for that, but seriously...hugeeee appetite.


----------



## StillPraying

No worries I understand:) 

I don't think it's too early. Appetite was my one of my first strong symptoms, kicked in around 5 weeks.


----------



## sunshine2014

OH really? Well I'm supposed to be 5w1d so who knows!!!!


----------



## sunshine2014

How are things going STillPraying? What's your EDD again? Have you had any ultrasounds yet? I see you have two little girls, do you plan to find out what this baby is?


----------



## StillPraying

Based off of LMP it's October 2nd. But I had a strange cycle so I'm not too sure. No ultrasounds yet, my first will be March 10th, I'll be 10+4. 
I haven't decided about finding out the gender. I go back and forth. Part of me wants to, but im thinking we may wait until the 20 week anatomy scan.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Can i dip my toes in? Just gotten my bfp today 10dpo, Edd 4/11/2017, I'm very worried and extremely anxious, fx this one is a sticky x


----------



## StillPraying

4/11/2017? Is that November? Lol sorry I'm in the US so I'm like okay probably not april....lol
Welcome! Fx this is a sticky bean for you!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lol still, yes hun due November 4th x


----------



## StillPraying

That's my younger brothers birthday :) will you be seeing a Dr early on? It seems that a lot of ladies here who have had losses go in pretty early but my hospital was still insistent that I won't be seen until 10 weeks.


----------



## sunshine2014

Congrats xxmyheartxx, glad to see you here! 

Fx for everyone that this all works out...

I'm nauseous today. I wish I could feel sure that was a good sign, but I was the first time too, and it continued even though I had lost baby. But, I know for most it's a good sign so I'm holding on to that hope...


----------



## My_Story

:argh:

Very scared to cautiously admit that this may be our rainbow baby! 
This pregnancy came not even 4 weeks after our last loss. 3 losses last year, 9 total.

Due August 22nd 
Does that date still count or is it more Summer time? 

:hug:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have open access at my local epu as had 3 losses including ectopic, I'm undecided what to do yet, as I find it stresses me more, I will have an early ultrasound about 7 weeks, if I get there far x


----------



## StillPraying

Sunshine I know what you mean about feeling happy there are symptoms but still feeling like that's not enough reassurance. :hugs: One day at a time hon!

Welcome Mystory! I think that's close enough to fall :) I'm sorry for your losses :hugs: you're in the right place with us!

myheart I'm glad you have the option of being seen when you need to. 7 weeks is great because you should for sure see a heartbeat! Other than my basic bloodwork and prenatal registration I haven't done anything.

AFM splitting headache and ready to go home but we are babysitting my husband's co-worker's son (3) because his wife's water broke this morning. Is it strange that I was insanely jealous of her? Luke's due date was the beginning of this month so I've just been...off. :(


----------



## Meditteranean

Hi ladies, I'm new to this thread. I've been following but have been holding off on posting. I'm so scared to jinx myself. I have a 3 year old and have had 2 mc's last year, the most recent being December with a mmc. I went for my 10 wk dating u/s and was told baby only measured 6 weeks. It was devastating and so was that m/c. 

I had one cycle starting on Jan 1 and then got a BFP. I've been doing bloodwork to check my hcg and just did my prenatal bloods today. I'm so scared after just having two back to back loses. 

Based on my LMP I'm 7+2 today and have an ultrasound on Thursday. I wanted an earlier one this time. I know I didn't ovulate until CD21 so I may be 6+2. I have no symptoms except sore breasts and my sense of smell is a little heightened. I had no symptoms other than sore boobs with my son or the other two pregnancies but having some nausea would be a little more reassuring even though I know I don't get sick. 

I'm so sorry to all of you who have had losses and I know the heartbreak that goes along with a loss. I hope everyone here that has gotten a BFP has a healthy and full-term pregnancy.


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome meditteranian :flower: I know I've been with you on ttc after a loss boards. That's fantastic that they agreed to give you an earlier scan. FX you see a perfect little bean on Thursday :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

My-story - welcome! Of course it counts, it's all about the support. I'm so sorry that you've been through so many losses. It doesn't get easier, it just makes PAL that much harder, unfortunately. But positive thoughts all around, have you had any blood work or ultrasounds yet? 

still praying - sorry about the headache. I hope it has eased up since your post. 

Mediterranean - welcome! I also lurk before I post, I'm worried I'll jinx myself as well. But I gave in this time because I wanted the support. I hope you find it helpful as well. Thursday is great, I'm glad you don't have to wait long. Be sure to let us know How it goes :)


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks Stillpraying :) I'm so nervous . how are you feeling now? Do you have any other symptoms besides nausea? 

I just told me husband last week while we were on vacation and he doesn't know I already knew. I didn't really even want to tell him but need someone to know for support. That's why I love these groups.


----------



## StillPraying

Mediterranean it's good to have people who know. Being nervous is so understandable and this forum really does make it so much more comforting! 

Once I knew it wasn't a chemical I went ahead and told my parents because I want to have people to pray for me and also those to turn to if things go wrong. 

My headache has gotten worse. I downed a lot of water hoping it will help. Dh ordered pizza for dinner so at least I don't have to cook anything! My main symptom seems to be constant hunger, but the nausea seems to be slowly getting stronger.


----------



## MissYogi

Welcome to the new ladies! Sorry for your losses and I'm hoping for your good luck this time around! 

Today I got a call from the midwife and I'm back in! I was nervous because it's tough to get a midwife here and I definitely need a midwife if I want to do a home birth. Unfortunately it's made my anxiety even worse because last time I started bleeding the same day that I got a call from the midwife. I know it's just stupid superstition, but I'm just still so nervous. I had a few sharp pains in my uterus low down and it really freaked me out, I was so nervous to check my undies. But no blood! Hooray!


----------



## StillPraying

Missyogi yay for tickers! Glad you got in with your mw. It's not crazy to feel afraid because of similar circumstances. . I had a MC at 8 weeks in 2013 so this whole week I'm on edge! Are home births common where you are?


----------



## Meditteranean

Where is everyone from? I'm in Canada. I went with midwives for my son but they don't schedule an appt until your 10 weeks and I didn't want to wait that long for bloodwork and my first ultrasound this time so I called an OB this time and she wanted to see me ASAP and to get my u/s and bloodwork before my appt. I see her on the 28th. The rule here is they won't tell you anything at the u/s unless you are 12 weeks but the tech showed me my son at 10 weeks and the last one told me the baby measured six weeks and no heartbeat last time. 

I told my family right away with every pregnancy but the last two I told them I w


----------



## Meditteranean

Sorry my keyboard froze so part 2..... 

I told my family I was then lost it, then was again then lost it so I don't want to m this time. I know the support is nice but I feel like it's such a roller coaster and full of disappointment each time I have to tell them bad news and I'm afraid to tell anyone. 

MissYogi, I completely understand your superstition. Each day is a baby step and one step closer to our babies. When is your appt?


----------



## StillPraying

I understand wanting to wait a bit so you can feel more comfortable with announcing. How far along are you?

I'm in southern California in the US.


----------



## MissYogi

Stillpraying- they aren't necessarily common, but certainly not unheard of. Amongst my crunchy mama, yogi friends it's sort of the norm, although I think the percentage is still something like 5% overall here. 

Mediterranean- I am also in Canada! I live in Alberta, what province do you live in? Luckily my midwife is really understanding and she said they can try to get me in for an early ultrasound just after 7 weeks, so I'll hopefully get an appointment with her at 7 weeks, then an ultrasound shortly after. I totally get the not wanting to tell anybody. I've found that this whole thing is so unique to every person and to every moment even for the same person. Last time I definitely wasn't going to tell anyone, this time I knew I needed to, but if it doesn't work out I don't know if I'd tell them early next time. 

Update on my end- still no blood! Hooray! It's like a mini celebration every time I go to the bathroom. And I feel a bit nauseous! Yay!


----------



## StillPraying

Missyogi yay for no bleeding I'm there with ya lol home birth is pretty uncommon here, like less than 8% in the whole country :shock: which is really too bad. The main reason is most insurance won't cover it. :( which is also odd since it would be way cheaper than a hospital birth. :shrug: 
I'm nauseous also, I've been throwing up this evening:nope: not fun but I'll take it lol


----------



## My_Story

Due to being at the rpl clinic im quite lucky to have had so many scans. 

5 weeks 3 days (dated) was literally just gestational sac. If any of you ladies get an early scan and only see this then know it can be completely normal! 

7 weeks 3 days (dated) was fetal pole with a heartbeat! It doesnt look like much on the screen but that little flicker is so reassuring to see.

10 weeks 4 days (measured ahead 3 days) baby had arms, legs, a profile. Everything. He or she was moving around which was surreal.

12 weeks 2 days (measured ahead 5 days so EDD was bought forward) pretty much the same as previous scan but so much more growth and clearer body parts! 


At what was at the time approx 12dpo we got our bfp, I had only the day before been to my gp with intense womb pain. I thought the mc not even 4 weeks previous had given me a womb infection. She booked me for a smear for 4 days later. That night had the most vivid dream about taking hpt with bfp. So much so that I felt for my own sanity that I should test, fully expecting bfn as we werent trying yet. Just enjoying each others company. Losses had us feeling emotionally distant. Low and behold 'Pregnant 1-2" came up and instead of excitement it was pure fear! "Here we go again." I said to my fiance as I showed him the test whilst my whole body physically shook from fear. I called the EPU who said to come for bloods. I then started our new protocol from consultant of taking 400mg cyclogest daily, baby aspirin and folic acid. (If any of you start this protocol - please dont be alarmed by bad cramps. Wow they hurt me, to the point of thinking AF was going to show any minute. Progesterone side effects are awful)

HCG at what was thought to be 12dpo was only 16. They told me they werent sure if I was even pregnant and not to get too excited. So instead of a 48hr next test they said to redo a hpt a week later and then call them back to arrange more bloods if it was still positive. A week later I tested at home and got "Pregnant 2-3" so went back for bloods. So what was thought to be 19dpo my HCG has risen to 739! :happydance:

Symptoms never kicked in until 6 weeks and left around 8 and a half weeks. Nausea like I had never experienced in my life! Headaches were pretty awful and I couldnt for the life of me stay awake!! 

And I applaud you if you read all that! I hope you ladies are feeling well xx
 



Attached Files:







2017-02-09_19.01.06.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sunshine2014

Mediterranean - I'm in Ontario. I'd like to go with a midwife but I have a great OB and he was so understanding last time. I also have major anxiety with all things medical so we ended up going the c section route, which I requested. So I'll be staying with him, which I'm happy for...but I also love the thought of midwives. 

Still praying - YAY for being sick lol. Hope you have an easier day today though! 

My_story - I'm so glad this pg seems to be off to a strong start for you, it sounds like things will progress successfully. I'm sure you'll get your take home baby. Lovely. 

Afm - I got pregnant after 2 months of trying on December 31. I had faint tests, then dark, then faint again. I was pretty sure it was a chemical. Anyways I stopped the progesterone after confirming hcg was dropping, and started to mc 3 days later. I ovulated 2 weeks after that, but not sure what day exactly - we just dtd all week. Then 2 weeks later, I got a bfp. So I didn't have a cycle between mc and bfp, which my OB suggested I do. I'm nervous to tell him but I'm hoping he forgot that advice lol.

Anyways, I'm 5w3d today and hopefully getting in to a walk in clinic today, yesterday's appointment was a bust and we ended up leaving so I'll try somewhere else today! :)


----------



## Meditteranean

MissYogi I'm in Ontario. 

Stillpraying I'm glad you were nauseous again last night lol. Well, you know what I mean :) 

My story, thanks for sharing your u/s info. I'm going tomorrow for my first scan (I'm terrified!). I'll be 7+4 tomorrow based on my LMP but I did OPK's for the first time ever so I know I didn't ovulate until day 21 so not sure if I'll be showing a week behind and what they'all be able to see. I'm praying everything will show ok this time. 

Sunshine2014 do you have a family dr? I hope you get in at a walk-in today and get some paperwork for a scan and bloods. Did you have a c-section with your first?


----------



## sunshine2014

Meditteranean, I do have a family dr but she takes forever to get an appointment with so I'm going to a walk in now actually. And I did have a c section with my first! Elective.


----------



## Meditteranean

Sunshine, did you get in to see a Dr? I just had my bloodwork come back and I have low Rbc and hemoglobin so I'm a little anemic. My Hcg is at just over 51000 at 7+2 

Have you others gotten your hcg levels tested? I think it's a lot more common in the states.


----------



## sunshine2014

I did get in to the walk in clinic - I got 2 blood reqs, a referral to my OB and blood taken. I can call tomorrow for the results. I'm trying not to think about it, I'm so nervous waiting. I think it's more common in Canada actually, my DH is a Doctor in the states and he says he never gets hcg levels tested, unless there's a reason to (i.e. previous mcs) So who knows... 

Mediterannean - GREAT hcg numbers! You must be so pleased. I'm also anemic so I've been taking iron for about a month! Not a fan...


----------



## StillPraying

Meditteranean I've heard a lot of women talk about getting bloods done. At my hospital they only do them if you've had a "threatened MC" or you are currently miscarrying to verify levels are going down. At least that's the only reasons I've ever had them. I was anemic with DD1, did they advise you to take an iron supplement?

Sunshine will you be having another C-section then? According to my OB and midwives, there isn't usually a medical reason to wait after a mc. They told me I could start as soon as I stopped bleeding, and that was after a 2nd trimester loss. I think it's more for dating purposes that they prefer you wait a cycle. Glad you got into the clinic today!

Mystory it sounds like you are progressing fantastically! Love the scans, isn't it amazing how quickly they develop? :cloud9: I am also on baby asprin and folic acid. Are you hoping for a specific gender?

AFM sick again today :happydance: lol and get this. I do NOT like McDonalds, I do NOT eat McDonalds. But damn it all if I was not hardcore craving McDonalds French fries? DH was like "NO DONT DO IT" but I caved (and he caught me and teased me :blush:) Oddly enough I felt way better after eating them lol


----------



## Meditteranean

Sunshine that's grea you got in and got a referral. Do you know when your OB appt is yet? What was your bloodwork for? All ive ever had done in my past pregnancies was regular prenatal bloodwork to check Rbc, WBC, blood type, Std's etc. 

Stillpraying my results didn't show my iron levels or b12 or folate levels which is weird considering my family dr ordered all of that last time. Because I just got the results online today my OB will probably get me on something or do follow up bloods next week when i see her.
How far along are you now? Macdonalds is good anytime lol. I haven't had any cravings yet but didn't really with my son either. That or I was really good at suppressing them hehehe


----------



## StillPraying

Mediterranean I thought with anemia they gave you iron, that's what they did for me anyways.

I'm not a mcdonalds fan so it was pretty weird that I wanted it lol I'm 8+2 today :)


----------



## MissYogi

Sunshine- that's interesting that you got bloods. I have found that generally my doctors haven't ordered bloods. When I was miscarrying last time my GP didn't want me to get any blood testing, I only got it done because my midwife was able to write a requisition. This time there has been absolutely no talk of any bloods so far. 

Mediterranean- that sounds like a great hcg! Have you been feeling good?

Stillpraying- I've heard that if you crave salty foods like fries it's more likely to be a boy! What do you think? 

Afm- I have been quite oddly nauseous all day, sort of like a burp that wants to come out. I don't think I'll throw up for a while but it does feel like throwing up would be easier to do than normal if I was to try if that makes any sense. Not that I'm trying! I took another test this morning (I am doing them every two days now) and the line was basically the same as the control! Loving the progression! And I feel like if I was going to lose it tomorrow like I did last time the line wouldn't be nearly that dark. Wish me luck with getting through 5+3 tomorrow!


----------



## StillPraying

Missyogi almost through it! Soon you'll be at 6 weeks:hugs: They took bloods during my prenatal registration but not for HCG. 

My cravings are so all over the place, swinging from sweet to salty it's like I must be having b/g twins :haha:

Anyone have a chance of twins?


----------



## Meditteranean

Stillpraying we are almost exactly a week apart. I'll probably be put on iron next week. I'm already taking a naturopathic tincture, prenatals 2x a day, CoQ10, omega and progesterone. What's another one lol. 

MissYogi, you didn't have any prenatal bloodwork in the past to check your blood count, folate levels, or anything? 
I'm feeling good! I don't feel really tired even with my anemia. Maybe the tincture helps??? I have no symptoms other than sore breasts still. No nausea or cravings. That's normal for me though. I'm terrified for tomorrow but I'll let you all know how my u/s goes. Fingers crossed and I'll take all the prayers I can get :)


----------



## StillPraying

So excited for your scan! I hope you get to see the hb!


----------



## MissYogi

Mediterranean- no, I haven't had any. Is that unusual? I was told that my first appointment will be at 7 or 8 weeks and I assume they'll do some tests then. Do you think I should ask for any tests this early?


----------



## StillPraying

Missyogi they'll probably do them then. I got mine done Friday at almost 8 weeks. It's just to confirm you don't currently have any blood disorders/diseases, confirm your blood type, etc.


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks Stillpraying :)


----------



## Meditteranean

MissYogi it's very early and normally you get the req for bloodwork when you go for your first appt so not unusual at all that you haven't had any done. I thought you never had but if you had a rally early m/c last time than you wouldn't have had the bloodwork done yet. You should get a few for an u/s at the same time.


----------



## Meditteranean

* req not few, darn spell corrector


----------



## sunshine2014

Blood work isn't the norm ladies until later. Don't worry. I'm with an OB that does high risk pregnancies, so it's their norm. 

Like I said, DH and my own family doctor don't order blood work until about 8 weeks just to be sure no issues. 

Good luck today Meditteranean!


----------



## Ashaford

Good morning ladies! Sorry - it is tax season for me so I don't get to check this much throughout the day. 

Meditteranean - that hcg level is awesome! 

Stillpraying - I have had the weirdest cravings too. I usually follow a strict Paleo diet. No dairy, no legumes, no sugar, no grains. I have had biscuits and gravy on my mind for the last week. I finally caved and made some for breakfast. 

Twins do not run in my family but we struggled to get pregnant after our loss so this little one (or two) is a clomid success. My husband is hoping for just one little one but I honestly hope it's two so we can have two and be done. :) 

I had bloodwork done at 4 weeks, 5 weeks, and 6weeks BUT only because we lost our son at 17 weeks last year and they aren't sure if it was hormone related, incompetent cervix, or complications from my SCH. So far everything looks good and they didn't want to put me on progesterone. That much bloodwork is not normal though, just for high risk patients. I have my first ultrasound on the 28th and will likely have a re-check every two weeks until 17 weeks for my peace of mind and to make sure my cervix isn't wonky. Just trying to think happy thoughts until then. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## StillPraying

I'm hoping for twins. But I think it's just one bean. :) 

See I find it strange that I'm not high risk. I have had 2 1st trimester losses, severe preeclampsia with dd2 (I almost died after labor), and then I had a 2nd trimester loss, losing my son at 15 weeks. Shouldn't all of that classify me as high risk?


----------



## MissYogi

Oh that makes me feel better to know you all didn't get bloods until later. I was only 5+3 last time so it makes sense. 

So here's a symptom for you ladies to laugh at. I just farted in front of my class of grade 5 students. Someone kill me now please.


----------



## StillPraying

OMG missyogi :rofl: did they all laugh??


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies - just got my results! 12,581. I'm so happy!


----------



## Meditteranean

Sunshine that's great! How far along are you now? I really need to start writing everything down lol. Your husband is a dr? What kind? That comes in really handy I'm sure. Mine is a pharmacist so it's nice to know about med interactions and what's safe and not but it'd be nice to have someone able to order req's and ultrasounds whenever I need reassurance. 

Ashaford, what were all your bloods checking so early, all your levels or just Hcg? 

Stillpraying I would think all of your m/c's and complications would class you as high risk but I don't know how drs decide things sometimes. Were you with the same dr for all who would know about all of your history? Maybe they will follow you more closely this time around. 

MiddYogi, I'm sorry to laugh but it is pretty funny. I could understand being mortified though. Better than a room full of adults. :)


----------



## Meditteranean

I had my ultrasound today and after I relieved myself a little I got called in. I was soooo scared. The tech starts by saying you know I can't tell you anything. Shit. I know the rules though. 

After a couple of minutes of trying to get a read on her face with nothing I start to say "I know you can't tell me anything...." and start crying. I was so full of emotions and my fears came out. She was nice and said calm down I'm almost done. She finished and said that she saw something that looked viable right now but I was measuring behind my LMP date. I was almost 7 weeks or 7 I can t remember what she said but because ovulated late I thought it might show 6+4 so that wasn't concerning. Thank God I did OPK's and knew when I ovulated or I'd be worried. She said because I was so early I'd probably get another scan. Fine by me! She said once there's a heartbeat the success is 80-90%. I said there's a heartbeat???? She said there is :). I started crying again and she wiped her eye too and said I'm pulling at her heart strings. It was a great day and such a relief!!!! I know I'm not out of the woods but this is the farthest I've gotten since my son &#10084;&#65039;

Sorry for the long story I know you ladies know the fear. Thanks for all your thoughts today :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Mediterranean that's wonderful news. I'm so happy you had a great tech!!!! What a relief. Amazing news about the heartbeat <3. Overjoyed for you. 

My Dh is a doctor but he can't prescribe me anything like that unfortunately. I still need a family dr to give me all the referrals and blood work. But he's great for answering my questions and has been able to get his hands on some nausea meds for me last time. 

Still so happy for you.


----------



## StillPraying

OMG Mediterranean just reading that made me teary eyed! :hugs: I'm glad you know about late o otherwise that would have been so terrifying. 
I'm seen in a military hospital so no I wasn't with the same Dr's throughout. But the name of the midwife looked familiar to me so I think I may have seen her before, I'll find out on the 10th. Maybe they aren't monitoring so close right now because they assume it's too early? Idk. 

Sunshine that sounds fantastic! I don't know a lot about the levels, there's a chart on the countdown to pregnancy website tho. But it sounds great lol


----------



## MissYogi

Sunshine that seems very high! Wow! On the chart I looked up it said most aren't over 10000 until week 6. You are only at 5 aren't you? 

Mediterranean that is awesome to find out about the heartbeat! So happy for you! 

Today I have been obsessively checking for blood and nothing so far. I'm so nervous, I so want to get through the weekend


----------



## Meditteranean

Sunshine thanks so much! It adds a little more happiness in such a stressful time. It's awesome you can talk to your hubby about concerns and possible have an "in" with other drs. How are you feeling? 

Awe that's sweet StillPraying. I hope all of us have a similar experience at our u/s's maybe minus the tears :). It's so hard to think of having to wait until the appt with the dr to get the results of the scan. The 10th is coming soon (thankfully Feb is a short month) and you will get the ball rolling. I would definately be sure to explain all your history so they can monitor you more closely. Are you or your hubby in the military? Does he get deployed? 

MissYogi, thank you! Tomorrow you will be past the last pregnancy right?! &#55357;&#56397; It's the small milestones that we look forward to. 

I've done hours upon hours of research about everything pregnancy and miscarriage related. With HCG levels there is a standard per week but it's very broad. It's not the numbers themselves that really matter, it's whether the levels double every 48 hours from the initial level. Once your levels hit 1200-6000 though the doubling slows down so don't be concerned if it takes up to 96 hrs for the levels to double. Hcg will be higher if you have multiples though and I've also read that girls produce more hcg than boys.


----------



## StillPraying

3 more days missyogi :hugs: I'm the same. Ive had an 8 week loss so I just want this week over.

Dh and I are both in the military :)


----------



## MissYogi

Yes, tomorrow will be past when I started bleeding last time. Then getting to 6 weeks will be Monday and I'll feel more at ease then. My nausea has gone away a bit so I'm feeling nervous about that but honestly I'm just a bundle of nerves about everything right now so I'm trying to just remind myself that I shouldn't worry so much


----------



## StillPraying

I feel like there are so many more milestones for those of us who have lost babies.


----------



## Ashaford

Poor thing, Missyogi! I have almost done that in front of my husband. I would have been mortified. 

Stillpraying - I'm not sure what qualifies you as high risk. I was with another doctor in the same practice last time. She is like a baby factory. She's a great gyn but she is so busy it's hard to get in to see her. I called so many times when I had massive bleeds and the nurse just kept telling me to take it easy - that's just a symptom of the SCH. When I went to the ER to ultimately deliver our son, she was on vacation and the on-call doctor told the ER to send me home because bleeding was a symptom of the SCH. Even after our loss we weren't well taken care of. They never called me with the pathology report. They never called me with hcg levels (to make sure they were going down). It was a mess. Luckily my best friend's mom used to be the office manager. She got me in to see the doctor who started the practice. He is not taking a lot of OB patients but decided to see me. When I told him my story he was pissed. He said he couldn't say for sure that he could have saved our son but there were a lot of things that could have been done that weren't. So he gave me his nurses direct line and her cell phone if I have any questions or concerns. They are taking super good care of me as high-risk even though I may not really need to be. But I think it's to prove something to my old doctor. Whatever it is, I'll take it!


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford I'm glad you have a Dr that will be monitoring you closely, that's definitely reassuring!

I'm going to ask about it at my appointment on the 10th, only 2 weeks away!


----------



## MissYogi

Ashford you sound so proper! Haha my DH has gotten used to that happening long ago. 

I booked my first appointment today but it's not until March 15th. I'll get my requisitions then but probably won't get an actual ultrasound until a few days later after I book it. It seems so far away!


----------



## Meditteranean

Ashaford how long have you and hubby been together? I remember the prim and proper days but those are long gone LOL. After he saw me at my worse, legs spreadeagle giving birth, the prim and proper went out the window LOL. 

MissYogi, if your appt is on the 15th you could try to make an ultrasound appt ahead of time for the 16th or 17th. That way you wouldn't have to wait even longer. You would be 9 + 2 weeks by then I think? 

Stillpraying, how far are you now? 

I hope everyone else is good! I'm just waiting for Tuesday for my first OB appt to see if the Dr wants to do follow-up bloodwork and hopefully an ultrasound. I won't tell her I know I ovulated late so maybe she'll want to send me for another scan.


----------



## Meditteranean

Sorry, stillpraying I see your signature says week 8 day 4 but it says that on the first page as well so not sure if it updates automatically?


----------



## MissYogi

Meditteranean- That would be fantastic if you can get another scan! It must be so reassuring to hear that little heartbeat! 

I thinkI'd actually be only 8+2 by March 15th, and I know I ovulate a bit late so probably more like 7+5. I guess it's good to have to wait a bit anyways, I would hate to get anxious over nothing if I went for a really early ultrasound and they didn't find anything just because it was too early. It just seems like so long! How do women ever survive waiting a whole nine months?! And I thought the TWW was bad!


----------



## Ashaford

For some reason my computer was acting up yesterday and I didn't see a lot of your posts. :( 

Meditteranean - I had several rounds of bloodwork very early on because the new doctor wanted to make sure my progesterone levels looked good. One of their theories was that my body didn't produce enough progesterone and that is why I went into labor at 17 weeks. Also - your ultrasound story made me cry. I am so glad you had a sweet tech that understands our struggle. I have my first appointment on Tuesday too. I will be 8w1d based on ovulation date at that point. I'm hoping we'll get to see a little something at least. 

Stillpraying - I was looking back at my journal from my last pregnancy to see how I compared. This time last year I already had daily spotting from my SCH. I am hoping that means I don't have one this time because I've had no spotting. Fingers crossed! 

MissYogi and Meditteranean - dh and I have been together almost 15 years, married for 7 in May. I am not very proper. I cuss like a sailor and I used to drink like a fish. :) I just try my best not to fart in front of him. I have on two occasions and he still laughs to this day. 

I hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies, 

I've been knocked out from the nausea and fatigue, I slept 11 hours last night and I've already had a nap this morning. 

I forgot how tough this is, and with a LO this time. I just want to sleep all day. 

Proper over here too btw lol.


----------



## Ashaford

Sunshine - I bet it is tough with a LO. I hope the exhaustion and nausea subsides soon. For some reason I decided being pregnant during tax season was a good idea. It works out that I will return to work next January, just before tax season gets too busy BUT I am so tired this tax season. Working long hours is impossible right now. I hope it gets easier soon. For now I am working little bits from home when I can to get my hours in. Glad to know I'm not the only "proper" one. :)


----------



## kittykat7210

hey stills! Didnt realise you had this thread, didnt realise it existed! I know I'm really late to this party but I was hoping I could just read along with you guys, not sure what to say really, Apart from I really hope we all get our rainbow babies...


----------



## Ashaford

Welcome, kittykat! I think we are all a little anxious right now. I am hoping we all have a healthy 9 months!


----------



## MissYogi

Welcome kittykat! You are getting pretty far along now, congrats! How have you been feeling? 

I honestly can't believe I have made it past the day I was at last time. Now waiting for new landmarks like making it to a new week. And I can't wait for my first appointment and I'm so nervous! Two and a half weeks until I might be able to hear a little heartbeat! This morning I was saying how hard it is to wait and DH said that he would listen for me. So he put his ear to my stomach and I'm just laughing the whole time because obviously that's impossible, but I thought it was cute nonetheless.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you, Yeh getting a long, still scared shitless every time I go to the toilet in case of blood, and every twinge makes me nervous, I'm 4 days past the furthest I have ever got and I'm still bricking it! 

how is everyone?


----------



## Meditteranean

Ashaford, your appointment is coming fast! At 8+1 you should definitely see the heartbeat! I'm excited for you! My tech was very nice. I know it's policy that they dont' tell you anything until you are 12 weeks or more so she couldn't show me anything but to know everything looked good was all I needed :) Do you work for a taxation centre or a company that you have to do their taxes for just them? I don't envy you, I hate even doing my own taxes. 

KittyKat welcome. I guess you are the furthest along out of all of us. How far are you now? 

Sunshine, sounds like this pregnancy is kicking your butt right now, but just another good sign :) I have not been very tired at all, even with my anemia! My son I was more tired, but I don't know when that actually started with him.


----------



## Meditteranean

MissYogi, you passed a large milestone! Yeah! 

based on my ovulation date, I'm 7 weeks today. I would be 7+6 based on LMP but since I measured based on my ovulation date I'll go by that for now. 7 weeks is the furthest I've made it since my first was born full term. The others were 6.5 (didnt' have scan so I don' know if there was a heartbeat) and 6(thought I was 10 weeks though but never saw heartbeat with that pregnancy). Everytime my mind goes to "there could be something wrong and I dont' know it like last time." I just try to think that there was a heartbeat 2 days ago and I haven't gotten that far since my successful pregnancy. I really wish there would be a way to know if my other two got to the point where there were heartbeats or not but that could provide reassurance or make me even more afraid. It's horrible how a m/c takes so much joy out of future pregnancies. I definitely appreciate the intricacies of pregnancy more now.


----------



## StillPraying

I've been married almost 6 years now and still refuse to fart in front of DH lol 

I'm not sure who asked but the ticker automatically updates so it changes on any post. :) 

Kitty welcome! I started this one when I got my digi. 

Sunshine glad to hear the hormones are up and running you down :) 

Missyogi another milestone down:) 

Mediterranean:hugs: I know what you mean, it's like we don't have a safe point in pregnancy anymore :( it's hard. But you did hear a heartbeat and that reduces your chance of mc! 

AFM feeling uneasy because I wasn't nauseous today. Still have that empty feeling in my stomach though.


----------



## Meditteranean

StillPraying, I last a couple of years being "ladylike" in front of DH but now it's no holds bar. He always says he breathes out of his ass so if he can have that much gas, I can let one go every now and then LOL. I like the ticker :) Didn't know what it was called. Keeps everyone knowing how far you are. Thanks for the reminder after heartbeat :) Try not to worry too much (Funny I know coming from me) about not feeling nauseous all the time. Symptoms come and go and try to embrance feeling good for the times it does happen. Some aren't sick at all and some women are sick their entire pregnancies. 

So I had a strange thing happen tonight at work. I work in the mining industry and a miner came into my office tonight. He's into sweat lodges and has visions, etc so not your typical manly unobservant male. He asks about my trip (I just got back from Jamaica a few days ago), and then he asks me when I'm due?!!!!! He said you have a pink glow. (WHAT?!) He said you're having a girl, you'll see. I haven't told anyone, never mind anyone at work. Kinda strange! Secretly hoping he's right though hehe. Just thought I'd share. Nothing like that has happened before, especially with a male. 

I'm feeling a little sickly tonight. Not really nauseous, although I'm burping quite a bit and I feel I may have more than air come out. I don't know if I feel hungry or don't want to eat at all.


----------



## kittykat7210

thank you, yeh I'm 14+5 today, but something doesn't feel right today, my cat who is always sitting on my bump won't let me near him :( it makes me think that he has sensed something's wrong with baby, or he's having an off day but it's making me paranoid, no bleeding yet but still scared, I just don't feel pregnant today :( 

Med that is so strange!! Be interesting to see if he's right!! My mum has known I am pregnant twice now before I have and she lives 200 miles away!! She just has this sense!


----------



## StillPraying

Mediterranean that is so strange! Lol well it seemed like he was confident for you so that's pretty awesome :) 

Kitty my mom is like that too lol maybe it's a mom thing? I'm in the same boat as you. Just don't feel pregnant today. I'm just feeling so nervous and afraid.


----------



## Meditteranean

KittyKat and StillPraying how are you guys feeling now? 

Kitty that's amazing that your Mom knew you were pregnant before you told her! Do you have an appointment again soon? 

Still Praying, I think most of us have times of worry, each day you are closer to your appointment :)


----------



## StillPraying

Felt queasy this morning until I ate and riding on a carousel with my girls made me sick lol my main symptom is feeling like a bottomless pit so I'm constantly eating. 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## kittykat7210

I think it doesn't help that I'm in that time where sickness is gone and feeling wiggles is few and far between, and my mum knew before I even took a test, before I knew I was pregnant, that's even stranger!! She said to my sister that she thought I was pregnant 2 days before my positive test, because she had it on Facebook the dates!! And yeh I have an appointment on Wednesday with my midwife! 

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Ashaford

Feeling pretty good today. I was exhausted yesterday and ended up sleeping for 9.5 hours last night. I woke up feeling so much better. Now I just wish my boobs didn't hurt so much. I need to invest in some bigger bras, I think. 

I hope everyone is feeling well today.


----------



## StillPraying

Had some morning sickness this morning. Now I'm in this super boring class and I'm freezing. :(


----------



## Ashaford

Who else has an appointment today? I have one at 3:30 cst. I seem to remember someone else was going to the doctor today. I hope everyone is doing well. So excited to see if we have one or two. :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Sick as a dog over here. I'm able to eat small, dry, things but no appetite and feel super nauseous the entire day. Fatigue has been better but also have very sore back pain and headaches. This is way worse than my first pregnancy ever was....

Complain complain. Sorry. Just feeling so out of sorts.


----------



## StillPraying

Sunshine they say each pregnancy symptoms get stronger! Sorry you're miserable but it sounds like things are progressing!

Ashaford good luck at your appointment today!

Kitty happy 15 weeks!!


----------



## Meditteranean

Ashaford, how did your appt go??? 

I had my first OB appt today and it went great! I loved the OB! She took all the time we wanted, we talked about things other than the pregnancy also and she made me feel reassured. So she told me based on my LMP MY due date would be Oct 8 which is my hubby's and my moms b-day. But she said I ovulated late so I am due on October 17th making me 7 weeks today. She told me that on my ultrasound last week (at 6+2) the heartbeat was 127 bpm. Today she put on the office ultrasound machine so I got to see bubs for the first time! (The techs can't show you that early on) AMAZING! The heartbeat was 167 today! 

It's ironic that the appt was at l&d at the hospital where I gave birth to my son 3 years ago today and I ran into the midwife that birthed him! I'm hoping that was all good signs :). 

I don't have my next appt for 4 weeks so that's a long time without seeing babes now.


----------



## MissYogi

Mediterranean that is so exciting! That is early to see your baby, you are lucky! 

Still praying and sunshine, sorry you are dealing with MS. Sounds like things are progressing well though! 

Ashaford, how was the appointment??? 

Kittykat, when do you get to have another ultrasound to ease your worries? 

I have made it to 6 weeks! I am at 6+1 today based on lmp. I'm a bit nervous about a pain I've been having on my right side. Its sort of a twingy, pinchy feeling, sort of like ovulation pains but it has been pretty consistent for a few hours. I know chances of ectopic aren't high and it's probably just ligament pain, but it does make me a bit nervous. Do you ladies think it's worth calling the midwife for? I don't want to seem too needy especially if its nothing and it's not accompanied by bleeding or anything.


----------



## StillPraying

Missyogi that sounds like normal pain to me. I've found that drinking a lot of water and laying down usually helps with those pains. Yay for 6 weeks!

Mediterranean glad you got to see baby! It's always fantastic when you get a Dr you like :) 

AFM another boring day of this course I'm in *sigh* only 3 more days. I got nauseous on my way home and by the time I had picked up my girls I knew I was going to throw up. As soon as I got in the house I was puking. Orange chicken is awful to throw up in case you're curious :(


----------



## kittykat7210

Med glad your appointment went well! And that's so weird running into the same midwife! That heartbeat sounds fantastic! 

Yogi, congrats on 6 weeks! I've had those pains this pregnancy, I was just told they were stretchy pains and as long as there's no blood then it's perfectly normal :) and I have a midwife appointment today hopefully listening to heartbeat, but my next scan isn't until April 3rd!! So far away!! 

Stills sorry you are feeling crappy but it's a really good sign!! I stuck to okay to puke foods until last week, it does make a difference, like it doesn't make it nice but it makes it better XD


----------



## Ashaford

Good morning, ladies! Congrats on a great appointment, Mediterranean. It's so reassuring to see that little bean. :) 

Stillpraying - I'm so sorry you've been sick. I have been nauseous for weeks now but never thrown up. I just know it's coming though. 

My appointment went great. I was so nervous I didn't even want to look at the screen. Hubs made me. :) Our little jelly bean is measuring 8w1d which is exactly what I thought based on ovulation date. We could see its little heart beat. Heart rate was 168. I had the tech check 100 times but there are no signs of subchorionic hemorrhage. We think that is what caused my early labor last time so fingers crossed nothing develops. The doctor is going to baby us through 17 weeks when we lost our son so I go back in two weeks for another ultrasound. :) I'll take it! 

I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Meditteranean

Kitty Kat, thanks! good luck on your appointment today! You'll have a nice strong heartbeat! Did you do the nuchal scan? 

Stillpraying, it's horrible you are sick like that but also good :) 

Ashaford, I'm so glad you had a good ultrasound and got some reassurance that SCH wasn't as issue. Another scan in two weeks, that's awesome!


----------



## kittykat7210

Ash afford glad the ultrasound went well! It's nice that you get another scan so soon! Will you find out gender?

My appointment went well apart from the fact the hospital didn't take all the bloods they should have so now I have to try and get an appointment to have them done! Heart rate was 155 which she said is quite high but within normal range. And yeh I had the nuchal scan :)


----------



## StillPraying

Kitty that's weird she said 155 is high...my babies were always in the 160s :shrug: how annoying that you have to go back for more bloods! 

Ashaford :happydance:for a great appointment. Did you get any pictutes? I'm hoping my midwife will be similar in monitoring us through 1pictures?

AFM still in these boring classes, the instructor reminds me of mr.rogers:sleep:. Feeling queasy so hoping the peppermint tea helps. 

Ladies let me know when youd like me to add your due date :) no rush, whenever you feel comfortable.


----------



## Ashaford

I'm glad you had a good appt, Kitty. 

I did get some pictures but I can't figure out how to post them on here. ha! We just have a little jelly bean right now so no features, really. We could see little arm and leg buds.


----------



## sunshine2014

Glad to hear about all the successful ultrasounds! Great news!

As for me, my Dr wants to see me Friday as he said my first hcg was very high. I've also been very, very sick (no meds work) and the back pain and headaches are consistent. DH wants me to rule out an ectopic (worst case) and I suspect that's what my Dr is thinking too as he seemed concerned. I'm hoping it's nothing....

It should still be early at the u/s on Friday, I'm anywhere from 6w5d to 6w2d. Who knows. Just want to make sure everything is in the right spot...


----------



## StillPraying

If you want to post it you go to go advanced next to postvquivk reply. You may have to go to the full website mode vice the mobile view.


----------



## Ashaford

He/she is just a little jelly bean right now. You can kind of see a leg bud on the right side. I could sit and watch that heart beat all day. :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







image1 (600x800).jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford sweet little bean!

Sunshine I don't know how I missed your post, so sorry :hugs: I hope your ultrasound just shows a very wriggly bean or maybe 2 beans :winkwink: praying it's not ectopic. You know my sil went through a similar situation and they thought her baby was ectopic. When they went in to remove it, it was a cyst and not the baby. The Drs were baffled and they named her Leah Milagros (Spanish for miracle). We call her Millie:)


----------



## Ashaford

Good luck at your appointment, Sunshine! You have been in my thoughts all morning.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks asha <3


----------



## StillPraying

Let us know how it goes Sunshine!


----------



## MissYogi

Good luck sunshine! 

So I've had crazy cravings for burger this week and I normally don't eat a lot of red meat. I could also go for a bean burrito so I think my body must be looking for protein. I'm giving in to it this week but I can't let myself eat so many burgers for too long or people are going to start questioning my sudden weight gain. And my boobs feel like they are going to pop when I touch them! Ouch!


----------



## sunshine2014

Heartbeat <3 

Measuring 6w3d


----------



## StillPraying

Sunshine that's fantastic!!!!

Missyogi I've been having similar cravings!


----------



## Ashaford

Yay, Sunshine! So glad you are right on track. Did the doctor say why your hcg might have been so high? I hope you are feeling a little relief.


----------



## StillPraying

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend <3

My constant hunger thing is back. I ate a bowl of cereal before dinner. For dinner we had steak, pasta and corn. I ate it all, then ate the rest of the corn. 30 minutes later I'm starving, but we had ice cream. 30 min later and I'm starving again!!! Uuughhhhh!


----------



## MorgansMom09

Hello ladies! Boy am I happy to be on this page. I lost my first born son on Sept 11 ,2016. I was 37 weeks. And only a few days away from induction. 2 weeks ago I got my first bfp. And during a physical for work had a doctor give me a positive test too. Now I'm anxiously awaiting my first appointment and eager to hear the heartbeat. I'm wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months with cute chubby babies at the end. &#128522;


----------



## StillPraying

Yay Morgansmom so happy you're here:happydance:


----------



## Meditteranean

MorgansMom, I'm sooo sorry to hear of your late loss. That must have been devastating. Was it ever determined what caused it? Congrats on your recent BFP! I truely hope everything goes well and you have a healthy baby in the end !


----------



## MissYogi

Oh my goodness morgansmom that must have been so hard to go through. Wishing you so much luck this time around! 

I've been struggling with fatigue a lot lately. My days have just gotten a lot shorter since I can't seem to stay awake past 9 very well or I need a long nap in the middle of the day. Oh well, at least that means I get to sleep through the nausea!


----------



## StillPraying

Missyogi that sounds like me lol inwas constantly taking naps and going to bed as soon as my girls did.

What prenatal vitamin is everyone going with?


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gosh Morgansmom I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine how hard it was for you. I'm so glad you've got a bfp and hope that this is your rainbow baby!

Miss yogi I always had afternoon naps during 7-12 weeks, I was knackered, one day I was only awake for 4 hours!! It was absolutely the worst fatigue I have ever had! I don't have to nap anymore now unless I've had a really bad nights sleep, so it does get better!!


----------



## Ashaford

Welcome, Morgansmom. I'm sorry to hear of your loss. I hope this will be your rainbow baby. Happy and healthy 9 months to you! 

I played golf yesterday for the first time in a while. My doctor finally said it was fine but "listen to your body." I finished about 15 holes and was wiped out. I went home and slept for 2 hours. Then went back to sleep right after dinner. I don't remember being this tired with my first pregnancy. 

I am taking Garden of Life Vitamin Code Raw Prenatal. It was the only one I liked that was organic.


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford glad you were able to get out and play some :) Where do you get your prenatal?

AFM :happydance: I made it to 10 weeks! Still getting sick but its not every day. I'm having the worst time with my prenatals though, I have HappyMama gummy vitamins and I just cant. The taste just makes me start gagging. I think I'd rather just swallow a pill :nope: My first ultrasound is this Friday....I'm so scared :(


----------



## Ashaford

Stillpraying - I can't wait to hear all about your ultrasound. :) I order my vitamins on Amazon Pantry. They are shipped automatically every two months. I add stuff like paper towels, hand soap and toilet paper to my order so I get 15% off everything. :)


----------



## MissYogi

I'm having a bit of spotting and utterly terrified. It's just a bit and basically just brown discharge but I'm so scared. I called the midwife and she said it's very possibly nothing to worry about but to rest tonight. I just wish I could have an ultrasound and know.


----------



## StillPraying

Missyogi sorry about the discharge, try to drink lots of water and rest. Did you recently dtd or anything? :hugs:

Ashaford love Amazon! I started creating a baby registry on Amazon ....:blush:early I know but it makes me happy to have one. I'll definitely look for those vitamins, I can't do these gummies :sick:


----------



## MissYogi

No, I have honestly been just so nervous we haven't done that since my bfp. It could possibly just be old implantation blood so fingers crossed. I'm honestly just not sure if I should call in sick to work for tomorrow or not. It's really tough as a teacher but I worry that maybe I should rest


----------



## StillPraying

Maybe just play it by ear, if the discharge hasn't let up by the morning, then call in?


----------



## Ashaford

I had brown discharge at 7 weeks too. It went away after a couple days. It came back after my first ultrasound but was gone the next day. I hope it goes away for you too.


----------



## Meditteranean

MissYogi, sorry about the discharge. Brown is ok from everything I know. Did you decide to call in sick? 

Im taking Baby and Me prenatals that I got from my naturopath. They are rated #1 on a few sites and one of the few kinds that are made from whole foods, not synthetic. I'll stay on these until 12 weeks and probably switch back to materna as they are quite expensive.


----------



## MissYogi

I did call in sick, no more spotting so far but I'm glad I called anyways because I'd be so stressed. 

Have you ladies heard of the hook effect? I discovered it this morning and it is seriously crazy. Basically, the idea is that when your hcg levels get too high, tests can show faint positives or go completely negative. If you dilute the urine, it goes back to dark positives. So imagine my terror when I tested this morning and it was fainter than before! I go ogled and discovered the hook effect and found that this was possible. So I drank a ton of water to dilute my urine and tested again and the line is nice and dark again! I had no idea this was a thing! So I'm feeling a lot better with dark tests and no more spotting so far.


----------



## kittykat7210

I think you did the right thing calling in sick, glad there's no more spotting!!


----------



## StillPraying

Missyogi ive read about the hook affect, pretty crazy! Glad you haven't had anymore discharge!

Mediterranean I'll have to Google those as well. I know I can get some for free through my hospital but I think they're pretty generic :shrug:

Kitty happy 16 weeks:happydance:


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Hi, everyone,

I lost my first pregnancy in September 2016 at 5 weeks, 5 days.

I got my first positive since that loss on February 22. I was 3 weeks, 4 days (about 10dpo). Finding out so early made me nervous, as well. 

Today, I am 5 weeks, 3 days and nervous for the next couple of days to pass. I've had no spotting at all this pregnancy, I've watched my pregnancy tests get darker (Took my last one today. I won't be buying more, just wanted to see some progression for peace of mind).

I've been very peaceful with this pregnancy. A little anxious, once in a while, but I know that what will happen will happen. I have a huge amount of hope for this pregnancy, despite my mindset on what could happen. 

I'll be in and out of this thread once in a while and will be watching your journeys as things progress. 

Much love.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

P.S. Tentative due date is October 28th.


----------



## MissYogi

Hi Ebauerhaus! Glad to see you here! I'm rooting for you in the next few days, I know it's a scary time to wait to pass your previous loss day but it sounds like things are progressing well for you. Fingers crossed everything works out!


----------



## StillPraying

Ebauerhaus welcome:flower: I hope the next few days pass quickly for you! Just let me know when youd like your due date added :)


----------



## Meditteranean

Ebauerhaus, welcome and congrats! I'm glad you have a more sound peace of mind this pregnancy. 

MissYogi, I'm glad to hear the discharge has stopped, even if it is brown, we'd rather see none :). That is crazy about the hook effect. That would freak some women out for sure if they didn't know about it. According to my u/s, I'm 8 weeks today (I think I'm 8+3 based on O) and as of yesterday my HCG was 210210 so I'm thinking I should try out a test and see what happens. I anticipate my HCG should be starting to drop anytime now. 

I have another LLOOONNNGG 2.5 weeks until my next OB apt where I'll get another ultrasound. Arrgghhhh. I'm planning on trying out my Doppler in the next few days and hope I'll be able to get the heartbeat. I booked my nuchal scan today and my husband just tells me tonight that his boss asked him to switch a couple of shifts and he's working that day. I only have a small window with my schedule and his and that was the only day we had off together in the 2 weeks. My only option is if they do the scans on the weekend I can try to bump it a day. I'm so perturbed right now. He never asks, he justs goes ahead and accommodates. Grrrr. Ok I just had to get that out.


----------



## Ashaford

Welcome, EBAUERHAUS! I hope you continue to find peace this week. You got this! I am much more confident in this pregnancy but my husband is still super nervous. I went into labor at 16w4d last year. I don't know why but I just know this will be our little rainbow. Keep your head up high. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Meditteranean - I hate you have to wait so long for your next ultrasound. Mine is in 6 days and I'm already impatient. I hope it works out where your husband can join you. If not, I hope your ultrasound technician is super sweet and celebrates with you. :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Welcome ebauerhaus!!! Congrats on your pregnancy and I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Ashaford said:


> Welcome, EBAUERHAUS! I hope you continue to find peace this week. You got this! I am much more confident in this pregnancy but my husband is still super nervous. I went into labor at 16w4d last year. I don't know why but I just know this will be our little rainbow. Keep your head up high. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Thanks so much, and I'm sorry for what you've gone through.
My husband actually brings up my pregnancy more often than I do. Well, maybe not more often, maybe what it is is he speaks of the future more than I do. Every once in a while, "I'm gonna be a dad." with this look of wonder, you know? He's the sweetest man.


I appreciate everyone's kind words! I have told myself until something happens that I believe is something to worry about, I will not get myself down. I'm worried once I get to 6 weeks, I'm just going to get ultra nervous again, since I've never experienced that part of pregnancy before. 
I'm going to try my best not to. I think keeping myself calm will be best for baby.

Every time I say how far along I am, I'm like I'm still soooo early, though! I'm not even 6 weeks. Man. Time moves slow.


----------



## MissYogi

Ugh so here is my brain on pregnancy. Today after the day was over and I was about to leave my classroom to go home I realized I couldn't find my keys. So I searched and searched when finally I decided to go find the concealed key on my car and see about finding the keys tomorrow. So I go out to my car to find the doors unlocked with my keys sitting on the seat. Really nice. Also, I did this once before about a week ago, although that was only for a quick time while I went into Starbucks, not the whole day. So if you ladies ever feel like stealing a car, apparently I'll be an easy target for the next seven or eight months.


----------



## StillPraying

Missyogi that is hilarious!!! 

Ebauerhaus the early weeks are the hardest. Just one day at a time :thumbup:

Mediterranean Sorry about the appointment fiasco, I hope you can get it sorted. 

So I got my Doppler today and found the heartbeat:happydance:
I'm craving oreos so gonna run to the store.....lol tomorrow is my ultrasound!


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

How awesome, StillPraying! I'm saving up my tips so that I can buy one. Congrats! And have a great ultrasound!


----------



## StillPraying

I got mine from clinicalguard, I paid the extra 8.00 for 2 day shipping lol
I'm so.nervous for tomorrow :(


----------



## Meditteranean

StillPraying, good luck tomorrow!!! It'll be so exciting and you'll be so relieved to see the little bean for the first time :)


----------



## Ashaford

Thinking of you today, StillPraying. Keep us posted. I hope all goes well!


----------



## StillPraying

Appointment is in an hour....feeling jittery


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies, may I join? This is my 7th pregnancy with only 2 miracle dds.. 2 chemicals, 2 mmc between 10-11 weeks and 1 lost twin from my last pregnancy. 

We thought we were done and I got the surprise of my life with a bfp while on bcp and while bf. 

I'm wondering if it is twins again because my levels were really high again and I just feel like it is! My first ultrasound is on the 27th, so still 16 da6s away and I'll be 8+1.


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome pink passion! What a surprise that had to be lol if you've been pregnant with twins your chances are increased, and breastfeeding also increases those odds lol are you hoping for twins? I had a feeling it was twins for me but then it went away and now I think only one. But my scan is in 20 minutes so we will see!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you still!! I would love twins!! But I would equally love one. I just want healthy baby(ies).. last time when we lost little b it was so hard!! So I'm praying that if there are 2 that they both make it this time!! 

Good luck for your scan!!!


----------



## StillPraying

I have a gummy bear :happydance:

Loved my midwife, and it was so crazy because she is the one who delivered Luke! She remembered us:cloud9: unfortunately I have to be reffered to a COB (complications Ob) because of my history. They reffered me to the OB I was seeing while pregnant with Luke. So it was all kinda strange feeling lol if the OB approves i can go back to a midwife, so we shall see. If not that's okay, I'll just request one during delivery. They approved me to have an ultrasound at 15 weeks for reassurance though. :thumbup:Now waiting to do bloodwork and I have to do a 24 hour pee sample to establish my baseline for protein, which means I'm SIQ today and don't have to go to work :happydance:


----------



## Meditteranean

Still praying, so glad your appt went well and you'll get another scan in a few weeks :) Were you told what the heartbeat was and actually get to see the screen? 

Welcome passion, so sad to hear of all your losses. I had an early mc and a mmc at 11.5 weeks but found out at 10 that baby was only 6 weeks along. It was devastating. How far along do u think u are?


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm 5 weeks and 5 days. I do know exactly when i ovulated..

Long story short, my oldest dd (2.5) fell on her head a month ago and fractured her skull and had a bleed around her brain, she was in the pediatric icu for 4 days and during that time I missed my pills (3 pills) but took them when we got home. I didn't think anything of it and well dh and I had some stress relief the following weekend and dtd 2 times within 12 hours and about 12 hours after the last time I had terrible ovulation pain for a few hours... still didn't think anything of it especially since it is very hard for us to get pregnant normally, I even went and had a mammogram done and then then next day found out I was pregnant... I had no idea it was even a possibility.. but alas here we Are! I was 10 dpo when I tested, 15dpo for my first beta 778 and 17dpo for my second 2803!! 

Sorry I'm rambling


----------



## StillPraying

Pinkpassion that is pretty crazy! Your numbers sound great though. How is your dd1 doing? That must have been so terrifying!

I just realized my pic didn't attach. I heard the hb but forgot to ask the rate lol so the placenta was on the right side so she said that meant it was on the left, but the yolk sac was on the right so I'm not sure how Ramzi applies but I'm guessing it means girl?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170310_115005_401.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pinkpassion

Ahh an important detail I meant to include and forgot . . She's doing really well, she needs to stay quiet for 2 more months to allow the fracture to heal fully but she has no lasting effects from it!! It was one of the scariest times of my life!! Awful!


----------



## pinkpassion

What a great scan pic!! I'm so glad all is well!!


----------



## StillPraying

So glad to hear she's doing well. I hope she heals up quickly :flower:


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hi girls. I'm 7 weeks pregnant and tonight I've got the blues. So far I've had terrible ms, hot flashes, sore boobs and yucky gooey yellow cm (tmi.) Friday I got really powerful stretching pains in my uterus and after when I wiped there was lots of orange cm. It stopped after 3 wipes but it still got me worried. I just feel so low. My first appointment is next Tuesday. I think they'll try to hear the heartbeat and probably check the size of my uterus. I'm in Canada and you don't get a scan before 16 weeks. Whatever happens this time around, it's my last time trying. I can't go through another loss. &#128542;


----------



## Meditteranean

Dana_Scully, welcome and congrats! I'm in Canada also and I've always had a dating ultrasound with all of my pregnancies, around 10 weeks. This time I got in with an OB right away and she wanted me to go for an ultrasound even earlier. I'm glad you have an appointment booked.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Thanks. You're very lucky. I'm in Quebec, maybe that's why they won't give me one?


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome Dana :flower: Sorry you're having concerning CM :hugs: it's hard not to freak out over every little thing when you've had a loss. Have you tried calling a triage nurse to ask about it? I know rule of thumb is if the discharge doesn't have a foul smell or itch it should be fine. Even spotting isn't suppose to be a concern unless it's accompanied by cramping :hugs:
I see a lot of women getting early ultrasounds but my midwife explained that the reason they don't like to do them earlier than 8 weeks is because if your dates are off + ultrasounds can be off, it ends up causing more stress and putting you in limbo. 16 weeks seems so far out! Here in the US you have one between 10-12 weeks for dating, and then an anatomy scan at 20. 
I hope you can get some reassurance at your appointment:hugs: 

Mediterranean how are you doing?


----------



## Dana_Scully

I called a nurse and they said orange cm was blood. It hasn't come back at least.


----------



## MissYogi

Dana, I wonder if your doctor would do an early ultrasound if you explain you concerns? I am in alberta and I'm going with a midwife instead but I was able to book an early appointment at 8 weeks because of having had a miscarriage in the past. Also, I know it's not a huge consolation but I also had an episode of spotting this week but it did go away and I'm hopeful that all is good.


----------



## StillPraying

Had you dtd in the last few days before it showed up?


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies, 

Sorry I've been mia... it's been super rough around here :(

Constant nausea and fatigue. I'm trying not to be completely miserable, but it's so hard to take care of a LO AND myself feeling like this. 

Hope you are all doing well...


----------



## StillPraying

Sunshine :hugs: I hope you get better soon. How far are you now? It's definitely a challenge taking care of other kids when you're basically a zombie:(


----------



## Dana_Scully

Last time they wouldn't give me an ultrasound until I started bleeding like crazy. Also they don't have the machine there, I had to go to a private clinic. I'll ask, but I don't have much hope. No, I didn't dtd before the spotting but the day before I threw up twice and strained to go #2. I haven't thrown up in 3 days, ms is very mild nowadays.


----------



## StillPraying

Bowel movements can definitely cause spotting, and the fact that it was Orange and not bright red is a good sign:thumbup: do you have any private ultrasound businesses in your area?


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks Stillpraying - I'm 8 weeks now.

I just feel like it will never end..... this is way worse than my first one.


----------



## StillPraying

Dd2 was MUCH harder than DD1. I haven't been as sick with this one, but I'd say 8 & 9 weeks were the hardest:hugs: have you found anything that helps?


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm taking reglan and I tried Zofran today. The reglan makes me way too tired, and I can't function when DH isn't here to help with LO. So I'm running out of options. I've tried everything...

I wonder why the second one is harder, I've heard that a few times.

8-9 weeks...oh no! Don't tell me that lol. I'm just starting 8 weeks! :(


----------



## StillPraying

Well that was just my experience lol. I know some who felt better before that. I've never felt comfortable with pills, and ginger didn't work for me, tho some swear by ginger . Peppermint tea and vitamin b12 helped me a lot. Have you tried the seabands?


----------



## Dana_Scully

I still need a doctor's paper to get an ultrasound. Ouf, husband ate some canned fish and the smell made me lose my lunch lol Ginger pills worked for 2-3 days but now I just throw them up straight away.


----------



## StillPraying

I meant a private ultrasound place where you pay out of pocket, they aren't affiliated with a Dr or clinic so you don't need a note


----------



## Ashaford

Stillpraying - I LOVE your ultrasound photo. Your little gummy bear is so precious!! I'm glad everything went well. 

Sunshine - I'm sorry you've been so sick. I am struggling with fatigue but no nausea. I have to work 6 days a week because it's tax season. I literally plan my Saturday and Sunday activities around my nap times. My husband has finally caught on. I need rest or I'm super cranky. 

Meditteranean - Did you find out if hubs can join you at your next appointment? I hope so! 

Welcome Pinkpassion and DanaScully. Wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months!

My next appointment is tomorrow. I am so excited but also so nervous. I'm 10 weeks now.


----------



## StillPraying

ashaford happy 10 weeks! Will they do an ultrasound tomorrow or use a Doppler? FX for a great appointment!

AFM we're going to be at Disneyland/CA Adventure for the next 3 days and I'm worried about being sick there....I don't want to ruin the trip for my girls by being sick the whole time:nope: Hoping if I stay hydrated and have frequent snacks I'll be okay:thumbup:


----------



## MissYogi

Dana- any news? Has the spotting gone away? 

Sunshine- So sorry you are feeling so sick. I don't know if you mentioned, but do you work outside of your home? Are you able to take time off? 

Ash- Good luck at the appointment! 

My appointment is on Wednesday. I can't wait! I wish I could just sleep until then so I could stop thinking about it all the time! Also because the fatigue has hit me HARD, I could hardly stay awake for long enough to get some groceries on the weekend. So sleeping until Wednesday evening sounds like a really nice plan right now.


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm a supply teacher now so I'm not committed to working anything if I don't want to. I'm going to make myself available in a few months of I feel better! 

My appt got moved up to Wednesday too, so anothe ultrasound. 

The fatigue wasn't so bad today, but the nausea hits hardest in the evening. It's also my LO "crazy hour" between dinner and bedtime so it's rough. 

Her bedtime is 7pm and mine is 702 lol


----------



## StillPraying

Sunshine I'm the same, my girls go to bed at 800 and I'm in bed by 830 lol sorry the sickness is hitting you! But yay for another ultrasound!

Missyogi will they be doing an ultrasound at your appointment?


----------



## MissYogi

StillPraying said:


> Missyogi will they be doing an ultrasound at your appointment?

I don't think so, but I will get my requisition so I'll hopefully book an appointment for the few days after the appointment. It may end up being next week but I'll try to schedule it for as soon as I can.


----------



## StillPraying

Hopefully it'll be a short wait :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

So far no more spotting! My first appointment is tomorrow afternoon. I feel so nervous.


----------



## StillPraying

Dana :hugs: I always feel nervous too, I think we are just automatically afraid of bad news. So glad to hear you haven't had anymore spotting! Do you know what all they will be doing at this appointment?

Missyogi I think I forgot to say happy 8 weeks!!!


----------



## Dana_Scully

I went to my appointment and all was good! Uterus is the right size but it was too early to try and find the heartbeat on the Doppler. I'm getting a dating ultrasound in a few weeks! &#128512;


----------



## Meditteranean

Sunshine, sorry to hear you have still been very sick. I hope it tapers off soon!

Dana, If you don't get a scan until 16 weeks you can't even get the nuchal translucency scan done as that has to be done between 11-14 weeks. I would tell your dr at your appt today that you want this test done. It's painless (ultrasound and bloodtest). You'd get a scan before 16 weeks then and get tested for abnormalities. That's ridiculous! 

Ashaford, have a great appt! I'm jealous you get another u/s. I don't have my next dr appt for another 1.5 weeks and that will be 3. 5 weeks since my last one and u/s so that's a long time!!! Thanks for asking about my appt fiasco. 

So my issue with my nuchal scan I booked 3 dates! is there is a looming strike here at work and if it happens, I'll be locked in at work for 8 days and nights. I couldn't make the appt based on my regular schedule or the strike schedule just in case it doesnt' happen so I had to make the appt when I would be on a day off either way. Ill cancel the other 2 closer to the end of the month when I know what's going on. IF I can go to the appt on the weekend my hubby can come!


----------



## Meditteranean

For those of you that have appts today and tomorrow good luck! I hope they will provide you with reassurance for another couple of weeks :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck with all the scans and appointments today. Mine is still 12 days away :coffee:


----------



## MissYogi

Stillpraying- Thanks for the thoughts! I'm still just amazed that I've gotten this far! 

Dana- Hooray!!!! :happydance: I forget, how far along are you? How do they measure the uterus this early without an ultrasound? I always thought that was only done once you were past about 15 weeks and the uterus was popping above the pelvic bone. 

Mediterranean- That all sounds like quite a mess with the striking, poor you! Must be a stressful time right now. 

Tomorrow is my appointment day! Hooray! Today I felt quite gross all day, just nauseous, tired and achey. I felt like I had to keep eating to keep the nausea away, but I was full so eating made me crampy. Ugh. I just can't wait to see my little peanut (raspberry now!) and know it's all worth it.


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm gonna be 8 weeks on thursday. She measured my uterus the old fashioned way ouch lol


----------



## MissYogi

Dana_Scully said:


> I'm gonna be 8 weeks on thursday. She measured my uterus the old fashioned way ouch lol

I'm so curious! What does that mean? I wonder if my midwife will do it tomorrow at my appointment.


----------



## Ashaford

Good luck to everyone who has appointments today. :hugs:

Our doctor wanted to find baby's heartbeat with the doppler yesterday. He had the ultrasound scheduled for backup. He found it in about 5 seconds! Such a lovely sound. I could listen to it all day. So although we didn't get an ultrasound I did get to listen to our heartbeat for about 90 seconds. Heart rate is about 165 right now. I gained 3 lbs in two weeks :dohh: Doc just smiled and said I needed to gain some anyway. I guess I need to not give into ALL my guacamole cravings. I go back in 3 weeks for an ultrasound (for sure this time). They'll measure my cervix to make sure there are no problems however he is 90% sure the SCH caused me to go into labor last time. So no SCH this time has me feeling like a rock star. 

I hope everyone is doing well! Stay safe in the snow it's affecting you. We have no snow but it's very cold and windy today.


----------



## sunshine2014

Great news! What a relief. Also, guacamole. Yum!!! 

I also has another ultrasound today. Baby looks good and HR was 150's.


----------



## MissYogi

Hooray for you all hearing heartbeats! 

I have my appointment with the midwife today and am super unsure of what's going to happen there. I doubt I'll get to hear a heartbeat today though, probably have to wait a few days for an ultrasound. It's so hard to wait!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay for good news for you ladies!!

Good luck at your appointment missyogi.. I agree it's so hard to wait!!!


----------



## Meditteranean

Yeah for great appts Ashaford and Sunshine! Sunshine, how far along are you now?

MissYogi, I hope you had / have a great appointment :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

MissYogi said:


> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be 8 weeks on thursday. She measured my uterus the old fashioned way ouch lol
> 
> I'm so curious! What does that mean? I wonder if my midwife will do it tomorrow at my appointment.Click to expand...

One hand inside, one hand outside and some squeezing &#128534; lolll My dating ultrasound is on monday! &#128512;


----------



## pinkpassion

That does not sound fun Dana!!!

Anyone here going to be team yellow?


----------



## sunshine2014

I"m 8.5 weeks!! 

And hopefully team Yellow, although I call it white, because I like that better! lol

TEAM WHITE!!!


----------



## MissYogi

So, my appointment was rather anticlimactic. I just got some requisitions for ultrasounds and bloodwork. She said that the dating ultrasound tends to be most accurate at 9 weeks (I had not heard that before) so I should try to book it for next week or the week after. And then I got a bunch of requisitions for blood tests and I think that is supposed to happen around week 11. I got quite confused to be honest, good thing my husband was there to remember it all for me. Also, it sounds like I might not actually get to see the baby or the heartbeat, because the lab tech often doesn't show you and then basically it's a no news is good news scenario. I guess that is the downside of going with a midwife rather than an OB, it's a bit less screening and they can't actually do ultrasounds at their office or anything. So, back to waiting.


----------



## MissYogi

Good news! I have my ultrasound booked for next Friday at 11:30! Only one week to wait!


----------



## Meditteranean

Yeah for getting your first ultrasound book MissYogi! I have my next OB appt the same day as you. My OB has an u/s machine in the office. I'm going nuts with another 8 days wait. I can't help but keep thinking that 3. 5 weeks since my last scan is a long time and a lot can happen in that time.


----------



## StillPraying

So glad to hear everyone had good appointments!

Mediterranean the waiting is awful!

MissYogi yay for getting your scan scheduled. That's so strange they don't show you the ultrasound? I hope you at least get to hear the hb.

Sunshine lol at Team White that cracked me up. Glad your appointment went well!

Dana that sounds horrid! I've never even heard of that.

Pink we will be finding out the gender in April. I'm concerned if its not a boy dh will have some gender disappointment to deal with, especially after losing our son... and I don't want him dealing with it when baby is born.

AFM i am worn out from 3 days at Disneyland/California Adventure. Lol


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi ladies, hope it's&#8203; not too late for me to join you!

My due date is November 25, which is technically still fall I think! I was actually planning to join this group last month when I was pregnant (due date was October 23) but I ended up having a chemical and now I'm pregnant again with no period in between. Nervous and really hoping this one sticks!

In addition to my chemical I also had a second trimester loss in February 2015. Happily I got pregnant again 2 months later and that one stuck - I gave birth to my beautiful healthy DS in January 2016. &#10084; Hoping for a sibling for him now!

StillPraying, my second tri loss was a boy too and I was also concerned about my DH because he's always wanted a son, so we found out the sex at 16 weeks with DS so DH would have time to come to terms with it if we were having a girl. We ended up having another boy but I totally understand where you're coming from and think you're doing the right thing by finding out early. :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

Fit_mama welcome!!November is definitely still fall in my book :) FX for a sticky bean for you! The loss was really hard on DH so I'm really hoping its a boy because it would make him so happy.

Let me know if/when you'd like me to add your due date to the front page Ladies :flower:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sure, please add my due date to the front. It is November 25. :)


----------



## MissYogi

I had a bit more spotting last night again. It's always very very minimal, mostly just some slightly brown cm but it still scares me. I was with my mom and she kept trying to reassure me by saying that it's fine because she spotted all through her first pregnancy so I'm probably fine too but I just don't find that helpful because that's just one story. Also, she has a lot of other complications because she has chrones disease so that's probably why she did. Anyways, there is no cramping, and it's basically gone today, just a teensy bit more brown so I'm hopeful it's nothing and maybe I'll see a happy little heartbeat in there at my first ultrasound on Friday! I'm so anxious!


----------



## StillPraying

MissYogi Happy 9 Weeks!! so excited for your first scan :happydance: hope you will share a picture! I'm sorry you are having more spotting, but it's reassuring that its brown and you aren't cramping. My sister in law spotted with all of her pregnancies. I'm sorry its so stressful :hugs:

Fitmama I added your date :)

Pink Happy 7 Weeks!

Hope everyone is doing well. If it weren't for my Doppler I don't think I'd sleep at night! 2 more weeks until 2nd tri for me :happydance:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Good luck at your scan Miss Yogi!! I'm sure it will be wonderful. I had brown discharge at 6 weeks 4 days with DS and I totally lost my $hit but everything was fine and I saw a lovely heartbeat at my scan four days later.

StillPraying my doppler was the only thing that kept me sane with my pregnancy with DS until I could feel movement!! If you want to be entertained try eating some ice cream before listening in. I did that during my 12th week and could hear DS going crazy and thrashing around in there. :haha:

Feeling happy and relieved over here! After getting a positive digital (when I didn't with my chemical) I vowed to stop peeing on sticks but last night I couldn't resist and made DH get them out of his hiding spot. The line was a lot darker!! The top pic is 12dpo and the bottom one 16dpo with *very* diluted urine. I know I still have a loooong way to go but it's looking like this isn't another chemical, which is a huge relief.
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20170320_203116.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck yogi!! Can't wait for an update!!

I agree with you ladies... my Doppler keeps me sane , I plan to try for the first time on Sunday the day before my scan, I'll be 8+0, I found it with my last Dd at 8+4 very easily so fx'd I can find one on Sunday . .. but that's why I'm not trying sooner because if I don't find it I may have a heart attack!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hit send before finishing my thoughts...

Fitmama, so glad about your tests!! It's such a relief seeing the lines get darker!!


----------



## StillPraying

Pink I tried for the first time at 9+4 and it took a bit (had to youtube because I'd never used one before and the whooshing sound confused me) but I found it :thumbup: I listen every night before I go to sleep :cloud9: 

Fitmama your tests are BeeYouTeaFull! I never got positive digis with my chemicals either! So strange, but gotta love when you get that positive digi:hugs: Not being a chemical is the first milestone so cheers to you:happydance: I'd never had a Doppler before but after my last loss being 2nd Tri DH said I could buy one. he laughs at me for using it every night. My midwife said it was great, just not to freak out over the reading or if I cant find it one day. Omg I'll definitely try the icecream, that's hilarious!

My DD (5 year old) is very excited about the baby and has proceeded to announce to teachers at daycare that "my mommy is pregnant". This morning she told the teacher "my daddy put a baby there" (FYI NO clue where she got that!) I told her it was magic. oh man it was so mortifying :shy:


----------



## pinkpassion

:rofl: that is hilarious and I know embarrassing!! 

My oldest keeps patting my boob saying there's a baby :blush: I keep redirecting her to my belly lol.. now she thinks she and baby sister also have babies.. And her mimi is coming to watch them during my scan on Monday and she doesn't know, we haven't told anyone , we want to tell them all after our scan and we have a date in mind for telling them, anyway I'm worried she's going to tell her :haha:


----------



## Ashaford

MissYogi I hope your spotting subsides. I had light brown CM between 7 and 8 weeks. All was fine at my 8w3d scan. I'm sure your little one is doing just fine in there. 

FitMama - congrats on your dark line! :) That is such a relief. 

We heard the heartbeat at 10w and now I want a doppler. I am thinking of ordering one. I have another scan on April 4th and I just don't know how I can wait that long. I hope everyone is feeling great out there. My exhaustion is finally starting to dissipate. 

I am due October 7th if you haven't already added my due date.


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford I added you :) I love my Doppler, I recommend them to everyone lol That's exciting you have another scan soon!

Pink did you tell her not to tell or are you hoping she doesn't remember? 

AFM I'm supposed to go to prenatal yoga today but it looks like I won't get out of my meeting in time :(

If anyone else wants to be added to the 1st page just let me know:)


----------



## pinkpassion

Stillpraying, I haven't told her not to tell only because I feel like that will make her want to tell :haha: and she really only mentions it when we are talking about it or random times. I'm just hoping it doesn't come up with them Monday!


----------



## StillPraying

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Pink! lol kids say the darndest things for sure. My dd loves to announce to EVERYONE that "my mommy is preganant" that's how she says it lol

Has anyone had any cravings/aversions? I have an obsession with all things lemon flavored....I bought a lemon meringue pie yesterday lol I swear I heard it calling my name from the bakery....


----------



## MissYogi

Stillpraying- I laughed out loud at your dad comment! Mostly because I am a teacher and can totally imagine that happening, although I teacher a bit older kids in grade 5. 

Pink- that is so cute about her patting your boob. It's very confusing for the little ones I think. Fingers crossed she doesn't spill the beans, but if she does it might be a cute announcement story anyways. 

Fit mama- awesome tests!! 

Ashaford- did you hear the heartbeat at 10 weeks on doppler or in ultrasound? 

My spotting has gone away again and I'm feeling hopeful and nervous for Friday again! I've got a countdown timer on my computer that stays on all the time. I just have two more days of work, then the appointment and then next week is spring break and we plan on announcing then which is a good thing because I'm worried I might be showing a bit. Obviously it's all bloat at this point but I'm fairly small to begin so I feel like a few people at work have been looking. It will be nice to finally just not worry about hiding my bloat anymore. Also by the time we get back from spring break I'd be 12 weeks and might be showing for real then. Fingers crossed for a happy scan on Friday!


----------



## StillPraying

Missyogi fx for your scan Friday! We heard the heartbeat via tv scan at 10+4, I'm pretty sure you should be able to hear it this Friday:thumbup: so exciting, I hope you get a good picture! Do you have a special plan for announcing?


----------



## Ashaford

Good luck today, MissYogi! The doctor found the heart beat with the doppler at 10w2d. I was surprised because with our last pregnancy, the old doctor couldn't find it with the doppler at almost 13w. Just goes to show our new doctor is a pro! :)


----------



## MissYogi

I'm about to head out to the ultrasound! EEEEK!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck yogi!!! I'm sure all is well!!


----------



## pinkpassion

My appointment with scan is Monday , and it cannot come soon enough . I woke up this morning in hysterics believing I was having another mmc , I've since calmed down and have no reason to believe that but I think my lack of nausea is really bothering me!!

Just a few more days and I will know either way!


----------



## StillPraying

Pink I get moments of panic like that all the time:hugs: just the weekend and it'll be your scan!

Missyogi can't wait to hear! Fx for you!! :flower:

Ashaford glad you have a better Dr, that's always reassuring! 

AFM had a funny thing happen today. My coworker and I went into work this morning only to find out we didn't have to work today! :dohh: we both had to leave early yesterday so we missed the memo that the whole company had the day off :rofl:


----------



## Meditteranean

Good luck at your appt Yogi!!! 

Pink passion I have my moments too thinking that it could be a mmc like last time and I'd never know. Now that I'm past the point of last time I feel a little better and my Doppler is a huge help! 


I just got back from my OB appt and things were great!!! She offered us the abnormalities testing that we could do now and tells the gender. It's about $550 so for now we'll do the Nuchal scan and bloods and if those results are borderline we can get the genetics testing paid by the government. We got to see baby and he/she was moving like crazy, kicking their legs and waving their arms. So amazing!!!! We got to see fingers even. Only two more weeks for my nuchal scan I'll try to post a pic

Still praying you can put my date on the main page now (whew) as Oct 17 /17


----------



## Meditteranean

Here's a pic of my scan today at 10+3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0818.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## StillPraying

Aaaawwww!!!! Little jellybean! <3 Glad your scan went well. It's comforting to know you can have the additional testing if needed but hoping your NT scan is great and you don't need it! Ill add your date :happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful scan pic!!! That's Awesome! 

Hopefully in a week or so my Doppler will pick up the heartbeat and I can relax a little!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww lovely pic of your little beany med!!


----------



## MissYogi

I have a jelly bean!!! It's little heart is beating at 173 BPM and I'm measuring a few days behind at 8+6 now, which is sort of what we expected but since I didn't track ovulation we had been going off LMP.
 



Attached Files:







20170324_120727.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## StillPraying

Missyogi yay :happydance: so glad it went well! Did they leave your due date or are they adjusting it? With my Dr they only adjust it if it's a week or more but idk if that's most Drs or not :shrug:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on the lovely scans ladies!! What beautiful little beans you a both have! So exciting! 

I hope the weekend flies for you Pink, and I'm sure everything will be wonderful with Baby though I know it's impossible not to worry when you've had losses. I had a terrible feeling in the pit of my stomach before my last 7 week scan and I even told DH that once the tech told us there was no heartbeat he was taking me out and getting me very drunk... But then there was DS, just as happy as a clam, measuring just right with his heart beating away. <3 I'm sure you'll have an awesome scan.

In terms of cravings when they do hit it's been out of nowhere. For example yesterday I was sitting at my desk at work eating a salad when I suddenly felt like if I didn't have something sweet immediately I was going to DIE. :haha: I was just beside myself. Then the most amazing thing happened: my coworker friend came back from lunch with a miniature waffle filled with custard for me. I nearly cried tears of joy. SO delicious. Crisis averted!

Mediterranean I'm going to be doing the $550 test when I'm (hopefully!) further along. I'm turning 37 in May so I'd like the extra reassurance!


----------



## Meditteranean

MissYogi congrats on a great scan!!!!! I hope it offers you more reassurance after knowing there's a strong heartbeat :) 

Pink, I'm hoping the time goes quickly for you this weekend for your appt and so you can start to hear baby's heartbeat. I never even thought of getting a Doppler when I was pregnant for the first time. There was never any question in my mind that it would work out but after two losses I'm all about the reassurance! I keep looking forward to the next scan and then the next to keep me sane but now that I can find the heartbeat myself, it's SUCH a instant relief :) 

We only have 1-1.5 weeks until we are at the 12 week mark and our OB today told us that we should be confident to tell people now but I'd like to wait until after our nuchal scan which is longer but I'd feel better. 

Fit Mama, if you do the Panorama testing (I think that's the name of the test you pay for) you only have 4 more weeks! I simply think it's amazing that you can find out the gender so early on these days! Part of me wants to but part of me likes the idea of forming my own speculations and having it a surprise for a little while longer. The option is there if we decide to go ahead and do it.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you ladies!! Yesterday flew by so I'm hoping today and tomorrow do as well!!

I loved my Doppler in my two girls pregnancies. It brought me so much reassurance! I received it at 10+4 with dd1 and found it immediately and with Dd2 I tried it at 8+6 and found it right away so I'm hoping sometime next week will work for me!!


----------



## Ashaford

Mediteranean and Miss Yogi - your pictures are fabulous! I love seeing all these healthy little ones. :) 

I bought a doppler yesterday but it wont arrive until Monday. Hubs wasn't able to make my last appointment when I heard the heartbeat so we figured we'd get one so he could hear too. Ready for the reassurance. I have my next appointment on April 4th. It seems like lightyears away. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend. Can't wait to hear all about your appt on Monday, Pink!


----------



## MissYogi

You ladies really make me consider buying a doppler. I waver back and forth but the reassurance would be nice.

Still- I think my due date is changed officially, although I was only at the ultrasound place talking to the technician so I havent talked to my midwife yet. I see the midwife next on April 12th so I'm sure she'll update more then. 

And I think I'm ready to have my due date put on the front page! I'll go with October 28th now.


----------



## StillPraying

MissYogi i just had to have a Doppler this time. Before I was okay when I needed to make it past 8 weeks, now I need to make it past 15 weeks and the anxiety was too much. :nope: I didn't get mine until 9 and something though. I added your due date :happydance:

Ashaford hope you can find the hb quickly when it comes Monday! Which kind did you order? Time between appointments is soooo slow. My next one isn't until April 18th!

Mediteranian when is your NT scan? 

Fitmama which of the tests will you be doing? I know there's several of them, MaterniT21, Harmony, Panorama, etc. I think they all do the same thing tho:shrug: that's how my cravings are too! Lol like I'm gonna cry if I can't have it.:haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Oh I'm not on the front page.. can you please add me? I'm November 6th.. or if you want to wait until after my scan Monday I'm fine with that!


----------



## StillPraying

Pink I'll add you! I wait till someone asks to be added as some ladies prefer to wait until they reach a certain point until being added :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Ah I see!! Well I don't believe in jinxing but if you want to wait until my scan Monday I'm ok with that :) :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine2014

I totally believe in Jinxing!! So I'm waiting lol.

Hey ladies, 

I'm still sick - although yesterday I had a good day, so hoping that is a good sign.

I'm 10 weeks today. Not sure about due date, they told me later when I went for my first ultrasound, but I'm having a c section so it will be about when I thought anyways. Also with my DD I got moved up a week because she kept getting bigger every u/s. WE'll see!

Stillpraying - how's your nausea?


----------



## StillPraying

Pink I added you:thumbup: yeah for some they feel like it might jinx it, or others just don't want to get ahead of themselves because of the losses, It's different for everyone. :) 

Sunshine sorry you're steal dealing with sickness. Mine seems to be easing up, I'm not sick every day now anyway lol so your date is just October for now then? I'll add it whenever you're ready :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Hi everyone! I'm a bit late finding this thread but it seems like it will be a good place for me! 
I have 2 living sons then had multiple miscarriages. We saw a couple of specialists and a genetic counselor but all unexplained. I'm on aspirin and progesterone as a precaution and currently waiting on some clotting tests to get back to see if i need heparin. This is the farthest I've made it without issue in a long time. My due date is Nov 7th but will most likely be an October baby...Lord willing i make it that far. Can I be added to the group?


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome ttc :) would you like your due date on the front page? Fx your tests come back good and you don't need the heparin. A couple of us on here are also on baby aspirin:)


----------



## ttc126

Thank you! Yes I think go ahead and add me. I have had 3 good ultrasounds and so I'm slightly more hopeful &#10084; StillPraying I think you helped talk me off the ledge last week when I freaked out over fluctuating symptoms....


----------



## StillPraying

I added you :) glad to help, we've all been there, or are still there. Even though I know symptoms come and go, and even though I know they typically ease up between 12-14 weeks I still panic too. Like "I didn't have a headache today, something is wrong!" It's hard but we have to try and remember it's really out of our control:hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Scan is less than 5 hours away!!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Eeek good luck Pink, can't wait to hear about it!!!!!

Welcome ttc! :flower:

My first HCG draw is tomorrow and I really hope everything is OK!! I did two ic's, one on Saturday and one this morning to make sure there is progression and they're looking good (top was Saturday, bottom this morning) so hoping that's a good sign!!
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20170327_070226.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ttc126

Fit_Mama2Be said:



> Eeek good luck Pink, can't wait to hear about it!!!!!
> 
> Welcome ttc! :flower:
> 
> My first HCG draw is tomorrow and I really hope everything is OK!! I did two ic's, one on Saturday and one this morning to make sure there is progression and they're looking good (top was Saturday, bottom this morning) so hoping that's a good sign!!

Wow excellent progression!


----------



## MissYogi

Good luck pink!! 

That is a great progression fit mama! 

Yesterday I called my brother and told him and in a few days we will be announcing to the rest of the family and to the world. Can't wait!


----------



## pinkpassion

Here waiting now, I'll update when I can!!


----------



## StillPraying

Good luck Pink:flower:

Missyogi that's so exciting you were able to tell someone! Are you planning to do a specific kind of announcement or are you just telling them in person?

Fitmama your tests look lovely! Good luck with your draw tomorrow. Will they call and let you know the numbers?

AFM last week of 1st trimester:happydance:


----------



## Ashaford

My doppler came early on Saturday! :) I snuck into the bedroom to find the heart beat before hubs could hear. I found it within 60 seconds. I called hubs into the bedroom to surprise him. He is not the emotional type but he got a little choked up. 

I ordered the sonoline from jet.com. It was here within a couple days. https://jet.com/product/Sonoline-B-Fetal-Doppler-with-3Mhz-probe/1b7fe31112104c2aa8a569ce1337e58f 

Pink!!! I am impatiently waiting over here. :) Good luck!


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford I have the same one! Just ordered from a different company lol I had to youtube what to listen for though because at first I thought the wooshing wowwow sound was the hb lol 

Pink hope you're doing well at your scan! :) 

Last night at like 930 I had to have homemade chocolate chip cookies. like HAD to. 
so I was baking cookies at 930 at night :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies :hi:

Sorry it took so long.. it took an hour to be seen then I had to pick up lunch for me and mil and girls since she was watching the girls and then I had to wait for her to leave :haha:

So.... I know you are all anxious....

We have 1 healthy beautiful baby!! Wriggling away measuring 1-2 days ahead of schedule! Nice strong heartbeat! I was honestly surprised that there was only 1 but I'm so HAPPY that all is well and we have a healthy baby!!! :happydance:

I was a bit worried by the shape of the gestational sac on the pic but my Dr said it was the angle of things and that the best pic of baby just made the sac look funny and she said when she scanned up and down all was symmetrical and fine! 

Next appointment in 4 weeks and the nuchal scan on May 2nd (5 weeks away I'll be 13+2-3) and maybe get a peekie at the nub, but we aren't finding out gender.. we are team yellow!!

Also my Dr told me today she is leaving private practice in July :sad2: she said I could stay there and see one of their associates or I could find a new Dr and she could help me find one she trusts . ... it's all too much to process right now! She's been such a blessing to me!!!!

Now for what you've all been waiting for.. Here is our baby!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1490642288473.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ashaford

Oh Pink, that little baby is the cutest! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Meditteranean

:thumbup:Pink, huge congrats on the great ultrasound! It's so amazing to see the little peanuts for the first time and amazing at how fast they grow in only a couple of weeks! 

My OB told me at my last appt that she is also expecting her first and will be leaving for Mat Leave in August which means she wont' be able to deliver my baby :( She is fantastic and I really wanted her throughout. There are 7 OB's here total and she is having a replacement coming from out of town. Her replacement is a new OB, just recently out of school. She told us to think about it and she could pull some strings and get us in with whatever OB we chose. Yeah! She said I'm really healthy and were easy to deal with so anyone will take us. We have some research to do :) 

StillPraying, yeah for the last week of the first trimester! 

MissYogi, that's exciting that you've told all your family and ready to go public. I gulp at that thought for myself but we haven't even told our families yet. 

I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow based on my first u/s. I go for my nuchal scan in less than 2 weeks!https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/good.gif


----------



## ttc126

Sorry about everyone's doctor troubles! So tough when you like YOUR OB. 

My scan was great today! Heart rate 167 and baby measuring right on! So happy! But in disbelief everything is so good.


----------



## StillPraying

Mediterranean sorry to hear your OB will be out of town, hopefully you find another that you like :thumbup: So excited for your next scan, I hope the 2 weeks fly by!

Pink yay for wriggly bean :happydance: If your dr is concerned about the shape in the pic, I wouldn't worry about it :hugs:I'm sorry to hear your dr is also leaving, that sucks! Hopefully you can do some research on the others in the practice and decide on one you like.

Hoping all of the other ladies are doing well, we haven't heard from a few of them in a while, although I did notice changes in a few signatures. Thinking of you ladies <3

Only 2 weeks until we find out the gender! :happydance:


----------



## Meditteranean

TTC, congrats on your scan! Was that your first scan? 

StillPraying, I can't believe you find out the gender in only two weeks! Is that just based on an ultrasound or are you doing the bloodwork testing for verification also? They don't do the anatomy scan until 20 weeks here so to hear you will know a whole month before that is amazing! I hope is comes quickly for you!


----------



## ttc126

Thank you Meditteranean! Haha it was actually my 4th scan!!!! &#128514; I am under the care of an RE and so I go weekly. But I had an extra one I shouldn't have had because I'm just a basket case.


----------



## StillPraying

They don't do the anatomy scan until 20 weeks here either. We're paying for a private scan where they do 3D/4D ultrasounds. The technology is do much better than what they have in an OBs office. We found out at 15 weeks with dd1, and 13 with both dd2 and Luke.


----------



## ttc126

StillPraying that's so cool you'll find out early! How exciting! Any guesses? 

I think I'm going to do the panorama or harmony blood tests. So I'll find out from that. But not sure if I will find out from that or wait till 20 weeks &#10084;


----------



## Meditteranean

That just baffles me that as early on as I am, I could find out what I'm having at 13 weeks! Or I could have already knew by now if I did the genetic bloodwork testing. It's so amazing! Still, I think you were hoping for another boy weren't you? Do you have any feelings what you're having?


----------



## StillPraying

I honestly am not sure. Part of me thinks boy, but I think that may be because my last was a boy. I'm okay with either one but a boy would make dh so happy so I'm hoping for him. None of my pregnancies have been alike so I'm really not sure lol 

Technology is so amazing with how it has advanced for pregnancy and fetal medicine. Absolutely mind blowing. The information from those blood tests are fantastic as well.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Pink and ttc, congratulations on the wonderful scans!! You ladies must be on cloud nine. :cloud9:

StillPraying my midwives will call me with my results after Friday's numbers come back but in the meantime I'll be able to log onto my account and check them as soon as the lab posts them, it's awesome!! 

We had a private gender scan at 16 weeks with DS and it was amazing. We got so many pics, including 3D and videos too. And the sonographer just let us hang out and watch DS play and dance around!! It's really funny how similar his personality is to what we saw that day. <3


----------



## ttc126

Part of me thinks I'm having a girl. I don't know why! I'm sure I'm wrong but my sickness is just so different and I'm just super moody! I don't know though! It's most likely I'll have a third boy I think and I honestly don't have a preference. I love my boy name but only recently chose a girl one we like.


----------



## StillPraying

I'm just hoping for a boy for DH....I just feel he's going to be so disappointed if its another girl and that makes me sad :( Especially after losing a boy, I just don't know how he'll react to it.
I really cant base my guess off of my symptoms because all of my pregnancies have been so different. 

Fitmama hope you get great numbers!Thats awesome you can look at the results for yourself!

TTC I'm just telling myself I'm going to have a 3rd girl as well lol


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm really hoping this is a boy!! I'll be fine with either but I want dh to have a boy, he's been wanting one so bad!! 

I found the heartbeat on Doppler today&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## StillPraying

Yay for heartbeat :happydance: FX we both get boys :blue:


----------



## pinkpassion

Still have you looked into ramzi theory?


----------



## StillPraying

I didn't have a scan early enough for it to apply to me. My first ultrasound was at 10+4. Ramzi is supposed to be 6-8 weeks for it to be accurate. Did you ask your dr/mw about it?


----------



## pinkpassion

No I didn't. I only started looking into it today but my ultrasound is a bit confusing as far as orientation so I'm not sure


----------



## ttc126

Pink I can't figure out ramzi theory on my ultrasound either. Like where the heck is the placenta????


----------



## StillPraying

You could try posting it in the gender prediction, there are some ladies who are very knowledgeable on it. Just let them know what kind of scan (vaginal or no) and if you know what the angle of the picture is as in top/bottom of your uterus.


----------



## ttc126

So I'm freaking out. My RE wants to take me off progesterone next week. I'll be 9+1. I trust him but I'm filled with anxiety. Anyone else use progesterone? I know I have to trust him but it's so scary.


----------



## StillPraying

I don't have any experience with progesterone, sorry. But isn't that normally about when they start weaning you off of it?


----------



## pinkpassion

It's perfectly normal to go off it around Then, the placenta will start to take over and it'll be fine! I've been on it for several pregnancies and my Dr always tells me after the 9th week it's not necessary but a lot of times they continue it for moms peace of mind. I would trust your dr. The first pregnancy i took it I was TERRIFIED when I stopped it. I even cried. But all was perfect and the next pregnancy I didn't even think twice and this pregnancy I'm counting down the days lol this stuff gives me headaches lol


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Well, I got my HCG results back and it's not looking good. Looks like I'm headed for miscarriage #3. :cry:

At 5 w 3 d my HCG is only 1770. Considering I got my BFP at 11dpo I can't see how it could be doubling normally and still be so low. And with DS my HCG at 5 w 2 days was already 4278.

I'll know for sure on Friday. I guess I shouldn't be surprised, but I'm still really sad.


----------



## ttc126

Fit mama I'm so sorry. I don't want to give false hope as I know how frustrating that can be, but a good friend of mine had an early positive and her hcg was 1000 at 5 weeks 2 days. She ended up having healthy full term twins but had been sure she'd miscarry. 
I'm so sorry. I know how painful loss after loss after loss is. I pray Friday shows good results.


----------



## ttc126

Pink, thank you. That's tremendously reassuring &#10084;


----------



## StillPraying

Fitmama I'm sorry your results weren't as high as you were expecting but it doesn't automatically mean mc. And no 2 pregnancies are alike. HCG doubles every 2-3 days, and the ranges are very broad. Having an early positive only means there was hcg in your system early on and the test was sensitive enough to pick it up. The tests can't tell you how much hcg is in your system. I think if it was a big concern your Dr would have called you and said so :hugs: hang in there hon. It's not over until it's over.


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm so sorry fit mama, we don't have those tests here unless you absolutely need them, so I have zero experience, fingers crossed it works out though :hugs:

Here look, if your hcg was 50 at 14 dpo (25 at 11 would easily yield a positive test on today's ones!!) then you have a fantastic doubling time!!

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsov8kscsq.jpg


----------



## Ashaford

Fitmama - It took some digging but I found my hcg results. I was at 111.2 at 4w. Then at 5w1d I was 1,323. The fertility nurse didn't tell me my 6w results just that "everything looks perfect." I figured if there was anything to worry about she would have told me. I am 12w4d now and doing just fine. I hope everything is okay with you and your little bean. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Meditteranean

Fit Momma, HCG levels have SUCH a huge variance! You can't tell whether your levels are low based on one HCG test. Another would be required to see if it's doubling within 48 hours. Plus, you may have ovulated later or be dating more behind than you thought. I hope you have great results on Friday. If you arent' having any cramping or bleeding you are still ok. I'll be thinking about you .


----------



## sunshine2014

Hoping for the best FitMama - I agree hcg numbers have such a huge variance!

I haven't been on much lately, I think I'm having a legit aversion to bnb and all the pregnancy talk lol. Making my rounds today though and wanted to pop in!

10.5 weeks - U/S went well today - hb still 150's. 

Not sure about due date, will be confirmed in a few weeks but I'll be having a c section so it will be the week before anyways :)

Morning sickness is still a b*tch. That's all I'll say about that... lol


----------



## StillPraying

Sunshine I get in phases like that too where I'm just meh about everything pregnancy/bnb related :hugs: sorry morning sickness is still getting you. I started feeling better around...last weekend lol 

Hope everyone is having a good day :flower:


----------



## Meditteranean

Fit Mama, I hope you are doing ok. Have you gotten a second set of bloods yet?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks ladies for your kind words. <3

Sorry I haven't been on here - BandB no longer works on my phone for some reason(?).

I have my next hcg test this afternoon so I should know my results by this evening. I'll keep you ladies posted!


----------



## Ashaford

Fingers and toes crossed for you FitMama. :)


----------



## StillPraying

Fx for you Fitmama, really hoping you get good news!

Anyone have fun plans this weekend?

Nearing that 14 week mark....don't really have any symptoms now which is pretty nerve racking even though I know its normal....:wacko: My birthday is Monday and I'm getting my hair done! Very excited as I haven't had my hair done in ages.


----------



## MissYogi

Sorry I haven't been on here much recently, I was out of town on vacation and B and B is not working on my phone anymore for some reason. Fit_mama, is yours also just going to a blank screen? You mentioned it isn't working for you either. 

Fit_mama- I'm so hopeful for you, and I have heard that the initial HCG really doesn't matter, as long as it is going up so I am very hopeful for your test this afternoon! 

Stillpraying- you are getting so far along now!!! Are you showing now? 

Sunshine- sorry the nausea is hitting you so hard. It's found me as well, although I haven't been throwing up, just all day nausea. 

TTC- I do think it's probably alright to go off of the progesterone, but maybe if you tell your doctor your concerns they would keep you on just for peace of mind? 

So I have officially gone public! DH and I sent an email to our extended families and then we posted a cute picture with little socks between our socks on facebook. I know it's early, but we just felt that after seeing a healthy heartbeat and everything looking good our chances of another loss are quite low. Also, if we do experience a loss at this point, we'll definitely go public about that as well. So now I am just waiting for another two and half weeks for our next ultrasound for the first trimester screen. We are both young (DH is 27 and I'm 25) and have no family history of a genetic issue, so we aren't too worried, I'm just excited to see my little tiny heartbeat again!


----------



## Meditteranean

I'm also having trouble logging on from my phone / ipad. I get the page for half a second and then it goes blank. Grrr..... I can log in from my work desktop computer so I may not be able to get on during my days off. 

FitMama, good luck today! I hope for doubling numbers for you! 

MissYogi, yeah on the announcement!!!

I wanted to tell my Mom in person but it looks like she may go out west to visit my brother for Easter instead of coming to my place (she lives 8 hrs from me) Go figure, of all times to not come visit me! My Dad is a couple of days away so I will have to tell him on facetime once I'm ready to share. 

I'm 11+3 / 11+6 today and I'm still taking my progesterone. I cut mine in half but its so hard to just stop taking it. I'm scared to stop even though my OB told me I could stop taking them last week cold turkey. I think I will stop in the next couple of days but it's still scary. I don't even know if I needed progesterone, as my levels were never checked.


----------



## StillPraying

Mediterranean it's great that you're at least cutting the dose in half. Maybe just slowly wean yourself off for the peace of mind? Disappointing you can't tell your mom in person, maybe send her a cute pic via text to tell her? I sent my parents a pic of my digi :flower:

Missyogi so glad you were able to announce! That's such an exciting milestone :) love the socks idea, very cute. Looking forward to your next scan, how far will you be at that one?

Fitmama I hope your blood test went well :flower:

I am showing now, but I'm in that awkward is she prego or is that a lot of pizza? :haha: I'll post a pic on Monday on my 14 week mark :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Ladies...it doubled!! :dance: It went from 1770 to 3889. Not a crazy increase or anything but it doubled nonetheless!! I was so relieved I burst into tears. When the midwife calls me with the results on Monday I'll ask her if she thinks I should have them checked again next week. Then I'll have my first ultrasound the following week on April 13th.

Yeah the same thing is happening with me when I try to get on here with my phone...the screen goes blank after a second. So annoying. Hope they fix it soon.

Congratulations on the great ultrasound Sunshine, and sorry to hear about the morning sickness - hope it passes soon. If I get to keep this baby I'll also be having a (second) c-section, so my date will be about a week earlier as well.

Hope you have a great birthday weekend StillPraying, looking forward to seeing the bump picture!!

Congrats on going public MissYogi, everyone must be so excited for you!

Meditteranean hope you get a proper chance to tell your parents soon! Will this be their first grandchild? I've never taken progesterone and also have no idea if I need it (I guess not, because I wasn't on it for my pregnancy with DS?) but I understand how hard it would be to give up something that makes you feel safe after a loss. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekends so far!


----------



## Meditteranean

Yeah Fit!!!! That is such amazing news!!!!! I'm thrilled for you and felt your relief! I gave my parents their first grandchild, then my brother had a daughter and his gf has a son already close to my son's age. I was never on progesterone before but after 2 losses I needed to try something. Not sure that ps the reason this one stuck but it still makes me feel better. I think I'd take it the full 9 months if I could lol


----------



## Ashaford

Congratulations, FitMama!! I had no doubt all was fine. Can't wait till you can see your first ultrasound! :)


----------



## ttc126

Meditteranean, I'm freaking out about stopping progesterone too! I'm supposed to wean off later this week. I'm so nervous! We'll get each other through it &#10084;

FitMama, congratulations! I'm so happy it doubled! 

MissYogi, congrats on going public!!!!! That announcement sounds so cute! 

I had an appointment with my OB yesterday! She did another ultrasound and everything still looks good. We plan to tell our close family today at a small gathering for my sisters bday &#10084;


----------



## MissYogi

Yay fitmama! :happydance: Grow fitbaby, grow! 

Stillpraying- I'm sure you look adorable and pregnant with a happy little bump! 

Is anyone showing else showing yet? I thought that I was just gaining a lot of mac and cheese weight because I'm definitely a bit pudgier around the middle, but I weighed myself today and I've actually gone done slightly! 135.5 lbs to 134.5 lbs, so not a ton of change at all but it tells me that what I'm seeing is not just mac and cheese, there must be something there! I know it's not baby that I'm seeing but at least things must be getting pushed up which is making me look a bit puffy. I can't wait to start properly showing!


----------



## MissYogi

I've made a pregnancy journal finally! Feel free to come stalk, the link is in my signature.


----------



## StillPraying

MissYogi now I want macncheese

Ttc glad to hear your appointment/ultrasound went well! Enjoy announcing :flower:

Mediterranean sorry you're nervous about going off the progesterone, hopefully easing off of it will make it easier

Fitmama so glad to hear your numbers doubled! :happydance:


----------



## StillPraying

I missed a few dates with everyone's tickers! 

Happy 20 weeks Kitty! I can't believe you're half way there! :happydance:

Happy 11 weeks sunshine, I hope the sickness is easing up for you:hugs:

Happy 13 weeks Ashaford, almost to 2nd tri :happydance:

Happy 9weeks to TTC and Pink :flower:

Happy 10 weeks MissYogi! <3

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend, sorry if I missed anyone, I was looking through all of the tickers lol :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy 14 weeks still and happy 2nd tri!!!!


----------



## Ashaford

Good morning! Just thinking of you ladies.

I had zero symptoms this weekend. I started to get nervous and let bad thoughts run through my head. This morning I checked the heartbeat with my doppler as soon as I woke up. It really is so reassuring to hear. I was getting a reading of 135 bpm. My next ultrasound is tomorrow at 1. I cannot wait! 

I don't have a bump yet but I have been so bloated since about 10 weeks. It's finally starting to go away. My husband keeps touching my belly but I don't have the heart to tell him it's just my intestines at this point. :laugh2:

I hope everyone has a great week! I am just waiting for tax season to be OVER so I can stop working so much. It will be so nice to work 8-5 again soon.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashaford so sorry about the bad thoughts, I had that happen in the middle of the night and went and pulled out my Doppler and couldn't find the heartbeat at all no matter how hard I tried. I freaked, but decided to change the batteries because the screen said it was only one bar left and then tried again and there it was clear as day and even a little kicking sounds!! It's a treacherous journey pregnancy after loss!! So glad you were able to get that reassurance!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford can't wait to hear about your scan! I'm in the same no symptom boat as well :hugs: 

Pink thank God for dopplers right? Had the same thing happen with mine and the batteries lol

I've made it to 2nd tri....and only one more week until our gender appointment!


----------



## ttc126

Still congrats on second tri!!!!! 

Only a few more weeks in first tri hell for some of us!!!! 

Sorry I haven't been keeping up with this thread as much as I'd like. I'm super moody and that alternates with feeling crappy then worrying about not feeling crappy enough. Oh boy I'm ready for second tri!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so ready for second tri too!! This first tri is even more stressful this time than any other (probably because of my lack of symptoms )!

Still that's interesting. After I changed the batteries and heard the heartbeat I remembered that I had heard that before that the low battery could affect it that much!! Crazy and I won't make that mistake again lol


----------



## StillPraying

Pink I hear you on lack of symptoms. It makes me so paranoid!

I'll be so happy when we are all on to 2nd tri :cloud9:

Here's my tiny bump pic lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170403_160209_836_opt.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MissYogi

Still, you are adorable!! Look at that cute little bump! 

My symptoms have also been a bit less in the last few days which I hate and love at the same time. I haven't had very severe nausea so I won't be too shocked if it eases up a bit early, but I still think 10 weeks is early for it to ease.


----------



## Meditteranean

That's such a cute bump Stills!!! 

I'm glad you were able to find the heartbeat Pink! I had a moment of panic last night too when I couldn't find the hb either. It took a few minutes but I found it s little over from where It normally is. So relieved!


----------



## pinkpassion

Cute still!! 

I felt the baby move just now and I turned the Doppler on to confirm and sure enough he was kicking away in that one spot!


----------



## StillPraying

Yay for movement!! That's super exciting:happydance:


----------



## Ashaford

Still, I love that little bump! :) 

Well I didn't have symptoms and worried so my body answered... I have been so nauseous the last two days. I had to chug a ginger ale and eat saltines yesterday. Then this morning I almost tossed my cookies as soon as I woke up. I guess I need to eat smaller meals and snack more often. I seem to remember my blood sugar being squirrelly in the second trimester last year. 

I hope everyone is feeling well today. I have my next scan at 1 CST. Can't wait!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Adorable bump Still, you look great!!

Have a wonderful scan Ashaford, can't wait to hear about it! :)


----------



## ttc126

Adorable bump Still! 

I'm so unnerved by my symptoms easing. They haven't totally stopped but my nausea has really eased off. Then I worry I should feel baby by now when I read you felt yours pink. I felt little niggles from about this point with my 2yo so now I'm worried. Ugh I have a scan in the morning. I keep telling myself chances are better that things are fine than not.


----------



## pinkpassion

Try not to worry ttc , it's super early to feel anything and I've only felt baby 2 or 3 times now. I didn't feel my first until 11 weeks and my second 10 weeks. I wasn't expecting anything this early for sure. It's definitely not the norm .... please try not to worry!!

Excited for the scans today and tomorrow!! Good luck ladies I can't wait for an update!!


----------



## Meditteranean

I'm 12 weeks today!!!! Yippee!!! My next scan is on Saturday! I can't wait!


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy 12 weeks meditteranean!! Yay for a scan on Saturday! Is it with your Dr or a private place, just asking because I haven't seen anyone scanned on Saturday before :)


----------



## Ashaford

Hey guys!! Scan went great! They installed big TVs across the room so I can see everything really big instead of trying to look at the monitor. Our tech asked if we wanted to know the gender. Of course we thought there is no way she'll be able to tell at 13w3d. BUT our little one had a prominent "turtle". It's a boy!! So beyond excited. I was really hoping for a boy. Now we just have to get him here in October.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0790.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations Ashaford! How fun you found out it's a boy! Your little one looks perfect!


----------



## pinkpassion

How awesome ashaford!!! Perfect little scan pic!!! Congrats on boy!! Our tech could tell our daughter's were girls from the end of 12 weeks on!! That's so exciting!! EVERYONE I know is having boys lol I hope that means I'm having one too :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Pink keeping my fx for both us getting boys :blue:

Ashaford love the scan pic and congratulations on a boy, that's so fantastic!:happydance:

Mediterranean happy 12 weeks!:flower:

TTC I would not worry about movement. Most don't feel baby until after 15 weeks. :thumbup: fx for your scan tomorrow!

Only 6 more days until I find out gender :wacko:


----------



## pinkpassion

Ooo still fx'd!!!! I do hope we both get our boys!!!


----------



## Meditteranean

Pink, my scan is at an ultrasound lab, not a private place. I hope you get your boy! 

Ashaford, congrats on the boy!!! It's exciting to know so early on! I'll be 12 +4 / 13 weeks when I go for my next one this weekend but I don't expect them to tell us anything. I think it's standard here. I'll look for signs myself though hehe. Although part of me likes the anticipation but Not enough to wait until birth! 

Still, good luck on your upcoming scan! I hope you get the boy you're hoping for also :)


----------



## MissYogi

Ashford that is amazing that you found out so soon! Congrats! 

Happy 12 weeks Mediterranean! Congrats! 

Pink and still fingers crossed for you getting your boys! 

Today I got my first maternity clothes! I feel a bit silly because I'm not showing much at all, only a little bump and at the end of the day my pants have to be undone. It's nice though because they make me look actually pregnant not just fat. Hope I start properly showing soon!


----------



## ttc126

Mediterranean! Happy 12 weeks! Can't wait to hear how your scan goes!

Still and pink I hope you get your boys!

Miss Yogi that's great you got some maternity clothes! I hope you feel a lot more comfy!

So I always worry too much. I was quite sick all day. Glad for that! Just praying everything is ok tomorrow!


----------



## StillPraying

MissYogi yay for maternity clothes! I love them lol

Ttc glad you're feeling more confident. Idk if I already said but Happy 9 weeks!

Really worrying about this shoulder pain I've been getting:nope: it's a sign of preeclampsia and one I had early on with dd2 *sigh* let's hope I'm just paranoid.


----------



## pinkpassion

O no still , I hope it's not that at all :(


----------



## ttc126

Still, I had severe preeclampsia with ds1. I was so paranoid the whole time with ds2. You literally can't have preeclampsia before 20 weeks I was told. Definitely call if you're concerned...but the shoulder pain would be coming from internal organ issues and there's just no way you can have that yet. Are you on baby aspirin? I am for the losses and also to prevent preeclampsia again. I definitely don't know a ton about pregnancy but I've been the pre-e basket case for years. Let me assure you after reading numerous medical journals, speaking to some of the best MFMs in the country last pregnancy, and being super paranoid, you do not have preeclampsia at this stage &#10084;


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Ashaford congratulations on being TEAM BLUE!!!!!! :blue: What an awesome surprise that you were able to find out so early! And I know I'm biased but little boys are so much fun. You're going to love being a boy momma. &#10084;

Med and TTC can't wait to hear about your scans!!

Still I hope your shoulder pain isn't anything ominous but it sounds like TTC knows her stuff so it's probably just one of those annoying pregnancy pains.

Here they won't tell you the sex until you're 20 weeks along, it's crazy!! However if I make it that far (to 9/10 weeks I mean) I'll be having the Panorama test so I'll find out way earlier. I didn't do the Panorama with DS and was so impatient to know that my MIL and I drove to an ultrasound place in Washington State when I was 16 weeks and found out there. :haha:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Oh and Miss Yogi aren't maternity clothes the best?! They have some cute ones at H&M right now but I'm waiting for sales. Not that I don't have plenty from my pregnancy with DS anyway...


----------



## MissYogi

Fit mama, I checked at H&M yesterday because I had heard someone else say they had some but I couldn't find the section. Maybe it was just the one I was at. But old navy you had some good stuff!


----------



## StillPraying

FitMama my hospital doesn't tell you until 20 weeks either. But I always go to the private ultrasound place and pay to find out haha. That's great you'll be doing the panorama!

Missyogi I like Old Navy's maternity clothes. The section here is so small though, literally one half of a wall lol

I had severe preeclampsia with DD2, and had a traumatic delivery where I almost died, so it's not a new thing for me. Although everyone likes to say "you cant have preeclampsia before 20 weeks" it's actually not true. preeclampsia.org even states that it can show up at any time during pregnancy, but is most common in the third trimester. My OB and Midwife already warned me that the symptoms could start showing up earlier, especially if you've had it before. And I am on baby asprin. I'm hopeful that maybe I'm getting them from sleeping weird or whatever, but it's the same way that I had them with DD2, so it makes me nervous. I also caught some sort of cold thing from my girls, so maybe that's just causing body aches. Thank you for all of the encouraging comments ladies :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Oh still! I really hope it's just aches from sleeping weird! I'm sorry you had it so bad with DD2. Almost died and lost my son with it so trust me I get the worry and concern. You'll be in my prayers. 

I graduated the fertility clinic today!!!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Fx neither of us has to go through it again :hugs: though it is nice to know someone who's been through that rollercoaster too! Why is it that it's never "oh I had a mild case of pree" no it's always well I almost died, or baby almost died (or both), or had an emergency c section....i feel like it's only extreme which freaks me out lol I did not have it with dd1, so maybe I can get lucky again. My biological mother had pree that turned into toxemia and had an emergency csection. 

What does that mean you graduated the fertility clinic? Like you're reffered elsewhere now?


----------



## ttc126

I hope so too!!!! I think the baby aspirin truly helps! Last time I was told it lowers the risk by 75%! Hoping we will both be ok!

And graduating means they are done seeing me! It's kind of special because they give you a cute onesie for baby and it basically means you have a healthy pregnancy and can move on to normal care with an OB!


----------



## StillPraying

Ttc that's so exciting :happydance: that's got to be such a fantastic milestone to reach!!


----------



## Ashaford

Congrats on graduating TTC. I have several friends who went through that. It is such a happy milestone. :)


----------



## StillPraying

I hope you celebrate with some cake or dinner or something!


----------



## ttc126

Thank you guys so much! I think we're going to try to go to dinner tomorrow night! I have been so emotional all day just because i didn't think I'd get to this point again.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy graduation ttc, what a huge milestone! :happydance: So happy for you and hope you enjoy your celebratory dinner.

Still and TTC, pre-eclampsia sounds so scary, I really hope you both avoid it this time.

Miss Yogi our H&M doesn't have a ton of maternity selection, maybe 3 full racks, but it's still an improvement over the selection they had when I was pregnant with DS. They do have a lot more baby clothes now though. &#128077; Still I like Old Navy too but ours also have poor selection (or at least the one by my work does). I did manage to find some cute things with DS though. And I find their regular stuff works well too if you go up one size. Our Old Navy does have a great selection of baby clothes though.


----------



## StillPraying

I've never been in a H&M. lol I want to try the bigger Old Navy in one of the other cities near us to see if their maternity section is bigger. Their regular shirts work pretty well, and I've heard their maxi skirts work as well but they didn't have any of those last time I went. 

Is there anyone who wants to be added to the front page who hasn't yet?

Only 4 more days until my ultrasound :happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

O do you mind fixing my due date I goofed and thought it was the 6th but it's the 5th! :) thank you!

Yay for ultrasound in 4 days!!!

Ttc congrats on graduating!! How sweet and special they've given you a onesie!!!

My cervix has been hurting lately, not all the time but sometimes when I pee... anyone else?


----------



## Ashaford

I don't think my cervix hurts but I had my us Tuesday and the tech was kind of rough. She had to push pretty hard to get measurements of my cervix. I had some spotting last night through this morning. It's gone now but I was kind of crampy too. I am hoping it is just irritation from the ultrasound. It's still so scary.


----------



## StillPraying

:hugs: Ashaford, spotting/cramping is always scary. Even if you know the probably cause it still freaks us out! Hopefully it doesn't come back.

Pink I'll fix it :thumbup:


----------



## Meditteranean

Here's my 12 week bump pic - or lack thereof. I notice quite a difference but no one else would . Luckily, as we still haven't told family and I have t told work yet.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0840.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pinkpassion

Very cute Meditteranean! 

My bloat seems to be slowly fading and hopefully I'll gain my bump too!! Although with #2 I didn't start showing until nearly 20 weeks! So I suspect the same this time!


----------



## Ashaford

Love your little bump, Med! It's crazy how we feel so different so fast but no one can really notice.


----------



## ttc126

Mediterranean, cute bump! I love that sign too! 

Pink my bloat bump is going too but none of my pants are fitting comfortably!!!! My c section scar is bugging me lately! So I got a couple maternity pants.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

What a cute bump Med!! It looks like mine with my pregnancy with DS, I had such a flat stomach back then... I got diagnosed with DR after DS was born and it sucks. I'm only beginning to get my abdominal strength back and I know I'll look pregnant super early this time. I told DH if my stomach doesn't get back to normal after baby #2 I may need a tummy tuck. I really don't want one, but I also don't want to look pregnant for the rest of my life. :( Have any of you ladies ever had DR?

Asha hope the spotting stopped! It's always so scary even when it's harmless.

After thinking I was having a pretty easy pregnancy I started feeling seriously rough about 3 days ago. I've been sleeping from 7 PM to 6 AM and still feel like a zombie. :sleep:


----------



## StillPraying

Fitmama 6 weeks was about when it all hit me too lol FX the symptoms don't hit you too hard:thumbup:What is DR? 

TTC maternity pants are so comfy! Soon as my pants started getting tight I said forget it and pulled out my maternity stuff.

Ashaford is the spotting gone?

Mediterranean your little bump is so sweet! Love the sign too.

AFM going shopping after work for an easter dress to wear with my girls. only 3 more sleeps until my scan...the weekend should be pretty busy though so hoping it goes by quickly.


----------



## Ashaford

The spotting is gone, thank goodness! &#9786;&#65039;

Good luck on Monday, Stills. Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## StillPraying

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend! Took our girls to an egg hunt today. DHs sister was suppose to come for a visit but her flight got canceled:( everyone is pretty upset. Trying to arrange with her to come out for dhs bday in June instead. 

My scan got moved up to 315 :happydance:


----------



## Meditteranean

Ashaford, I'm glad the spotting has stopped &#128077;

Still, how was your scan ? 

Here's a pic of mine today. I don't know why my pics post sideways. I was in and out in 15 mins. I'll get to see babes again in 10 days at my OB Appt
  



Attached Files:







IMG_0847.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Meditteranean

Never mind Stills, just saw your scan is Monday. Yeah!


----------



## StillPraying

My scan is Monday! 

Love the photos!!! Did the tech take any guesses on gender?


----------



## Meditteranean

No, the tech was not giving anything away. I asked her to see a nub shot before my hubby was allowed in but she said she couldn't show me that area :(. It's not guaranteed and she wouldn't be telling me her opinion. Oh well..... I'll stay in suspense a little longer


----------



## StillPraying

Oh that sucks! Can you see the nub in any of the photos you got?


----------



## Meditteranean

In one of the pics I posted it looks like it may have a nub?


----------



## StillPraying

Ooooo I'll check:thumbup: I wasn't looking for it before when i saw them, I just did the whole "baaaaabbbbyyy!!!" Hahaha.


----------



## StillPraying

Mediterranean, that's a tough one. If what I'm thinking is the nub is correct, at first it looked angled, but it seems to be parallel so I'm hesitantly leaning:pink: lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Med, depending on your gestation I'm going to guess boy!!


----------



## Meditteranean

Still and Pink, thanks for the guesses :). Looks like we're 50/50 so far lol. Pink, I was 12+4 based on my ultrasound or 13 even based on O date when I had the scan. I'm anxious to get the results and have another hurdle complete! My Mom may be coming for Easter so we'll tell everyone over the weekend. I'm soooo excited to finally tell them. 

Has anyone else not told their families yet or is it just me? &#128586;


----------



## MissYogi

Med, I have no idea what to look for in the nub so I'll just toss out a random guess of boy! 

One more week for me until my next ultrasound! I'm super nervous now, I just keep thinking about that tiny little heartbeat and how delicate it is, but trying to think positive thoughts. My nausea seems to really come and go lately so it gets me nervous when I'm feeling really good.


----------



## ttc126

Mediterranean, great pics! I kind of think the profile looks girly. But I'm not great at guesses. I hope telling your family goes well &#10084;

MissYogi, It is totally ok at this point to have your sickness getting better! No worries. And I think everything will be fine at your ultrasound. &#10084;

I'm sorry I haven't checked in much. My sickness is kind of getting the better of me! Lol! Why it's getting worse at nearly 10 weeks is beyond me! Tricky baby! I'll have a scan and see my OB Thursday so I'm looking forward to that. Then only 3 weeks till the genetic testing and nuchal scan &#10084;


----------



## ttc126

Oh Still! Forgot to wish you good luck tomorrow &#10084;


----------



## StillPraying

TTC mine was the worst at 9/10, and easing off at 11/12 weeks.i don't have any sickness now. Looking forward to your scan! At what stage do you do the genetic testing? As in how far long? 

MissYogi my nausea came and went for a few days before going away completely :thumbup: that's great you have another scan soon! 

Mediterranean I told my family when I confirmed it wasn't a chemical. I knew I'd want the support if something happened. DH told his family right before the 10 week scan and then I announced on Instagram after the scan.

So get this. I called yesterday to get an earlier appointment(was originally 4pm Pacific time) and they had an opening for THAT day (as in yesterday). And DH said no :saywhat: like.....what?! We could have found out YESTERDAY!!! Anyway, my pinata and confetti came in :thumbup: Rainbow pinata for a rainbow baby :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20170409_133642_opt.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 31


----------



## ttc126

Oh my goodness! I'd be so grumpy at DH &#128514; I can't wait to hear how it goes! Love your piñata too!

I'll be 13+1 for the testing but I should've gotten to go earlier. The MFM office just didn't have an opening!


----------



## StillPraying

TTC I was so mad lol I think he's putting it off. I thought they did it earlier, how annoying you had to wait! Do you plan to find out the gender with the testing or do you plan to stay team yellow/white/green (I've heard different ones) lol


----------



## Meditteranean

Stills good luck tomorrow. Will you be able to find out the sex tomorrow? Is it a private scan? I love the piñata! 

Ttc when is your testing? Do you have any feeling what you're having? 

Everyone sounds like they are doing well! As for morning sickness, try to embrace that it's subsiding and enjoy not being sick :). I didn't have any so it's not a bad thing. I know my boobs are going to stop being sore anytime now and I'll have to try to reason with myself even though I know it's normal and will happen soon.


----------



## StillPraying

Mediterranean lucky for no MS! Yeah we find out gender with a private scan tomorrow at 315!


----------



## pinkpassion

Still, yay for your ultrasound.. I would have been really sad not to go earlier!! Love the pinata!! 

I haven't been sick at all this pregnancy and it has been very unnerving!! Other than exhaustion I've felt pretty normal!! My appointment is at 10am hoping to catch a glimpse of baby with a quick ultrasound but not sure if she'll do one!


----------



## Meditteranean

Good luck Pink! I hope you get an u/s today . Have you had one yet at all?


----------



## StillPraying

Pink hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies! Med, yes I had one at 8+1. Everything was great, baby was bouncing around and doing great!! Waving hi! It was so cute!!! I have another scan in 3 weeks which is my nuchal!!


----------



## StillPraying

Aww pink so glad you got to see baby :)


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

I had my scan today! I was absolutely nervous, sitting in the patient room bouncing my knee as the nurse was asking me questions. I didn't know I was doing it, until she reached over and put her hand on my knee - like, "Stop." Lol.

But, I am happy to say that baby was bouncing around and had a great heart beat.

So, happy.


----------



## StillPraying

I can't believe it :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20170410_162739_opt.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8









20170410_162825_opt.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinkpassion

Awwwwww still!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ebaurhause, congratulations on the wonderful scan!! It really is so wonderful to see them moving and waving and bouncing!!


----------



## StillPraying

Ebauerhaus so happy to hear your scan went well :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Eberhaus, great news! So happy all is well!!!!

Ahhhhhhj Still!!!!!! HUGE congrats &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Pink did you see baby today? How was your appt?


----------



## Meditteranean

Still, congrats on the baby boy!!!! I know that's what you were hoping for for hubby! Yeah! I bet he was estatic! 
Eb, congrats on the great scan! 
We're all getting up there in weeks now. So nice to have you guys to share it with &#128513;


----------



## pinkpassion

Ttc, yes I saw baby today :) bouncing around and waving!! So good to know baby is growing well!! Next scan in 3 weeks from tomorrow and that's the nuchal!


----------



## Meditteranean

So I'm 13 weeks today!!!!!! Yeah!!!! 

I have to change work locations due to hazards here (although I have not told work yet) but I will be next week AFTER we tell our families on the weekend. My Mom is coming for Easter so we will have Easter supper on Saturday with my MIL, my SIL, her husband and son and my Mom, and my hubby, our son and myself. I am thinking about having my son wear a shirt that says "I'm going to be a big brother" and have a sweater over it for the first while and then take it off and wait until someone notices :) But I'm open to other cute ways to announce it too . I ordered a shirt for myself that says "And then there were four" I get emotional just writing it. Darn hormones :) I don't think I'll have it in time for the weekend so that is out.


----------



## Ashaford

Med - I'm so glad you will be able to tell your mom in person. That will be so special! I love the idea of your son spilling the beans. Very cute idea!

Stills - Congratulations!! I know you are so excited. :) I know so many women having boys this time. 

EB - So happy to hear your scan went well. 

Pink - I love that you got to see baby wave. So sweet to see them move all around. 

I go back on the 18th but I think it's just blood work and doppler. Especially since the doctor confirmed the sex last time I'm betting we don't have a scan. Fingers crossed he'll do the anatomy scan in May. I hope you all are doing well. My nausea wasn't terrible in my first trimester but it went away at 11 weeks and then came back with a vengeance at 13w. Now it's gone again at 14w5d.


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford I haven't had any nausea since week 13. Other than headaches I feel fantastic. My appointmrnt is also on the 18! Lol do they normally do the anatomy scan at the 20 week mark for You? 

Mediterranean I think the big brother shirt sounds so cute! Happy 13weeks! Last one of first tri :happydance:

I want to go shoooppppiiiing! Lol


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

StillPraying said:


> I can't believe it :cloud9:

Still, it's so silly, but every time I see these 3d/4d scans, I'm like, "But wait, how does it breathe in there???"
:dohh:


----------



## StillPraying

I kind of think of them like little fishes hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congratulations Still!!! So thrilled to hear about your Baby Boy!! :happydance: You must be just over the moon.

So happy to hear about the other great scans too. :thumbup:

That's such a cute way to tell your family Med, can't wait to hear what their reaction is! We're planning something similar for when we eventually tell (which won't be anytime soon). We're going to get DS a onesie that says "Oops they did it again" and then "I'm going to be a big brother" further down and just wait for people to notice. :haha:

My scan is on Thursday. Surprisingly I'm not that nervous yet though maybe that will still change...Right now I'm too sick and tired to be nervous. It doesn't help that DS has pink eye and has been up screaming for most of the last two nights.


----------



## StillPraying

Fitmama so exciting to have a scan soon! Sorry about DS, pink eye is so miserable:hugs: 

Going through all of my girls clothes they've outgrown to sell at the second hand store. Is it weird that I'm sad to part with them? I've found a few things that are gender neutral that baby can wear too tho so that's good.


----------



## MissYogi

I had a midwife appointment today and got to hear the heartbeat on the doppler! Such a relief! Now I just wait until Monday to see my little baboo.


----------



## pinkpassion

That's great yogi!!! So glad!! :)

Anyone team yellow? Anyone giving you a hard time about it? Our families (dhs both sides) keep going on and on about how we need to find out!!


----------



## MissYogi

DH and I only just decided to be team yellow! We haven't told anyone yet though, so I'm not sure how they will react.


----------



## StillPraying

MissYogi yay for heartbeat! Exciting you have a scan coming up :) what made you decide team yellow? 

Pink I'm sorry your families are badgering you about finding out. You could always use the "oh they couldn't tell " line if you want to passify them. My sister was team yellow for most of her babies, we never pestered her. Maybe try to make it fun for them and have everyone place their bets on the gender. Have a simple prize, like dinner out or Starbucks or something :thumbup: And OMG I JUST NOTICED YOUR LOCATION:rofl: Texas really is it's own country :haha: 

I got to go shopping for boy clothes today :happydance:


----------



## Meditteranean

MissYogi, yeah for hearting the heartbeat!!! It's such an amazing sound !

Pink, did you find out in your previous pregnancies what you were having? 

This is my last day working at this site..... it's a little sad today. I will miss a lot of people here. I'm excited that I'm only two days away from telling our families though ! :happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes we found out with both girls, our second was supposed to be a surprise but the ultrasound tech blurted it out at our nuchal scan at 13 weeks!!


----------



## StillPraying

I found out with all of my babies because I'm impatient and I HAVE to know lol. And this time I was afraid if he was a girl, we'd need time to process that. My sister stayed team yellow except with her last (4th) because she had to do the genetic testing. 

Is anyone else planning to find out?


----------



## ttc126

Just wanted to update! Baby looked great today! Measuring 3 days ahead now and heart rate 177 &#10084;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7799.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## StillPraying

awwww TTC!! look at those lil legs! :cloud9: Great heartbeat, and measuring ahead is awesome!


----------



## pinkpassion

Great news ttc!! Such a great pic!! :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Not very good news from my scan I'm afraid. :nope:

We have a lovely heartbeat of 136 bpm and baby looked well but he/she was measuring 6 days behind by ovulation date. I got a positive opk on cd18 so I'm pretty certain of when I ovulated. Not to mention if I shave 6 days off that would have to mean that I got my BFP at only 5 dpo instead of 11 dpo which obviously isn't possible. 

DS always measured bang on at ultrasounds. My first baby measured behind and I lost him at 15 weeks. This definitely feels like a repeat. :(


----------



## ttc126

Fit mama! I'm sorry you have this anxiety! My RE was adamant that baby can measure up to a week behind and everything be just fine. I don't want to give obnoxious false hope. But babies catch up and have growth spurts all the time. That heartbeat is super good. Measuring isn't exact. Try to stay positive. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## StillPraying

Fitmama ultrasounds are not 100% this early, they can be off by up to a week. With Luke he was measuring bang on and I still lost him at 15 weeks. OPKs only tell you when you have a surge, but can't actually tell you when/if you Od. Then you also have to factor in implantation. As to when you got a bfp, you actually could get one that early according to my OB. There are so many factors to consider hon, I know it's hard, but don't count yourself out and assume the worst so soon :hugs:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks ladies for your kind words as always. :hugs:

I'm not going to give up on Baby but at the same time I'm being realistic. My nightmare would be yet another pregnancy dragging out to 15 weeks only to result in a loss. :nope:

When I was pregnant with DS I prayed all the time and promised God that if he let me keep him I'd never ask for another baby again...I know it's completely illogical but I almost feel like I'm being punished for being greedy.

When I talk to one of the midwives (which probably won't be until after the long weekend) I'll see if they can send me for another scan to check progress I guess. Limbo hell is the worst.


----------



## StillPraying

God doesn't punish us for wanting hon. The Bible even talks about children being a blessing and that God knows the desires of your heart. He would not tell you "ask and you shall receive" if He didn't mean it :hugs: just hold on and try to remember that in these early weeks nothing is ever 100% and there are a million variables that come in to play. Focus on that healthy heartbeat you heard <3 one milestone at a time.


----------



## pinkpassion

O fit mama. :sad2: I know those feelings all too Well unfortunately!! I'm sorry you are in this limbo!! I've always read about babies measuring behind and then catching up and doing great but that was never true for me, 3 times my babies measured behind and I lost all 3 (2 mmc and 1 lost twin).. my good friend had this happen though and did Ivf so they knew the fates exactly and her baby measured 8 days behind and she was not given much hope but lo and behold at every scan he would measure closer and closer to the real dates until he eventually passed up his dates and started measuring ahead. He's a perfect 2 year old now. It shocked me because in my experience it's never a good thing. But every person and every pregnancy is different!! 

I'm holding out all hope for you hun!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks Pink, and so sorry to hear about all of your losses. They must have been so hard. :hugs:

I'm&#8203; realistic and feel pretty certain my pregnancy is heading the way your losses did. Some women do seem to have babies who measure behind and then catch up and all is fine but that has not been my experience either. 

I am honestly really tired of being pregnant and miscarrying and wish I could take a year off, but at my age (I'll be 37 next month) I don't feel I have any choice but to keep trying once this one is over. :nope: I get pregnant really easily so at this rate I'm going to end up with an :angel: next to my name in every single upcoming 2018 group along with October and November 2017.


----------



## pinkpassion

O hun I'm so sorry!!! I know how that feels!! I really really do!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Fitmama don't give up yet hon. It isn't over until it's over. I know how you feel, every other baby has been a loss for me. I'm past my 15 week mark and still terrified. My body likes to hang on to pregnancies too. Are you going to have another scan soon?


----------



## ttc126

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Thanks Pink, and so sorry to hear about all of your losses. They must have been so hard. :hugs:
> 
> I'm&#8203; realistic and feel pretty certain my pregnancy is heading the way your losses did. Some women do seem to have babies who measure behind and then catch up and all is fine but that has not been my experience either.
> 
> I am honestly really tired of being pregnant and miscarrying and wish I could take a year off, but at my age (I'll be 37 next month) I don't feel I have any choice but to keep trying once this one is over. :nope: I get pregnant really easily so at this rate I'm going to end up with an :angel: next to my name in every single upcoming 2018 group along with October and November 2017.

I'm so sorry. That's how I felt in 2016. It's so hard. You're in my thoughts. After my last loss last August a fertility specialist helped us. It's tricky when you conceive so easily but lose them all.


----------



## MissYogi

Fit mama you are in my thoughts and I'm sending hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## Meditteranean

FitMama, I'm so sorry to hear that your scan didn't go as well as you hoped. Have you asked your midwife yet about the baby measuring a week behind? I too did OPK's my last cycle and got a positive on day 19 so I should have ovulated on day 21 at the latest. When I had my first scan I was told baby measured 3 days behind that. And they do say a week off is quite common. I hate you are stressed and hope you get another scan soon


----------



## Meditteranean

FitMama how are you doing? Have you saw a Dr since ?


----------



## Ashaford

Thinking of you fitmama. I hope your little one is doing just fine and just taking his/her sweet time to hit a growth spurt.


----------



## StillPraying

Good Morning ladies:flower:

Fitmama I hope you're able to have a follow up appointment soon :hugs:

Happy 13 weeks sunshine, I hope the nausea is easing off for you now :hugs:

Pink Happy 11 weeks.

Mystory, Ebauerhaus, Danascully, & Kittykat we haven't heard from you in a while, Hope you ladies are doing okay :flower:

AFM tomorrow is my OB appointment. Does anyone else get super nervous for every appointment?


----------



## Ashaford

:wave: Super nervous over here too! I also have an appointment tomorrow but I think it will just be blood work and doppler. Good luck tomorrow, Still! 

We are having a gender reveal party on Saturday. We've known the gender for two weeks but I asked my husband not to tell anyone we knew because the ladies who've been there/done that would know we had a little boy since we found out so early. Lo and behold he told his mom we already knew and she told his whole family we already knew. :dohh: Luckily I was quick on my toes and told them all yesterday that our tech guessed a sex at our last appointment but wouldn't confirm since it was so early. "We will find out tomorrow" and you all will find out Saturday. :haha:

Anyone else planning a gender reveal? We bought a blue velvet cake in the event we have rain for the reveal. But our big reveal are tons of blue fireworks we'll be shooting over the lake at my mom's house. So excited!


----------



## MissYogi

I have my appointment in just over an hour! I also get super nervous, and this is my twelve week ultrasound so it basically tells me if things are working out or not. I'm nervous but also excited to see my little peanut looking more like a human! 

Ashford that sounds AMAZING!! So creative!


----------



## Meditteranean

I also get nervous before my appointments. I to have an OB appt tomorrow!!!! I'll get to see baby on the office u/s again :). 

We told our families (friends still don't know) over the weekend and it went great!!! My mom said she knew as soon as she arrived but wasn't sure if I knew I was pregnant or just not saying anything !? She was asking strange questions :). Since my husband is working tomorrow I've asked my MIL if she wanted to come with me. Hopefully she won't keep asking to be in the room for the birth this time !


----------



## StillPraying

Mediterranean yay for telling your families! Yeah no I would NOT want my MIL in the room during birth. no no no. lol 

Good luck MissYogi! I hope you get a good photo :)

Ashaford the fireworks sound so exciting! I'm confused what having a boy has to do with finding out early? I found out at 15 weeks and 13 weeks with both of my girls :shrug:

So exciting 3 of us have appointments tomorrow! Lots of updates coming!


----------



## Ashaford

Still - Most of our doctors will not confirm sex until 16 weeks. The tech told us at 13w2d and the doctor confirmed it. Most of the time if they confirm early it's because they can definitely see a "turtle". 

I told my best friend we already knew and she said "I knew you were having a boy!" before I could even tell her. She said the same thing. Her doc wouldn't confirm until 16 weeks. I just wanted to play it safe from then on.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh I see. Here they wont tell you or even make a guess until 20 weeks, but everyone I know goes and pays for a private scan to find out as early as 13 weeks lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashaford , our tech told us both times at 12+5 and 13+1 that our daughter's were girls. It was super obvious even to me and dh , so when we told people with dd2 that the tech already knew what it was EVERYONE assumed she was a boy and it was so awesome when we finally did a reveal after confirmation at 15 weeks. No one believe it!!


----------



## ttc126

I get so nervous too!!!! I hope all of you ladies with appointments today and tomorrow get good happy news &#10084;

I'm supposed to go off my progesterone cold turkey tomorrow. Freaking out!


----------



## StillPraying

Good luck with cold turkey TTC! I imagine that must be pretty nerve wracking. :hugs: Will you have any follow up appointments soon to check your progesterone levels?


----------



## pinkpassion

Ttc I'm quitting cold turkey in 5 days! I'm so ready!! I'm not even nervous about it!!


----------



## MissYogi

My ultrasound went great and baby is measuring right on track. Already passing tests with flying colours with a 1 in 18608 chance for trisomy 21! Hooray! How they come up with such an exact number will always be a mystery to me. I'll post my pic later on.


----------



## Meditteranean

Yeah for great news Yogi! Did you do the testing you pay out of pocket for? (Panorama or other name?). I just had the first part of my testing last week so I don't go for the second set of bloods until 15 weeks and the. I'll get the ratio. My dr did send an email to say the scan was normal though &#128514;. 

TTC I stopped my progesterone recently too. I cut mine in half for a week and then stopped all together. It was scary but glad I don't have to remember to take it now. 

Ashaford good luck on the reveal! It's exciting ! I don't think I'll find out before the reveal if we decide to do that. I'm not good at keeping secrets or acting hehehe. 

I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow !!!!


----------



## MissYogi

Med- nope, I don't pay for it at all. It was just the first trimester screen that tests for genetic abnormalities. It's all covered by our health care.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hi girls. I hope you are all doing well. I'm gonna be 13 weeks on Wednesday. I saw baby a couple of times and found the heartbeat on my doppler today. Nausea is finally tapering off, I'm on my way to gaining the pounds I lost during first tri! I've been having trouble believing I'm carrying a baby, even after seeing him/her several times. I'm hoping we can start bonding when I feel movements! My due date is October 25th. &#128522;


----------



## MissYogi

Hi Dana! You and I are almost the exact same in our due dates! I'm due just 3 days after you! I also find it pretty unbelievable, even after seeing and hearing baby. Hopefully feeling movements starts early so I feel like it's really there. I think I also find it hard to believe this is MY baby, not just some pictures of someone else's ultrasound. 

Here is my pic from today!
 



Attached Files:







20170417_153916.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## StillPraying

MissYogi cheers to having a great appointment :) love the photo!

Mediteranian yay for 2nd tri!!!

Dana so glad you're doing well:flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay missyogi!!! Such a cutie already!!! :)

Love the announcements!!

Med happy second tri!! 

Still happy 16 weeks!!!

Dana I'm having trouble connecting also, I hope it gets better after my 13 week scan, I think I'm just worried they will tell me something is wrong!!


----------



## Ashaford

MissYogi - I love that scan! Such a cute little one already! :) 

Good luck today, Still! My appointment is not until 3:30 cst. This day is going to go by so slow!


----------



## Meditteranean

Great scan Miss Yogi!!! 
Dana, glad the ms is getting better now. 
Good luck to everyone today on their appointments! 
Sara, is your gender scan a private one?


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome to 2nd Tri Mediterranean!! :happydance: My gender scan was a private one.

My appointment is in 30 minutes...so nervous. 

Good luck today Ashaford!


----------



## Dana_Scully

I heard the heartbeat again today. It's so neat! &#128512;


----------



## StillPraying

Dana love finding the heartbeat :happydance: would you like to be added to the front page? I always find I'm too nervous and worried in 1st tri to really bond. But now that I know the gender I'm finding it easier to bond and get excited:hugs: Do you plan to find out or stay team :yellow:

Pink when is your appointment?

Ashaford can't wait to hear your update:flower: 

AFM, appointment was good although a little weird having the same OB i had with Luke. But baby is doing great, he's super active :) the doc had to chase him around with the doppler lol my OB did a quick ultrasound check on him which was nice. Also did the other half of the genetic screening today, should hopefully have those results next week. My blood platelettes are a little low :( i was annoyed because they scheduled my next appointment for a month out and with a different doctor so I had to get that fixed. :growlmad: But got my anatomy scan scheduled for May 15th :happydance:


----------



## Meditteranean

Hi ladies, 

Glad to hear you had a good appt Still! 

Mine did not go so well. So I opted to have my results after only the first part of the nuchal test. It's not as accurate and could cause false positives of Down syndrome. If the results came back with the limit, I would get the panorama testing done which is more accurate, tests for additional abnormalities and will tell gender. My results came back with a high probability of downs so I just went for the panoarama test and should have that back in 5-7 business days with conclusive results and a gender (if we decide to be told) It's not the results I wanted to hear but knew the chances were greater with it only based on the first part. My due date also changed from Oct 17 to Oct 12. I had thought Oct 14 based on O so it's closer now. I'm that much further along now. I'll be 15 weeks now on Thursday


----------



## StillPraying

Mediterranean :hugs: I'm sorry the news was not as positive but just remember that NONE of those tests are 100%. I do know a lot of people who's NT scan gave a high probability of downs, and it was wrong (my sister is one of them).I hope the panorama gives you some more reassurance :hug: Try not to stress hon. But exciting that you are farther along :happydance: Do you think you will choose to find out the gender? I'll fix your due date :)


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks Still :) I'm not as panicked as I have been. I'm going to wait until our results come back next week and pray they show a minuscule probability. We opted to get the gender determined but I don't think we will decide to find out with the results. Maybe hold out or do a gender reveal party. Do you know what the ratio was your sister was told her chances were? Did she have to do the anmiocenthesis test?


----------



## StillPraying

I'll have to ask her about the numbers. They didn't like how things looked on the NT scan, so they had her do the Harmony test. She didn't do the amnio, she told me even if she had gotten a high probability from the harmony, she wouldn't have done amnio, she didn't think it was worth the risk. Even with amnio it's not 100%.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

:hugs: Med, that is so stressful but so many people have this happen and it turns out to be fine. I will pray that your tests all come back clear.

I spoke to my midwives office today and told them about my concerns so they sent me for an emergency scan today. Baby had grown minimally but as I suspected the heart had stopped beating. I am doing okay. I'm actually pretty grateful that it's over and didn't drag out until 15 weeks like my first loss.

I'll miss you ladies and will check back soon. In the meantime I'm going to enjoy some wine and sushi. Silver linings. &#10084;


----------



## StillPraying

Fitmama :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this :( I'm sure you must be relieved to have answers since you already had that gut feeling...sometimes instincts really do tell us a lot, but I was really hoping it would be wrong. I can totally understand being grateful to have things end now and not having it drag on. I hope we see you back around here soon I'm sure I speak for all of the ladies here that we are all here for you if you need to talk. We know what its like <3 Be gentle with yourself hon, enjoy your wine and sushi!!:hug:


----------



## Meditteranean

Oh Fit Mama I was praying for good news for you. It's so heartbreaking and most of us know the feeling all too well. It's a good way of looking at it that it happened sooner rather than later. You're in my thoughts and thank you for your prayers as well. Take care of yourself Hun.


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks for the info Stills. It's in God's hands :)


----------



## MissYogi

Oh fit mama I'm so so so sorry to hear this. Your rainbow baby is coming, it just needs a bit more time. :hugs:

Med- that is very stressful to find out, but like you said, the results could be inaccurate. Keep thinking positive, and no matter what you will have a beautiful baby. 

I talked with my principal today about leaving for mat leave and he confirmed that I can work for the preparation week in August before kids come back to school, then go on my mat leave after that. So that means I still get my full time salary all summer, then I just go on maternity pay 8 weeks before I'm due, and I could keep getting maternity pay all the way until then end of summer 2018! Essentially, I get a 14 month mat leave, with just one week of work at the end of August. I'm so happy!


----------



## Dana_Scully

So sorry Fit &#128546;

Yes I'd like to be added to the front page. I can't wait to find out the gender!


----------



## ttc126

I'm so sorry fit mama. I so hoped your baby was ok. I'm thinking of you.

I saw my hematologist today. I have a blood disorder where basically my bone marrow makes small, abnormally shaped red cells. Normally I'm slightly anemic but no big deal. Iron doesn't help in this disorder because my iron is normal and my cells don't use it well. In pregnancy this causes some issues though. Normal hemoglobin is 12 and higher. With my first pregnancy I got a blood transfusion at 22ish weeks when hemoglobin was down to 8.5. Well today I saw my hematologist and it's already down to 10.3...preparing myself that this will be a rougher pregnancy with this issue. Also concerned as I have the anti-kell antibody. It *shouldnt* cause an issue but my titer (level) is extremely high. In addition to genetic testing in 2 weeks I'll start regularly seeing the MFM. I will be getting blood draws every 1-2 weeks and then getting a transfusion when it's too low. I feel like it's a lot to concern myself with when I still don't even have tons of faith I'll make it out of first tri :cry: I also started weaning my progesterone today. I think I've decided to wean to one suppository at night for a week then do every other night. My OB said cold turkey but I'm so anxious I think this will be better for my mental health.


----------



## pinkpassion

O fit mama, I'm just so sorry!!! :sad2: I'm here for you as you need!!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Med what were your numbers? Do you have a pic of your scan? What did they not like about it? Just the nuchal measurement or something else? Like the others have said there are so many positive stories of the nuchal being inaccurate... My sister is also one of them, she had a 1:3 ratio of downs and that was after all tests results were in and she was only 24 with no family history or any reason for such a high risk factor. The Drs were so convinced the baby had downs even talking to her about termination But our family doesn't believe in that so she just accepted that she had downs, at the 20 weeks scan they found no markers of it and my niece was born completely healthy. There wasn't a dry eye in the room even her Dr cried tears of joy and amazement!! She also chose not to have amnio or chorio tests done due to risks! Anyway very happy story with such a high risk. And we read so many more during her pregnancy when just looking for hope!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Pink that's an amazing story with your sister <3 

Mediterranean I've personally known quite a few women who got high markers for downs and then their babies were born perfectly fine. The tests aren't 100%, and that's what you have to hold on to :hugs: I hope your results come back quickly! Will be praying for you!

TTC that's so stressful! I've been thru a transfusion, not fun. I'm glad they will be monitoring you closely! Not much longer and you'll be out of first tri:hugs: good luck with weaning, that's an awesome milestone to reach :hapoydance: totally understand taking it slow, better for your sanity:flower:

Dana I added you :thumbup: when will you be finding out gender?

MissYogi so glad your mat leave is working out for you! Thats an awesome thing to be looking forward to:) 

Fitmama thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Ashaford

I'm so sorry for your loss Fitmama. I hope you enjoyed your wine and sushi but I know this is a tough road. As all the ladies said, we're here for you if you need us.


----------



## Ashaford

My appointment went great. They did a quad test and listened to the heartbeat. Hopefully I'll have the results from the blood work tomorrow. Everything is looking good so far. Only one more week until I'm further along than when we lost our last little boy. I am so ready to get past that milestone. Good news is the doctor said he likes these short visits so he schedule my anatomy scan for May 2nd.:happydance:


----------



## Meditteranean

Pink thanks for sharing your sisters story. That's amazing!!! I bet it was an very emotional day! My nuchal scan was ok. It was my bloodwork that showed some high and low markers. Some others were normal. My ratio was 1:9 but again that was only after the first part of the testing. 
Thanks for all of the well wishes ladies :). I know this is common but no one wants to hear bad news. I have faith everything will be ok.


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm guessing sometime in June. &#128512;


----------



## StillPraying

Dana will you be doing a private gender scan or finding out at your anatomy scan?

Mediterranean Keeping you in my prayers :hugs: If you decide to do a gender reveal do you know what kind you want to do? So many neat ideas out there....

Ashaford glad to hear your appointment went well! Passing that milestone will be such a relief, I know it was for me :hugs: Here they don't do anatomy scans until 20+ weeks! Lucky!! :haha:

I've felt some flutters but no definite "big" movements. really looking forward to that because I think it will help me relax....this stage is so weird when there aren't many symptoms but you don't feel a lot of movement yet either. :wacko:


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm gonna wait for the anatomy scan.
Do you guys sometimes hear bubble sounds with your dopplers? It's the baby moving right? Sometimes I just hear bubbles but can't find the heartbeat. When that happens I feel it's over and I imagined the heartbeat the other times. It's so hard to be pregnant after losses. I just hit 13 weeks today and I still don't feel safe, I'm still refusing to tell people. I wish this fear would go away. &#128542; I've got a bag full of brand new maternity clothes that I'm afraid to take the tags off of. Also I'm not showing at all, due to the terrible ms that's been plaguing me since week 5. I feel like this baby is doomed even though my doc said everything was good so far. Sorry for the rant, it's been a bad day today lol


----------



## StillPraying

I think we all kind of feel that way :hugs: I've passed my 15 week milestone and still don't feel like everything is okay. Just keep taking it one day at a time <3 you're almost to 2nd tri :happydance:


----------



## StillPraying

Happy 14 weeks sunshine! Yay for 2nd tri :happydance:

Hope everyone has a great weekend. 

For some reason my OB office scheduled me as a walk in tomorrow which makes no sense. And I'll be sitting there forever. I'm just going to go in and ask them to schedule my 20 week appointment. At this point I don't care if it's with a different Dr.


----------



## Ashaford

I'm sorry you had a rough day, Dana. I know we have all been there. I am slowly but surely starting to get more confident in this pregnancy. Just hit 16 weeks on Saturday. I went into labor at 16w4d last year so I Wednesday will be a big milestone for me. I almost forgot about it because I've just been so busy. Keep your head up. And at 13 weeks I did hear bubbles and wooshing sounds. Doc said it was kicking and the baby moving around. 

Good luck at your appointment Still!

Our gender reveal this weekend was perfect. We used fireworks to announce the big surprise. I will try to post pictures soon. I hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford your gender reveal sounds so exciting! Happy 16 weeks, those milestones are hard to pass I know :hugs: I hope this week passes quickly for you <3 

The hospital called me this morning, also confused as to why they had scheduled me for today lol rescheduled for May. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day, even if it is a Monday lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Saw my regular Ob today and she did a quick ultrasound, it was a super old machine, I mean the plastic was turning very yellow and the screen was buzzing loudly like one of those old box tv's:rofl: anyway baby is doing great measuring around 12+3 And was playing with its toes and waving and kept turning towards us! It was adorable but very grainy quality and no nub shot as the quality was so bad but it's ok because we are team yellow anyway! My nuchal scan is one week from today and will be on an awesome machine, so we can see better detail! Also found out I have an anterior placenta and that right now it's laying over my c-section scar, which is kind of scary because it increases my risks of placenta accreta! However it can move up as the uterus grows and move off the scar, we just have to wait and see and we will get a better view next week with the better machine!! I really hope it moves off my scar or at the very least doesn't attach to or grow into my scar or I can't attempt my vba2c! That would be incredibly disappointing!! Just thankful baby is ok and bouncing around in there!
No symptoms at all for me except exhaustion but I'm chasing around 2 toddlers all day! The lack of nausea this time around could also be a reason I'm already up 6 lbs :shock: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1493141688717.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Meditteranean

Oh Pink that is great you got an extra scan. Sorry about the placenta positioning right now. Mine was close to my cervix with my son but it moved up and I had him naturally. I hope you get your vbac :) 

So my drs office called me this morning at 8:30 and told me my NIPT results were in and I'm low risk!!! I was soooo relieved! &#128514;The gender also came back so I went to the library and the librarian went into my email but the office hadn't sent it yet :(. She was disappointed lol. I think we're going to do a gender reveal party with a cake iced inside with pink or blue. I picked up the decor today &#128586;


----------



## pinkpassion

So glad to hear that med! how exciting for the gender reveal!!!!! :)


----------



## Ashaford

So happy you got to see your little one, Pink. I'm so excited you get to go back next week with a better machine. :)

Congrats, Med! Such good news! We did a quad screen last week and were so nervous. All the results came back normal! Good luck planning your gender reveal. We just had ours and it was so much fun! We did a blue velvet cake and cream cheese icing. It was super yummy!


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford great to hear your quad screening came back normal, always great to get good news :flower: your cake sounds delicious lol

Med that's fantastic news:happydance: will you know the gender beforehand or will you be surprised at the reveal also? So fun!

Pink aww lil gummybear! Exciting your next scan will be on a better machine, I hope you get some fun nub shots for us all to guess on! I'm sure the placenta is worrying, but you still have lots of time for it to move :hugs:

AFM decided to cancel the "walk in" appointment they had me listed for and scheduled with a different dr for 2 days after my anatomy scan. This OB is actually the head of the OBGYN department so hopefully we like her.


----------



## Meditteranean

Still, 

We will also be surprised at the gender reveal along with everyone else. The other part is only our families know we're expecting so all our friends just think it's a get together. We will be telling them I'm pregnant AND then finding out the gender with them! Looks like it will be next Friday evening now. Another week of wondering and anticipation :)


----------



## StillPraying

Happy 13 weeks TTC!

Happy 15 weeks Dana!

Kitty!! 24 weeks!!! Happy Vday hon:happydance: my favorite milestone!

MissYogi yay for 2nd tri :dance:

Med did you decide on the gender reveal party? 

AFM stockpiling my cloth diapers! Anyone else planning to cloth diaper?

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

The baby looks great! Nuchal measurement was 1.7, nasal bone present, heartbeat 150, anterior placenta just barely over scar so should move up! The tech said she already knows what it is, ugh that made me so badly want to ask, but I didn't, I stayed strong (Team yellow)! She only gave me pics that did not include a nub so we are none the wiser!!
 



Attached Files:







5.2.17_0002.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3









5.2.17_0005.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ashaford

Still - I am thinking of doing cloth diapers too. What brand are you going with? I am worried about buying the wrong size. We were both huge babies but what if we end up with a small one? What are you doing as far as sizes?

Pink - OMG! That little one is so precious!! congratulations!


----------



## ttc126

Thanks still!!!! Hey you're almost halfway!

We're planning to cloth diaper too. At least for awhile. I have a stash of prefolds and will just need some new covers.


----------



## pinkpassion

I cloth diapered dd1 from birth to 2.5 and dd2 from birth to 7 months! I just couldn't keep up with it with both of them but it was great while it lasted!!


----------



## StillPraying

TTC prefolds seem to be the most cost effective option, but my DH requested nothing that he has to "fold" around baby, and no snappis/pins etc lol

Ashaford I'm getting a variety of brands/styles/sizes. This is my first time with cloth diapers so I want to try them all to figure out which style I like. I plan to do disposables for the first few weeks anyways, and then start cloth once he is big enough to fit in them. I've gotten a few newborn sizes that are like 6-18 lbs and some size 1 that are 8-20lbs or something like that. I like having options haha. 

Pink so glad your scan went well and you had all great results! 

AFM starting to get heartburn now. I don't believe in the wives tales of "heartburn = lots of hair" :haha:lol I had TERRIBLE heartburn with dd1, and she was born with very little hair and didn't have much hair until she was about 3!


----------



## ttc126

Ooh sorry you have awful heartburn!!!!! I had none with ds1 and thought some people must exaggerate..... cue my embarrassment. With ds2 it was HORRENDOUS! Haha I deserved it though :rofl:
Yes Still prefolds aren't convenient &#128514; I have had them since ds1 though so I figure I may as well reuse what I have. If this is another boy I might splurge on some AIO just because he won't need much at all!


----------



## Meditteranean

Still, I brought my the note from my Dr containing gender to the bakery and will be having a cake made with either pink or blue icing inside so we will know when we cut the first piece :) Only two days away. Eeekkkkk! 
Sorry to hear you are having heartburn, are you taking anything? I've never had heartburn but I hear it's not pleasant. 

Pink, congrats on the great scan! I cant believe how many of you have been offered so early to be told by the techs what you're having. They would never do that here. I couldn't even get mine to show me a nub shot!


----------



## StillPraying

Mediterranean that's so exciting :happydance: can't wait to hear!! I had to pay for a private scan for the gender, my hospital won't tell until 20 weeks. Lol


----------



## MissYogi

Med, so exciting!! Can't wait! 

Still, I am definitely planning on cloth diapering, hoping to use cloth exclusively. I'm a nervous about the learning curve, but then again I expect there will be a huge learning curve with everything to do with having a first baby!


----------



## ttc126

My scan went well! Nuchal fold measured 1.5 and baby measured 13+5 with great hb still. Waiting on blood work but hopefully all is well! &#10084;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8151.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_8152.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Meditteranean

Are your ladies boobs still sore and if not when did they stop being sore to touch? Mine weren't sore any more with my son at 15 weeks and with this one they are still sore.


----------



## StillPraying

Med my boobs didn't hurt in first tri with this one but started getting sore in 2nd lol they were randomly just sore or tender. With dd2 they hurt in 3rd tri.

Ttc aww!!! So sweet little baby. Keeping my fx for your bloodwork! I'm guessing :blue: for you lol

MissYogi do you know what style you plan to use?


----------



## MissYogi

Med, mine have hurt since the very beginning and still do. Especially around the nipples. 

Ttc, looks great! You must be so happy for good results! 

Still, I am not really sure because my mom has offered to pay for diaper service for me so I'll just use what they give. I was reading the website and it does say we will need our own covers, so they aren't the type where they are all combined. I'll have to research them a bit more.


----------



## StillPraying

MissYogi if you are using covers it's either prefolds, flats, or fitteds. That will be so nice not to have to do the laundry!


----------



## Meditteranean

We had our gender reveal party last night and...... it's a girl!!!! 
One of the happiness moments of my life!!! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=997081&d=1494109130


----------



## ttc126

Med huge congratulations on your girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Mediteranian congrats on team :pink: so so happy for you! Cake looks fancy!


----------



## Ashaford

TTC - what a beautiful little one you have already. Keep up posted on your blood work. 

Med - Congratulations!! So excited for you! Little girls are the sweetest!


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies, how is everyone doing? Are we all in 2nd Tri now?

5 more sleeps until my anatomy scan :happydance:


----------



## MissYogi

I'm feeling nervous today because I accidentally ate some undercooked chicken last night. My husband had cooked and didn't realize it was still pink in the middle. I only had a bit but I'm still nervous and have been googling all day. Really hope it was OK!


----------



## StillPraying

MissYogi I really don't think it'll hurt you hon. Worst case you might get an upset stomach.


----------



## ttc126

Miss Yogi I agree! You would get an upset stomach before anything happened to baby. I said a prayer for you though &#10084;

Still! So exciting your scan is so soon!!!!!! 

So happy to be in 2nd tri although I'm feeling more sick than ever. Hopefully it passes soon. I see my ob tomorrow!


----------



## ttc126

Ooh one of my apps said baby is the size of a house mouse this week. I threw up then and there! We had a mouse problem last year and I guess I'm still traumatized &#128514;


----------



## StillPraying

Lol ttc a mouse made you sick! Poor thing lol that sounds like my mom, she is absolute terrified and disgusted with mice of any kind. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## Ashaford

Hey ladies!! TTC - that is hilarious! I hope your nausea goes away soon. Mine came back at 14w for a few days but it was gone for good by 15w. 

I am so excited for your anatomy scan, Still!! Will they let you have a copy? I didn't know until we arrived that they would send us a digital copy of our anatomy scan. It was so neat to be able to share it with our family. :) 

Here's a link if you're bored. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3SNtSPksKn4eExlclRCSlBKbzA/view?usp=sharing 
If you skip to around 7:30 you finally get to see his profile. :kiss:


----------



## ttc126

Ashaford that's so neat you got the digital copy! I'll watch when I'm not on mobile! Hope my sickness follows the pattern yours did! &#10084;

Got my blood screening results. Odds of trisomy or Down syndrome were less than 1/1000. Good news!


----------



## StillPraying

Ttc great results!

Ashaford that's so neat! I'm not sure if my hospital does that, I'll have to ask. You already had your anatomy scan? They don't do ours until 20 weeks and over. I can't wait! 

Feeling lots of movement. I love it, but it also makes me have to pee more :haha: 

Anyone made any big baby purchases yet?


----------



## pinkpassion

My anatomy scan is 1 month away, here they do them 18-22 weeks. Mine is scheduled for 20+4.

In super busy getting ready for dd2 bday and party tomorrow!! I'll be better once it settles down!!


----------



## Ashaford

We do anatomy scans between 18 and 20 weeks here too. I was 17w4d so doc wanted to go ahead and do it. He said we may do another one at my appointment on the 23rd but everything looked great. I am feeling movement too. I tried to get hubs to feel last night but he didn't feel anything. It seems so apparent from the inside but it's hard to feel from the outside.


----------



## StillPraying

That's so funny how different hospitals/clinics/drs do things differently. although that's not too different in timing really. lol Mine was SO adamant that it had to be 20 weeks or after lol their policy i guess :shrug: I'm just super excited to see him! 
But also terrified of getting some kind of bad news :neutral: 

DH has only felt him move once. I'm hoping to get my girls to feel him soon :cloud9:

Pink good luck with the party :happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

I got the rest of my pics in, so anyone want to take a guess at nub , feel free!!
 



Attached Files:







baby3.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3









baby3-2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3









baby3-3.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StillPraying

The 1st Pic made me think :pink: but the 3rd makes me think :blue: 
So I'm going to lean team :blue: just because lol


----------



## Meditteranean

Pink, I'm going to guess boy. The nub is hard to tell though :)


----------



## pinkpassion

It definitely is, this baby wants to be sure we remain team yellow :rofl:


----------



## Meditteranean

I had my ultrasound today at 18+1 and I'm measuring 18+2 on the ultrasound. The tech confirmed it was a girl!!! &#128515; She was very active once I emptied my bladder. My placenta is anterior so that explains why I haven't been feeling actual kicks yet. Hopefully soon, it's one of the best parts of pregnancy :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Aww med so awesome!! Congrats on your girl btw!! I also have an anterior placenta and it stinks, this has been the craziest pregnancy for me, both my girls I felt from early on (even with one of them having anterior placenta) so it's been hard to even believe I'm pregnant most the time!


----------



## StillPraying

Pink obviously you were on to something choosing team yellow since baby seems to agree with you :haha:

Med yay for scan!! Hopefully you'll be feeling more movement soon :hugs: woohoo for team:pink:


----------



## Ashaford

Congrats on a good scan, Med! Your little girl is beautiful like her momma! Have you thought of names yet?


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford do you have any names in mind yet? 

I made it to halfway :wohoo:


----------



## Meditteranean

I've started to look at names but my husband and I haven't talked about names at all yet.


----------



## Meditteranean

Anyone else have names that they are set on?


----------



## StillPraying

No none that I'm set on. I have a few that I like but i really want DH to name him. He hasn't decided and doesn't seem to care to talk about it lol :shrug: we do have a set middle name though.


----------



## pinkpassion

I think we are settled on our boy and girl names, since we are team yellow. I'm sure if girl it'll be Madison Claire and if boy either Elijah Parks or Harrison Parks!


----------



## Ashaford

Happy 20 weeks Still! 

Pink - I love those names!! 

We will be naming our little one Richard Brady Taylor, Jr. and call him Brady. My husband goes by Rick and his dad was Ricky so we thought we'd go with the middle name. Plus Brady was his grandfather's name. Thank goodness we are having a boy because names are not my strong suite. 

Yesterday was the anniversary of when we lost our first son. I did so well emotionally until I went to the nursery to pick out a tree to plant in his memory and they were all wilted and ugly. I just started crying. The poor attendant probably thought I was crazy. It sucks to have all those memories dredged back up but at the same time I don't want to forget my time with him.


----------



## ttc126

Pink I like your names!!!!

We have chosen our names too for either gender. Boy will be Ford Thomas and girl will be Remi Joy &#10084;

Ashaford, I'm so so sorry. Yesterday must have been very difficult. I hope you were able to have some peace &#10084; I love your name for your little guy!


----------



## StillPraying

TTC that's so interesting, I know someone who named their son Ford, not one you hear often!

Ashaford love the family significance on names <3 I'm sorry yesterday was rough, those days really do suck.They are so bittersweet because you want to remember them but remembering all of the pain is hard. I hope you were able to find a good tree or plant to use instead of the wilted ones :hugs: 

Pink love the name Claire <3 that's what I wanted if we had a girl. lol I like Elijah, not one you hear a lot either! 

AFM we know for sure his middle name will be Eugene, after DH's grandfather. But not sure on the first name. I keep teasing DH and telling him that if he doesn't start making suggestions I'm going to name him Severus in honor of my love for Harry Potter :rofl: 
I had my anatomy scan yesterday :cloud9: He is looking perfect!


----------



## pinkpassion

Such cute names!!!!

Still so glad you had a good anatomy scan!!

Ashaford, I'm so sorry!! I hope you don't mind me asking, what happened to him? If you don't want to talk about it i totally understand!! :hugs: I'm thinking of you!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I have to have a root canal tomorrow and I'm pretty worried about it and the effects on baby. I do know it will just be local anesthetic and my ob has given a note saying what they can and cannot use but I'm still really worried, because of the recurrent pregnancy losses I think that makes my anxiety worse.. I wouldn't even be doing this if I didn't have to! Ugh.. Any experience or words of encouragement is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## ttc126

I already replied in your journal but I wanted to add my ob didnt even give me a note! So you have that extra safe guard too! Good luck tomorrow &#10084;


----------



## StillPraying

Pink I had to have a lot of dental work done with DD2 at all stages of pregnancy <3 My OB said it was fine as long as they didn't have to put me under. I did ask them to use as low doses as possible (not very possible, I have super sensitive mouth that takes FOREVER to be numb:haha:) just because it made me feel better. it's always nerve wracking when you've experienced losses :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you ladies! Anything "extra" in pregnancy is scary!! Especially for us loss mommas! I do greatly appreciate the support!!


----------



## Ashaford

Good luck today, Pink. Root canals are definitely not fun. I'm glad your OB is sending a note. :) That is extra reassurance. 

As for our son, "Baby T" we lost him last year when I went into labor at 16 weeks. I started spotting at 8 weeks. By 13 weeks I was passing clots every week. The OB finally found a large subchorionic hemorrhage on my uterus and told me to take it easy. Usually they go away on their own by 20 weeks. But, mine just kept getting bigger. At 16 weeks there was just too much blood irritating my uterus and I went into labor. It was really hard because the baby was fine. It was just the SCH that caused the labor. I try not to scare people because SCH's are so common but large ones are not. When someone says "it's just an SCH" to other moms I have to bite my tongue and not tell my story so I don't' scare them.


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: Ashaford!! I had an sch with one of my losses that got quite big, my Dr did say it was a possible cause. So I'm always weary of sch. I know they can be common and almost always resolve without issue. It's just scary to think of all the what ifs, and to realize all the things that "could" go wrong and know what a miracle life is!! My current worry is cord issues and prolapse cord or uterine rupture... it's always something isn't it?! 

Thank you all for the well wishes for my root canal.. it's in 2 hours and I'm really anxious. I know I need to just suck it up and get on with it but I'm just worried!!


----------



## StillPraying

I hate dental work pink, I hope it goes quickly for you.

Ashaford Im so sorry that happened to you.:hugs: SCHs are scary since they really can go either way :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Well... I survived but it was EVERY bit as bad and even worse than I thought it would be.. the full story is in my journal but it was terrible!!!!! :sad2:


----------



## Meditteranean

I had my anatomy u/s and everything went well but I got a call to redo it as the radiologist couldn't be sure that my placenta was at least 2 cm away from the cervical opening due to a contraction. The contraction part was unnerving by upon speaking to my Dr, she assured me that Braxton Hicks is normal at this point.


----------



## StillPraying

:hugs: med I've been getting Braxton hicks since 10 weeks with this one! I hope they can get the measurement they need and it's all good. Glad they are wanting to be extra sure that it's correct!


----------



## Meditteranean

oh wow Still, that is early!!! I don't know what's normal for Braxton Hicks as I haven't felt any and with my son I didn't feel any until the very end. 

I had a close lying placenta with my son so the fear was that I would have placenta previa but on a later scan, it was fine as it had moved upward as my uterus grew. Fingers crossed the measurement isn't even outside the limit this time. I also won a 3D ultrasound so Ill be having that on Tuesday. I don't mind the ultrasounds but this will be 3 in 3 weeks. I'd rather them be spread out more :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome news about the scan, I think they say it almost always moves up with the uterus!! 

I have already been having some Braxton hicks also. Got them around 18 weeks with dd1 and 13-14 weeks with dd2. I have an irritable uterus though!

Yay for a free 3d. Do you have to use it asap or can you wait on that on for q few weeks or so?


----------



## Ashaford

Pink - I'm so glad your root canal is over. I hate you had to go through that without heavy medication. You are one tough cookie!

Med - Happy to hear your anatomy scan went well. Keep us posted on the 3d scan tomorrow. That is so exciting!! 

I hope all you mommas had a great weekend! I have another appointment tomorrow but I think it's just bloodwork and doppler. I will keep you all posted. Little Brady has been on the move though. Early morning and late evening are his favorite times to kick.


----------



## Meditteranean

Pink, I feel better knowing you ladies had Braxton hicks around this time as well and everything was fine. Did you actually feel contractions? I haven't felt any but I'm apparently having them. 
I can do the 3D scan whenever but the owner offered me to do it now and another later on once the baby is filled out a little more!!! That was amazing of her! 

Ashaford, hope you have a good appt tomorrow. Is everyone still just going once a month to see the Dr or midwife? My son's name is Brady! So cute!


----------



## ttc126

Med I had contractions from 18 weeks with my first, 15 with my second and from 12 weeks with this one! So crazy! Definitely normal as long as you aren't in pain. Hope your upcoming scans go well!!!!

Pink hope the crown appt goes well!

Asha, hope your checkup goes well &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

I have a checkup with my OB Thursday! Just heartbeat check and quick check in. I actually have yet to go longer than 2 weeks between appointments so far. I'll probably see my OB every 2 weeks the whole time. Just got a lot of risk factors this time plus having had all the losses. 

Hope you're all having a good week!


----------



## StillPraying

Ttc glad you're being monitored closely :thumbup: better often than not often enough. 

Mediteranian that's so fantastic about the scans! I love 3D ones! I only see the Dr once a month. My next appointment isn't until middle of June, and I'll be doing the glucose test :sick: 

Ashaford good luck with your appointment!


----------



## ttc126

Happy 21 weeks Still!!!!!!


----------



## Meditteranean

Still, how many weeks were you when you had the 3D scan that's your profile pic? 
I just had my Dr's appt and she didnt' say anything about the glucose test for next month. Do you have to fast for that one?


----------



## pinkpassion

I feel my contractions all the time, sometimes they are incredibly uncomfortable and other times not, just a squeezing feeling. And I'm sure I have some I don't feel!!


----------



## StillPraying

Mediterranean my profile pic was at 15 weeks. The lady at the place we went to said 28 weeks is best for 3D photos, so I plan to go back then. I know it varies as to when drs do the glucose test. My hospital usually does it around 25 weeks. It's the 1 hr one so you don't have to fast but they do tell you not to eat/drink sugary foods before taking it lol


----------



## Ashaford

Good morning, ladies! My appointment went great. Brady and I are doing well. I've already gained 15 lbs. :wacko: I usually gain at least 5 lbs during tax season so I was expecting that. I started a new workout plan yesterday. I'm not worried about the weight gain as much as I am worried about losing muscle so I need to get my shiz back together to make losing the weight a breeze. What are you ladies doing to stay in shape? 

I have been going to the doctor every 2-3 weeks. He said he likely won't ever let me go longer than 3 weeks. With that said, I go back in 3 weeks for my 1 hr glucose test and an ultrasound to check my cervix. I'll be 23 weeks at that point. 

I saw a sticky note at the doctor's office that said 3d for singles is best between 26 and 30 weeks. For twins it was 24-30. I am thinking about doing it but $175 can go a long way somewhere else. :blush:


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford glad to hear your appointment went well <3 does your Dr require you to fast for your test? And I forgot to comment on the name! Love that you have one decided! My cousins name is Brady:thumbup: awesome name lol 

Ultrasounds: I really want to do a 3d trasound too.... but yeah that 100+ $$$ can definitely be used elsewhere:shy: lol 

Exercise: we recently got a dog so I've been taking her on a pretty long walk everyday, and usually several on the weekend. I try to do my workout routine every day but haven't been doing so great with being so busy with leaving work. The process to be done is really complicated lol 

I will be done working next month :happydance: when is everyone else leaving?


----------



## MissYogi

I have been keeping up with my yoga so that keeps me fairly fit. Now that it's nice out I want to start trying to go for a walk every day as well, although I do walk a lot at work with being a teacher. 

I'll be done work in about 6 weeks, at the end of June! Then I have to come for four days after summer vacation, but I'll just be organizing my classroom and packing up, and then I'll be officially done. Can't wait!!!


----------



## ttc126

Asha I'm so glad your appointment went well! If I haven't said, I adore the name Brady too! 
 
Still exciting your leave is so soon!

Miss Yogi! I love that you do yoga to stay in shape. Your username makes me think of yoga &#10084;&#65039; Exciting that your leave worked out so well!

Well for me I have done zero to stay in shape. I feel like death just doing what I have to do to take care of my 2&3 year olds so I think I'd die working out much. I did this awesome home program before getting pregnant again and so I kind of hate that I'm so out of shape. But I've only gained 1lb because I keep throwing up so I guess it will even out ok. (Watch my doctor be mad at me tomorrow since I haven't gained anything). Where should I be for 16 weeks?


----------



## StillPraying

TTC everyone and every pregnancy is different, so if you're eating and you aren't having any issues I don't think it'll be a big deal :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

I'm just having a lot of trouble eating. And keeping down what I do eat. Every few days I can eat a decent meal but the rest of the time I barely eat and hate the idea of food. I can't believe I don't remember if it was like this with my boys? I feel like a first time mom.


----------



## StillPraying

TTC are you throwing up often? Perhaps you should speak to your Dr about hyperemesis?


----------



## ttc126

Yes! I'm definitely going to speak to her tomorrow. I had it with my first two. It's so confusing because the first trimester I was actually ok. It came on about 13 weeks.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh no that sucks hon :hugs: hopefully your Dr can give you something to help <3


----------



## Meditteranean

TTC sorry to hear you're still nauseous. 
Good for all of you for exercising regularly. I have been slacking on going to the gym. I don't have much time working shift work and my husband and I are opposites only having a few days off a month together so I'm parenting solo on most days I'm off. 
My 3D scan was great! Amazing to see such detail. The baby would only give us a profile shot so I can go back and get aniother scan. I'll wait a few weeks for more development. I'm half way through this pregnancy!!!!


----------



## Ashaford

I am glad to hear so many of you are staying active. I always get lazy during tax season but usually I bounce right back. Unfortunately this year I just continued to be lazy until this week. I decided to get back to it! I started walking at lunch but it's already 90+ here so it can be too hot at times. I walk my dogs every other day once the sun goes down. I just signed up for MMF Pregnancy Coach's free 14-day program. I figured I can just do those routines over and over again. They are fun and not too long. 

Miss Yogi - are you practicing yoga at home or do you have prenatal yoga classes where you live? We don't have any options here so I've been trying to find good videos to watch at home.


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford woo 90+ lol I don't like the heat. I'm dreading walking dd1 to school in August :haha: have you tried YouTube for prenatal yoga? 

Med glad your 3D went Well! And yay for halfway! Love that milestone ::happydance:

Ttc did you have your appointment yet?


----------



## MissYogi

Walking is definitely a great thing to do to stay active. 

I do yoga both at home and at a studio, but I am actually a trained yoga teacher so my practice is fairly strong already so I just continue to go to my normal classes and I modify if needed. Because I already practiced a lot before I feel totally comfortable just continuing. You would probably do fine going to a slower paced class, as long as you told the instructor about your pregnancy.


----------



## ttc126

Asha! That heat sounds miserable! Only been up to 80 here and I'm already dying. 

I did have my appointment. My ob thinks I'm just so sick from being so anemic. I'm having low blood pressure too which can make you more nauseous. So I'm just to take it really easy and rest a lot. I feel so dumb but it's literally just too much for me to do normal daily things I used to do no problem. Like grocery shopping then coming home and meal prepping. Like I could do one a day but not both.


----------



## StillPraying

MissYogi your name now totally makes sense to me :haha: that's so neat thay you're an instructor! Yoga classes are usually super great with pregnant women. I've been to quite a few and I just let the instructor know and she just tells me alternate positions for certain poses and what not. So that's awesome you already have that background!

TTC I've had low bp before, upping salt intake really helps :thumbup: are you on iron for the anemia? It's so hard to slow down when you already have little ones to chase around!


----------



## ttc126

Thanks still &#10084;&#65039; I don't know if I've mentioned in this group but I have a blood disorder called thalassemia that makes me anemic in pregnancy even though my iron levels are fine. If I take extra iron, it could build to toxic levels. My red cells don't carry iron appropriately so I get very anemic then I get blood transfusions. Obviously that's not great during pregnancy so we try to wait as long as possible before I get one. Definitely going to up my salt intake though!


----------



## Ashaford

Yes - the heat is already awful here. Luckily it rained this weekend and cooled it off a little. I am not going to be ready for the upper 90s and low 100s this summer. I will be sure to keep a bottle of water with me where ever I go! 

Thanks, MissYogi! I will look into a studio around town. I love yoga although we have limited options in Alabama. I always go to a studio when I visit my sister in NYC and it makes me so jealous that they have such wonderful instructors and studios. 

TTC- one of my friends is a nurse. I was telling him that my last blood draw showed me borderline anemic. I've since increased leafy greens and all that stuff. He said to increase my vitamin C intake. Vitamin C helps your take in more of the iron you ingest. I'm sorry you have to deal with that. It really makes you feel helpless without energy. :( I hope you can rest.


----------



## ttc126

Thanks Asha! I'll be feeling much better once i get a transfusion. It doesn't matter how much iron I absorb, my red cells can't use it properly. 

I'm sooooo not looking forward to the summer heat!!!!!! &#128560; 

When's your next appointment?


----------



## ttc126

How is everyone else?


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

ttc126 said:


> How is everyone else?

Currently feeling quite sore. I've been having hip pain from sleeping on my side at night and I don't really know what to do about it.
Aside from that, feeling heavy and sore in my abdomen - I assume that's pretty normal. 
I think I felt baby do a couple of rolls yesterday morning, such an unusual feeling and the first very definite feeling that there's a baby in there moving around.

Our anatomy scan is Friday. I'm keeping the worry about that shoved down in the back of my mind for the most part. I am very excited to find out what we're having.

Also, my cat threw up yesterday... so I threw up, too.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Also, I've just started doing some hip-opening stretches and pregnancy yoga for lower back - this could be part of the cause of the light soreness of my abdomen.


----------



## MissYogi

Ebaurhaus, hip openers shouldn't make your abdomen hurt, if anything they would just make your glutes and hips sore. I'd definitely get that checked out. If it comes from sleeping on your side, I really suggest getting a snoogle pillow! I got given one and it has changed my world. I used to only sleep on my back and found it really hard to start sleeping on my side, but the snoogle helps to prop me up so that I can be partially on my back but not directly. I love it! DH loves it too, he always sleeps in it when he has naps during the day :haha: 

My ultrasound is tomorrow! I am so excited to make sure baby is healthy in there, it's always so nerve wracking before getting checked. Still not finding out the sex, so hopefully there are no slip ups!


----------



## StillPraying

MissYogi yay for ultrasound! Fx no one slips up and ruins your team yellow. Be sure to remind them, I know lots of people who had that happen :( 

Ebauerhaus sorry about the hip pain, do you sleep with a pillow between your legs? Lol at the cat and throwing up making you throw up. I can't stand when my cat throws up. Excited for you to find out the gender! Do you have any guesses? 

TTC sorry about the blood disorder, that does make it complicated. Transfusions feel so weird lol will you be able to have one soon so you can feel better? I hope the salt increase helps with BP at least :thumbup:

Ashaford is it humid where you live? My DH is from NC and oh man the humidity was too much for me lol 

It's almost summer time though :happydance: my oldest "graduates" preschool next Friday :cloud9:


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

MissYogi said:


> Ebaurhaus, hip openers shouldn't make your abdomen hurt, if anything they would just make your glutes and hips sore. I'd definitely get that checked out. If it comes from sleeping on your side, I really suggest getting a snoogle pillow! I got given one and it has changed my world. I used to only sleep on my back and found it really hard to start sleeping on my side, but the snoogle helps to prop me up so that I can be partially on my back but not directly. I love it! DH loves it too, he always sleeps in it when he has naps during the day :haha:
> 
> My ultrasound is tomorrow! I am so excited to make sure baby is healthy in there, it's always so nerve wracking before getting checked. Still not finding out the sex, so hopefully there are no slip ups!

I'm setting up a sleeping situation for my hips right now and hoping that will help, but I've been thinking I'll need to look into a pregnancy pillow of some sort soon. 
Unless the belly sensitivity gets worse over the next day or two, I'll likely wait till my next appointment to mention it to the doctor (on Monday, so not long to wait!).

Yay for an ultrasound. I'd really love to just have one at every appointment for peace of mind... but not so. Sad. 

Haha.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

StillPraying said:


> Ebauerhaus sorry about the hip pain, do you sleep with a pillow between your legs? Lol at the cat and throwing up making you throw up. I can't stand when my cat throws up. Excited for you to find out the gender! Do you have any guesses?

I've been trying to remember a pillow the last couple of nights, the pain has only just started so I've been forgetting sometimes.
The cat thing. Oh, it was so silly. I was telling her off for eating too much ham and throwing up and then I'm like "whoops."

If the hair on my chin is any indication, I'd say boy.
But somehow I'm still leaning toward girl. I think it's because I saw a cute baby dress at Old Navy. Lol.


----------



## Ashaford

Good luck at your ultrasound today, MissYogi! My sister bought me a snoogle for mother's day. It changed my world too. AND Yes, my husband was the first one to use it. :haha:

E - I hope your pain goes away soon. The sore abdomen could be from yoga too if you aren't used to some of the poses. Good luck at your appointment Monday. It's so fun seeing everyone progress.

My next appointment is not until June 13th. I'll be 23w 3d at that point. I have to do the 1hr glucose test followed by an ultrasound. I am so nervous about the glucose test. I know I won't fail it but I'm afraid my blood sugar will crash. I am hypoglycemic. My body overproduces insulin so when I eat something sweet I get this huge push of insulin and the glucose disappears quickly leaving me with very low blood sugar. Luckily my doctor knows and will keep a close eye on me during the long one hour wait. :huh:


----------



## Ashaford

Still - it is quite humid in the summer time. I think it's usually at least 70% humidity on most days. Luckily it's expected to rain all week so we have been blessed with highs in the low 80s. 

I've continued playing golf since we found out I was pregnant. My doctor was fine with it as long as I didn't have any spotting or pain. Some women play until they have the baby. The only thing keeping me from playing is the heat. I think I'll have to hang up my clubs in the next few weeks. :cry:


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford my appointment with glucose test is also 13 June :haha: Sorry the test will be harder on you from the hypoglycemia, that doesn't sound fun :( Are you allowed to eat prior to? that sucks that the heat is keeping you from playing golf! 
I'm originally from Oregon and so I don't do well with heat, and having lived in southern CA right on the Ocean the last 7 years the heat never seems THAT hot lol I did have to work out in the Mojave desert a few times though :shock: now THAT is HOT. 

MissYogi hope everything went well today :flower:

Ebaurhaus cant wait to find out which one it will be! The wives tales were literally 50/50 for me haha

Re Snoogle, I also have one, and DH has already been warned he better not steal it. He is known to be a pillow thief :haha:


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

StillPraying said:


> Ebaurhaus cant wait to find out which one it will be! The wives tales were literally 50/50 for me haha

I love the old wives tales. 

So excited, yes! My husband and I work at the same coffee shop, so Friday, before our scan, we're making custom tip jars so that our customers can vote whether they think it'll be a boy or a girl. :D


----------



## Ashaford

Such a cute idea, EBAUERHAUS! I can't wait to find out. I'm on a support group and there are about 10 of us who are currently expecting. 8 of us are having boys. :winkwink: 

I'm going team pink for you just because I feel like we need some more girls in the picture. Are you hoping for one over the other?


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Ashaford said:


> Such a cute idea, EBAUERHAUS! I can't wait to find out. I'm on a support group and there are about 10 of us who are currently expecting. 8 of us are having boys. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm going team pink for you just because I feel like we need some more girls in the picture. Are you hoping for one over the other?

Wow! So many boys.

I'm EXPECTING to have a girl, for some reason. But, not hoping either way. This is our first, I know that no matter what gender the baby is we're going to figure it out as we go, though both of us have better experience with girls (I have 3 little sisters, he has one little sister. Neither of us have brothers.).


----------



## StillPraying

E love the tip jar idea! That is the cutest. So far on this thread we have 2 :blue: 1:pink: and 2 :yellow: Do you have any scan pics to share for us to make a guess? Also, I don't have your due date on the first page, would you like to be added?

Anyone else dealing with heartburn :wacko:


----------



## MissYogi

E that is such a cute idea! And that's so cute that you both work at the same coffee shop! 

My scan yesterday was all good, baby is still healthy and wiggling around. She had us turn away when she went anywhere near the lower half so we are still in the dark. For some reason I felt like she was speaking in a way that implied boy, but there really wasn't anything specific to say that, and dh said I'm just reading too much into it. Also, baby had their face wedged right down by my cervix and made it really hard to get a profile pic. I had to get up and walk around, jumping Jacks, downward dog, went to the bathroom, but nothing would change baby's position. I have a stubborn one on my hands! Because she was trying to get the photo from the right angle she kept sort of stabbing the wand into my side really hard and now I have very sore stomach muscles. Ouch!


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

StillPraying said:


> E love the tip jar idea! That is the cutest. So far on this thread we have 2 :blue: 1:pink: and 2 :yellow: Do you have any scan pics to share for us to make a guess? Also, I don't have your due date on the first page, would you like to be added?
> 
> Anyone else dealing with heartburn :wacko:

My due date is November 4!

This is my 10 week scan. No nub, to be sure. I'd love for you to guess if you'd like!
 



Attached Files:







20170410_110915_crop_924x597-600x387.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm dealing with heartburn !!! So early compared to my others!!

So glad to hear of a good scan and that you are still team yellow!! I hope we have a good tech who does that!!


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

The tip jars were fun! We had pretty even votes with boy winning by a few cents. We shall see, tonight! Exciting and terrifying at the same time.

We had one person who voted for twins, even though the doctor told us at our 10 week scan that there is only one tiny person. :)
 



Attached Files:







Snapchat-190829107-337x600.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pinkpassion

How fun E!! So what time is your ultrasound?


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

It's at 6pm! Which is still about 5 hours away for me. :/


----------



## pinkpassion

O darn.. I'll be stalking ever so impatiently :haha:


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

:D :) Okay!


----------



## StillPraying

E did you find out?! I'm voting :pink: love the tip jars they turned out so cute! Also Nov 4th is my lil brothers birthday!

Pink sorry you are in club heartburn with me :( ugh lol

MissYogi glad your scan went well! Was that your anatomy scan or a growth scan? its so funny how stubborn they can be, and all the tricks in the world won't get them to budge!


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

The result was a 95% chance it's a boy. Baby was folded over on himself with his feet and head in pretty much the same location, so measurements were sometimes difficult. 

Right at the end a pretty prominent penis showed up - we'll be going for another scan because they couldn't get a great view of the spine, but everything looked good. :)


----------



## StillPraying

Congrats on team :blue: glad everything looked good on your scan. When will you be going back to get the additional scan? Hopefully he'll cooperate more so they can get all of the measurements! <3


----------



## Ashaford

Congratulations E! So excited for you. I guess the boys are going to keep on coming. 

Anyone else have appointments soon? My next is June 13th. It seems like years from now. :shrug:


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations on a little boy E!!!!!! 

Asha June 13 is around the corner now &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

I have my anatomy scan Weds!!!!! &#128561; I'm really really nervous. I just hope everything looks ok. We'll be finding out gender but not revealing until I get baby's room ready. I am guessing it's a girl but I truly don't know and I'm already good at being a boy mom :flower: This is the first pregnancy I can honestly say I have zero preference and I just am mostly paranoid about whether it's healthy &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pinkpassion

I have an appointment June 19th and anatomy scan June 22nd!! Seems so far away yet this month is flying by already!!!

I'm excited for all the good news and gender reveals!! We are still team yellow!!


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

StillPraying said:


> Congrats on team :blue: glad everything looked good on your scan. When will you be going back to get the additional scan? Hopefully he'll cooperate more so they can get all of the measurements! <3

Thanks! And, we'll be getting the follow-up scan right at the beginning of July, most likely, so he'll have a little bit of time to grow and get easier to see - but I do hope he doesn't stay folded up over himself. That's just silly. 
I don't think we were given a full body picture, or I'd totally upload it and show you guys. :)



Ashaford said:


> Congratulations E! So excited for you. I guess the boys are going to keep on coming.
> 
> Anyone else have appointments soon? My next is June 13th. It seems like years from now. :shrug:

I had an appointment today! My next one is July 10th which feels like a crazy long time. I'll be 23 weeks and some days by then. 
The appointment AFTER that (in August) will be the nasty glucose test. :/


----------



## StillPraying

E hope he cooperates for the next scan :thumbup: any names in mind yet?

TTC good luck with your scan Weds! Excited to find out what you're having! So far boys seem to be leading on this thread! Lol 

Ash my next appointment is also June 13th :haha:


----------



## Ashaford

Good luck tomorrow TTC! So excited for you to get some piece of mind at your anatomy scan. I was super nervous for that one too for some reason. I am going to guess boy only because they are so prevalent right now. I told my SIL that she was having a girl because someone has to. They found out yesterday they are having a boy. Haha!


----------



## pinkpassion

O gosh... that probably means I'm having a girl :haha:


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm finally getting my u/s on friday! I hope baby will be healthy! My husband insists it's a boy lol I have no clue. I was so sick in first tri that I threw up 2 out of 3 meals and lost weight. I crave salty and sugary food, but not chocolate like my last pregnancy. I'm not as big with this baby as I was with my son. Any gender guesses? &#128541;


----------



## StillPraying

Dana good luck Friday! All of my pregnancies were completely different from each other lol so I'm never sure about symptoms.

TTC good luck tomorrow, fx everything looks perfect and healthy :flower:

The round ligament pain is real for me. Ugh. Anyone else?


----------



## MissYogi

Good luck Dana! I'll guess boy for you! 

Still, I also get round ligament pain on and off, often it is actually sort of a throbbing sharp pain that makes me nervous but I know it's just my ligaments stretching and blood flow to the uterus. 

I've had the worst day at work today, I teach some very mean kids that have really challenged me a lot and I'm just feeling so so excited to be done with it.


----------



## StillPraying

MissYogi that's how my round ligament pain is too. So aggravating! I'm sorry to hear you had such a terrible day :hugs: I hope the next few weeks fly right by for you!

TTC thinking of you and your scan today:flower:

I am on leave now :happydance: still have some paperwork processing to do over the next few weeks but I get to do it while on leave so it's easier :)


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

StillPraying said:


> E hope he cooperates for the next scan :thumbup: any names in mind yet?

We are thinking of naming him Rain and giving him daddy's middle name, Matthias, but we're actually also considering a second middle name because why not? :D

Exciting news, though. I found out a Christian maternity company in town is giving out free ultrasounds so that they can train some new techs - so I jumped on that bandwagon and will have a scan in a few weeks on the 27th of June!

Then the re-do anatomy scan is the 10th of July. Absolutely not gonna complain about getting to see baby twice within a couple of weeks.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Oh, wait. The free scan is June 27th and then the anatomy is July 3rd, lol. So, more like within a week. I hope the little guy isn't too bothered by the prodding.


----------



## Ashaford

Good luck tomorrow, Dana! So excited for you to finally see your little one. :) 

E - I love the name Rain. That is very unique. That is awesome you are getting a free ultrasound. 

AFM - I'm not-so-patiently waiting for my June 13th appointment. Luckily this guy is active and all his moving makes me feel more confident that he is doing okay in there. My feet have started to swell a bit at the end of the day. I've been checking my blood pressure and it's actually on the low side so I think the swelling is just normal. I read where maternity massage can help. So I found a massage school that offers 1 hr maternity massages for $30 as opposed to the $75/hr at the local spa.


----------



## ttc126

Still!!!! Congratulations on leave starting! Hope you can finish the paperwork and relax now &#10084;&#65039;

E that's exciting you'll see him again twice!!!!

Asha that's a great deal on massage! I hope you enjoy! I do think the swelling sounds normal. Maybe put your feet up at the end of the day too and it can help. 

So my scan went super well!!!!!! Babys looking great and in the 87th percentile!!!!! Haha! My placenta is low lying on the edge of the cervix, so pelvic rest until it moves up and I need to watch for bleeding. I'll see the perinatologist again in a month and my OB in between. 
And we found out our team!!!! I didn't have a real preference but I had really really wanted another boy! (My dream family would be 5 boys lol!) I was nervous its been such a different pregnancy so I was thinking girl. Well... it's a boy!!!!! I'm just over the moon! His name is Ford Thomas &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pinkpassion

Love the name choices ladies!!! O my goodness so many boys joining this group I can't believe how unbalanced the boy/girl ratio seems to be right now, even in my every day life I know 7 pregnant ladies and all of them are having boys!! Crazy!! It's making me dh crazy because he's walking around saying "all these boys and we will have a girl!" :haha: (I hope that doesn't sound negative, he will be pleased either way but I think if this baby comes out a boy my dh won't know how to handle his excitement or emotions lol) he's wanted a boy his whole life!! I don't mind either way and part of me feels selfish for staying team yellow, but the other part of me knows if we wait until baby comes out it won't matter to us one way or the other!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Thanks girls &#128522; I'm so nervous, I woke up twice in a panic attack. I just want the baby to be healthy! I just started feeling him/her move last week. Sometimes he/she can go hours without moving, some days real quiet and others hyper lol Should I be worried?


----------



## StillPraying

Dana I think the movement and days of less movement are normal. 

TTC congrats on team blue! Man we do have a lot of boys! Lol 

Ashaford is it still hot where you are? The heat makes my feet/hands swell, so that could be contributing to it. I hope you can get a massage soon, I love prenatal massages!

E yay for free scan :happydance: I love family names included in the naming of babies <3

My DD1 has preschool graduation tomorrow :cloud9: she's so very excited lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Dana I just started feeling baby move this last week and still have days or times when I feel nothing at all, my Dr said movements tend to get consistent after 23 weeks? And sometimes later!! I'm trying to stay relaxed too , luckily I have my Doppler!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Luckily I have a Doppler too lol helps to keep me sane! &#128514; My ultrasound is in 2 hours, I'm so nervous. I just want to hide under the bed. &#128551;


----------



## Dana_Scully

It's a boy! &#10084;


----------



## ttc126

Ahhhhh Dana congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Dana congrats :happydance: 

this thread is almost all team :blue: lol Mediterranean I think you're the only :pink: that we know of for sure. We will see with our 2 :yellow:


----------



## MissYogi

Congrats Dana! 

I am still feeling confident that mine is a girl so maybe I'll even things out a bit!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Thanks! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## ttc126

I can't believe all the boys!!!!! So exciting!
Can't wait to see how the team yellows turn out to be! MissYogi I hope your intuition is right and can even things out!

Also, shoutout to Pink! Dang woman I think every nub guess you've had has been right!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats dana!!!

:haha: ttc, well I've had my fair share of wrongs and some very huge shockers in gender predictions , I just hope I'm right on mine and I've got a boy also :rofl:


----------



## MissYogi

I'm officially halfway today! Now I'm just panicking about how much there is to do before baby arrives. It's just too much adulting for me!


----------



## ttc126

Haha miss yogi! I feel you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay for half way!!!!! :wohoo: I'll join you in a week!!! I hope this second half goes faster than the first half :haha: I'm ready to be on labor watch!!


----------



## StillPraying

Pink I'm with you, bring on the fall lol 

MissYogi yay for halfway!! 

Is anyone here doing a nursery? We don't do them but I love seeing other people's lol we tried it with our first but we wound up cosleeping and the room turned into storage lol so didnt even bother with dd2 or this one.


----------



## pinkpassion

We aren't doing a nursery because dd2 is still in that room, and we are team yellow so can't decorate anyway!!! If it's a girl we will just use the same stuff in the nursery that's in there. If it's a boy I've added quite a few things to my Amazon registry to put in. But baby cosleeper for the first couple months minimum anyway , dd1 was 9 months, dd2 was 3 (she was a terrible cosleeper).. so we will see. I'm trying to figure out when to move dd2 into dd1s room. They both sleep so well separate from each other, I don't want to mess anything up lol!


----------



## MissYogi

I am doing a nursery, although we will have a bassinet in our room for the first few months. We are doing a mountains/adventure theme. DH and I actually had a bit of a fight last night because there is so much to do and I'm getting to that point where I need to see some progress to feel sane but he's just too laid back about it and hasn't helped. He also keeps just piling extra things in there when he doesn't know what to do with them and I then have to go and put them away so I feel like it's always one step forward, two steps back. Normally we don't fight much at all but I think the realization of being halfway hot hard yesterday and a bit of hormones and a bit of nesting instinct and I just lost it. Oops.


----------



## StillPraying

MissYogi I've seen the cutest stuff for that theme! Love it. Sorry you got into it with dh, dang hormones really do a number on us don't they? :hugs: Hopefully once you're done working you can focus on it more and not feel so stressed about it:thumbup:

Pink I had the opposite problem, my girls have slept together since Katie stopped cosleeping (9 months) so when dh wanted them to have their own rooms they slept terribly lol we will be putting Dd2 in a toddler bed soon and I want them to share again. Lol


----------



## Ashaford

Congratulations on team blue, Dana! I can't believe all these boys. :)

We are doing a nursery too. Our theme is woodland creatures. Lots of bears, deer, foxes and rabbits. It kind of started with my trying to get my husband to get rid of the deer head in our deep freezer. :) I encouraged him to use the rack as curtain holders or a wall decoration. Luckily my plan worked. Hooray for more freezer space before the baby gets here!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashaford HOW CUTE!!! Love that idea!! I love the adventure and woodlands theme and have added some things to my Amazon list for if it's a boy, it's mostly moose themed, but the walls in the nursery are a two toned dark brown/grey color (hard to explain) but If baby is a boy I'll be putting some birch tree vinyl up for behind the crib and we will decorate with moose and stuff
. I'll post some pics of what I'm thinking :) ... but again all this will be done post baby :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Here are some examples of what we will do if it's a boy :)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170612-141408.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 0









Screenshot_20170612-141356.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 0









Screenshot_20170612-141337.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 0









Screenshot_20170612-141305.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 0









Screenshot_20170612-141323.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Dana_Scully

We've got some hard work ahead of us lol We are moving my son in the big spare room that he will be sharing with his baby brother. He wants green walls, but I'd like to do 2 blue walls. Like nice pale blue and green. I'm gonna have to sort out his toys, to remove the ones with small parts. We need to buy another toy storage thingee with baskets, a crib mattress, crib bedding and a car seat. Thankfully we've got the rest covered! I'm looking forward to decorating their new room! Husband is stuck with the painting job! &#128541; 

Did you guys find your babies names yet? We are completely stuck. We need a name that can be easily pronounced in English and French. We love the name Elijah, but it's hard to pronounce in French.


----------



## ttc126

Asha and pink we are going with a woodland theme too!!!! Mine is because I'm lazy! My two year old has had that theme so I will be moving him out and moving baby in :rofl: I'll buy a few things but we don't need much! 

Dana I'm going to be moving my older two in together! It's tricky to figure out the toys etc! Good luck finding a name! I'm unfamiliar with French but Elijah is so so cute &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pinkpassion

For girl we have chosen Madison Claire and for boy we were between Benjamin Parks and Elijah Parls and dh has won on the name Elijah and we will call him Eli ... I keep trying to get him to change his mind to Brody my other top choice but no go, he's set and I do like it so I'm fine with it!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Dana, I see under your name that your sons name is Zachary... I think that goes lovely with Elijah! My nephew is Zachary and his brother (my other nephew:haha:) is Landon!


----------



## StillPraying

No name here. :nope: love Elijah though, that's my nephews middle name!

The outdoor themes seem to be pretty popular right now! Love it, so many cute things to do with those<3

My neighbors next door are being so loud right now....who eats dinner at 1000pm:shock: explains why I never see them during the day lol


----------



## Dana_Scully

I think we are gonna go with Elijah. &#128515; My French family will just have to learn how to pronounce it! &#128541;


----------



## Meditteranean

Congrats on all the new gender discoveries! Boys!!! 
Glad everyone seems to be doing well. I'm on my last week of shift work and going steady days. Arrgghhh. I hate 5 work days each week! 
I feel so behind hearing that quite a few of you have names already decided on! Hubby still hasn't looked at any and keeps thinking of no-ways off the top of his head. I may end up naming this baby myself! Lol.


----------



## MissYogi

I love Elijah! Unfortunately I can't use it because my parents dog is named Eli. 

We have decided on our names but we are keeping them secret until baby comes. I love them though!


----------



## StillPraying

Mediterranean were in the same no name boat :haha: but dd1 wasn't named until she was born so maybe that will be the case again lol

Dana is Elijah hard to pronounce in French? What about Elias?

I have my appointment today, I think ashaford does as well?


----------



## Ashaford

Pink - I LOVE the moose theme. So cute! 

Dana - I love the name Elijah. Such a strong name. 

The only reason we have a name is because he will be a Jr. If we were having a girl, I'd be lost with names. Richard "Brady" Jr. for our little one. My husband's grandfather went by Brady too so it's perfect. 

Good luck at your appointment today, Still! I have my 1hr glucose test. :brat: But at least I'll have an ultrasound right after. Maybe with all that sugar we'll get to see some fun movements.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

StillPraying said:


> My neighbors next door are being so loud right now....who eats dinner at 1000pm:shock: explains why I never see them during the day lol

Oh my goodness, this sounds like my husband's family. Every time, it's like I'm starving at 6pm and dinner isn't being set out until more like 9 or 10. The worst.

Speaking of loud neighbors, though. Our loud neighbors just moved out, which I'm SOOOO happy about. They'd have parties not only on the weekends, but on some of the weekdays, too! 
It's been a stupid couple of months. My goodness.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Meditteranean said:


> Congrats on all the new gender discoveries! Boys!!!
> 
> I feel so behind hearing that quite a few of you have names already decided on! Hubby still hasn't looked at any and keeps thinking of no-ways off the top of his head. I may end up naming this baby myself! Lol.

My husband and I started looking at baby names on our honeymoon last year! Lol, and we weren't even pregnant!


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Rain is our little one's name.


----------



## Dana_Scully

We decided Elijah. I told my parents they have 19 weeks to practice pronouncing it! &#128514; 

Argh the glucose test. Good luck! I'm getting mine sometime in July. Last time I felt so sick, but thankfully didn't have gd.

Rain is a lovely name. &#10084;


----------



## Ashaford

My appointment went great yesterday. 23w3d and measuring right on track. Our sweet ultrasound tech toggled over to 4D just for fun. It was so neat to just watch him move around for a while. He weighs about 1lb 4oz already and loves to kick... all... day. 

I also passed my 1hr glucose test!! :happydance:

Still - how'd yours go?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1496.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1499.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford such a sweet picture :cloud9: glad to hear you passed the glucose test!

Dana yay for deciding on a name! Is it hard to pronounce in French or is it just harder with an accent?

Ebauerhaus lucky your loud neighbors moved out! I wish mine would. They aren't loud until the evening, its so annoying lol yay for deciding on a name! Will he have a middle as Well? 

Appointment was fine, kind of pointless really. My glucose 
test is ordered, I just have to go take it :sick:


----------



## Ashaford

Good luck, Still! The glucose drink (orange) wasn't bad although it was like syrup to me because I don't drink anything but water normally. It wasn't a terrible process but I got nauseous towards the end.


----------



## StillPraying

How is everyone? Did anyone do anything special for Fathers day?


----------



## MissYogi

Serious question: Do you all pee a little when you sneeze, or should I be seeking help about my pelvic floor?


----------



## ttc126

Lol Miss Yogi! I totally pee when I sneeze! I pee when I laugh or even if I step wrong &#128514;


----------



## StillPraying

MissYogi def a prego thing :haha: are you doing kegals? When I forget to do them i have that happen more. 

Glucose test was gross as expected, but I survived it. And rewarded myself with McDonald's lol


----------



## Dana_Scully

Okay girls, really tmi question... Are your lady bits swollen? Mine were so swollen yesterday evening, it's like my underwear was not large enough to keep them in. It made me freak out so bad! &#128551;


----------



## MissYogi

Thanks ladies, you make me feel better. I have a physiotherapist therapist friend who made me feel like I was totally broken and incompetent because of it. 

Dana I am definitely more swollen right now, especially after sex. But keep checking to make sure it doesn't get worse or itchy, when I was travelling in India I got a yeast infection and my lady bits swelled up to the size of grapes and it hurt! If it doesn't hurt or itch I think it's OK, just increased blood flow.


----------



## ttc126

I agree Dana! That's happened to me with every pregnancy. Like miss yogi said it's just increased blood flow. Uncomfortable though....

Is anyone else on pelvic rest? My placenta was partial previa at my anatomy scan so noooo sex until it moves up....


----------



## pinkpassion

Ttc do you mean previa? That's where it's over the cervix, accreta is something much worse and doesn't resolve itself! Fx'd it moves up!

I'm not on pelvic rest, my anatomy scan was good! I know it sucks but they almost always move up so try not to worry too much!!


----------



## pinkpassion

My lady parts always swell in pregnancy especially towards the end, it's quite unsightly and freaky!


----------



## ttc126

Lol pink I fixed it. I should know better too because I did have acreta with my oldest and hemorhaged and needed surgery to remove the piece that was stuck too deeply. Baby brain.


----------



## pinkpassion

Lol, how scary! Glad that's not what it is this time , that's definitely scary for sure!!!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Thanks for the replies! Some days are worse then others. They're not itchy, just huge and scary looking! &#128514; Today my belly hurts, feels like I'm gonna start my period. I hate that feeling, it makes me panic. 
Growth spurt maybe? &#128533; Man I can't wait until I hit 24 weeks and baby is viable!


----------



## pinkpassion

I agree Dana, I'm counting down the days until V-day.. I keep getting off and on af type cramps too!! And weird stitches in my cervix. I don't like it!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Baby is doing his nut in there today! I'm getting kicked and punched everywhere at the same time lol I feel like a truck rolled over my lower back. Just when I thought I couldn't get more uncomfy... &#128514;


----------



## Ashaford

Good morning, ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. We've been doing a lot of home improvements we've been putting off. We figured we needed to get the house in order before we start on the nursery. I hit 25 weeks this weekend and realized I'm closing in on double digit days left until my due date. Only 103... :wacko: I think hubs and I are finally in preparation mode. I'm ready to get this little guys nursery all set. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I played golf yesterday since it was so cool here (82F instead of 92F). I beat my husband! I guess I still have it even at 6 months pregnant. :happydance:


----------



## StillPraying

I can't believe we're all halfway plus :shock: so exciting!

Ttc sorry to hear about pelvic rest, that's no fun. Fx it moves soon and you don't have to worry about it. 

Ashaford yay for beating hubby at golf lol good luck with the nursery!


----------



## sunshine2014

I've been MIA but glad to see all the great updates on here! So many boys!!!!

Boy for me as well. 

Is anyone struggling with weight gain? Last time I gained 30 pounds, and this time I'm on a similar track, but I still find it super hard to see the numbers on the scale. I'm 23 weeks and I've gained 17ish lbs.


----------



## pinkpassion

I am trying to be really mindful of my weight gain, with my dd1 I gained almost 70 lbs but I was pre-e and gained almost 27 lbs of fluid in my last 6 weeks. With dd2 I did things WAY differently and only gained 28 lbs and no fluid retention like dd1. This time I'm 21.5 weeks and have gained 11 lbs. I hate seeing the numbers jump on the scale but I know it's necessary! I'm just worried of gaining like I did with dd1. When I'm breastfeeding the weight seems to just melt right off but it's still frustrating! I'm small to begin with (4'10" and 93-95 prepregnancy weight) so I don't hide even 5 extra pounds very Well!!


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

StillPraying said:


> Ebauerhaus lucky your loud neighbors moved out! I wish mine would. They aren't loud until the evening, its so annoying lol yay for deciding on a name! Will he have a middle as Well?

It's been a bit since I've been on, so I don't know if I answered this yet, but his name - he'll have two middles - is Rain Matthias Danielsen. I love it a lot. Matthias is my husband's middle name and Danielsen is a surname on that side of the family, as well.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

sunshine2014 said:


> Is anyone struggling with weight gain? Last time I gained 30 pounds, and this time I'm on a similar track, but I still find it super hard to see the numbers on the scale. I'm 23 weeks and I've gained 17ish lbs.

I started with a BMI of 29 and have not gained a thing as of yet at 21 weeks 3 days. I know I still have plenty of time to put on an extra 50, but the hope is I'll stick to only about 20lbs gained. Since I was already overweight, though, not a lot _needs_ to be gained.


----------



## Ashaford

sunshine2014 said:


> I've been MIA but glad to see all the great updates on here! So many boys!!!!
> 
> Boy for me as well.
> 
> Is anyone struggling with weight gain? Last time I gained 30 pounds, and this time I'm on a similar track, but I still find it super hard to see the numbers on the scale. I'm 23 weeks and I've gained 17ish lbs.

I'm trying not to worry about it but it's always in the back of my mind. I started out at a healthy 135lbs at 5'6". I was asked to not workout until after my 16w appointment because they wanted to make sure my cervix stayed closed (I went into labor at 16w last year unexpectedly). Now at 25 weeks I'm closing in on 160lbs. :cry: I gained almost 15 lbs my first trimester though because the only thing I could keep down were carbs. I just started back on a 14 day Fit Pregnancy Workout by Michelle Marie to try to slow the weight gain. I just wish it wasn't so hot already. I'd love to walk at lunch and after dinner. I'm sure that would help too.


----------



## sunshine2014

I hear you! It seems to stress a lot of people out, I wish it were easier. 

I'm 5'2 and was 111 pre pregnancy, so also show weight very easily. I've gained 17-18 as of now, with 10 in the first trimester. It wasn't even that I ate carbs, or badly...it just seems to pile on at the beginning. Then I read these guides that say 1-5 is average in first and I feel awful. I averaged 10 lbs a trimester last time so we will see. But I just struggle every time it goes up a lb. it's like the shock of seeing a new number really overwhelms me....

Poor Dh wants to throw out the scale lol


----------



## MissYogi

Ya I get stressed about weight gain too although I've kept it pretty steady. I started at 135 and I'm 5' 8" so I was definitely healthy, and then I had not gained a lot by 19 weeks, only about 5 pounds, but now all of a sudden it's gone up like crazy and this morning I was 146. I know it's still in the normal range but if I keep increasing this much each week I'm worried I'll gain too much.


----------



## Ashaford

Miss Yogi - your weight gain sounds like textbook to me. You are doing great!


----------



## sunshine2014

Miss Yogi - sounds like you're doing just fine!


----------



## MissYogi

Thank for the reassurance ladies! I guess I just got concerned that it'll keep going up so quickly and I'd end up gaining way too much weight by the end. I'm just going to have to remind myself that I'm meant to gain weight and my body will do what it needs to do.


----------



## Meditteranean

Hey ladies, 

I haven't been around for a bit but read all of your posts. 

So far at 25 weeks I've gained 16 lbs. I gained 28 in total with my son so I'm hoping to stay in that range this time as well. I will have to check how much I gained at this point with him. I'm carrying different with this little princess. Lower than with my son and I'm a month bigger but measuring right on with how many weeks I am? I don't know how that is but hoping I'm not looking 10 months when I am full term with this one


----------



## Meditteranean

I'm at the lab right now doing my glucose testing. The drink wasn't bad at all but this hour wait is painful! I can't leave to shop next door cause walking burns sugar and there's no wifi!


----------



## Ashaford

I'm really struggling with weight this week. I think it's just the scale. If they would keep that number to themselves, that would be awesome. I started at 138 and I'm already 163 at 27 weeks. At this rate I'm going to be a whale. I went for a long walk last night after the sun went down. I guess all I can do is try. I just don't feel like my diet has changed that much since pre-pregnancy. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Trying not to stress about it but it's really getting to me after my appt yesterday. :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Ash, some times we just gain, your body knows what it's doing.. I know it's disheartening, I gained 70 lbs with dd1, it all came off quickly with nursing but it was awful!! Most of my gain with her was from inactivity (scared of losing another baby) and poor diet.. but my Dr wasn't concerned and said a lot of smaller women tend to gain more. 

Med how did the test go? I agree the waiting is the worst!! Especially with no wifi!


----------



## Meditteranean

Ash, I would just try to stay a little active. It's good for you and baby but try not to stress about weight. It's hard I know but if you aren't eating junk food like it's going out of style, the weight gain is par for the course. 

Pink, the test was ok. The needle hurt this time but I had a different tech I've never had before. Some are better than others. I'll get my results in a couple weeks at my next appt


----------



## MissYogi

I've officially hit viability! I've been eating horribly for the last week though and I am out of town for a while so I can't weigh myself but I think it'll be bad this week. I need to get back on track!


----------



## Ashaford

Yay for viability, Miss Yogi! That is such a good feeling. Being out of town is so hard to eat healthy. I hope you can get back to a routine when you return. I was out of town last week and when I got home went straight to the farmers market and stocked up on veggies. My body was craving them. haha!


----------



## sunshine2014

I hear you! It's so hard to stay positive and remember that this gain is out of our hands. I struggle every time my scale hits a new number. I'm at +19 as of now, but I haven't eaten anything different than I normally do. So I know that what I'm gaining is needed, and water weight. That doesn't make it easier. PLUS, I would LOVEEE to be able to indulge but I just can't let myself.... so that makes it frustrating.


----------



## StillPraying

Helotes ladies, sorry I've been missing, I've been visiting family <3

Sorry to hear everyone is dealing with "ugh the weight!" Woes. It really can be depressing. I gained about 40 with dd1 and I don't even know how much with dd2. I've hit 3rd tri now and gained around 30 so far. We just gotta remember it isn't forever and it will be 100% worth it :thumbup: 

Hope you all are doing well, look how far we've come! :kiss:


----------



## Dana_Scully

I started this pregnancy at 142lbs. Went down to 136lbs thanks to hg. Now at 25 weeks I weigh 157lbs. I feel gross, all the weight has gone to my butt and my thighs! &#128551;


----------



## MissYogi

I'm honestly not so much worried about my own weight and losing it afterwards, I just always get anxious when I hear stories of how excessive weight gain, or not enough weight gain can affect the baby for years afterwards. I probably should stay away from google...


----------



## sunshine2014

Last time I gained 30 lbs and left the hospital 17lbs lighter (baby was 9 lbs). I didn't care much and wasn't able to work out for 6 weeks because of my c section. But I found that it took me FOREVER to get it off. I'm petite (5'2 and normally 110) and was very active 6 days/week until 9 months - but I just couldn't shed the weight. It took me a good 7 months to get down to 110. I think that's why I'm so nervous about it this time.

This time I'm not AS active due to having a toddler to keep me busy, but I eat the same as I did before pregnancy - only indulging in something sweet or bad like once a week. Other than that it's all clean eating over here, so the weight I'm gaining is necessary. That being said, I'm still finding it SUPER HARD to see the numbers go up on the scale. I talked to my Dr and he just said to not weigh myself every day :dohh: haha That doesn't help someone who has anxiety about gaining too much. I'm worried if I don't look at the scale, it will BALLOON out of control....


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

sunshine2014 said:


> I'm worried if I don't look at the scale, it will BALLOON out of control....

That's my exact feeling! Not looking at the scale is just as much of a nightmare as looking at it, my goodness.
I just have to convince myself that I'm eating well and what I am gaining is what I'm supposed to gain BECAUSE I'm pregnant. Because the thought that comes to mind sometimes is definitely more of a "what did I do wrong that I'm gaining this much weight??"


----------



## ttc126

I really think it's just out of our hands. I try and try to eat. I've gained 8-9lbs and my OB encourages me to do better. It scares me that it may be hurting my baby :cry: I was 134 and now I'm 142. I know I'd gained better by now in my other pregnancies... 

What's coming up for everyone? I have my glucose test next week.


----------



## pinkpassion

I have my glucose test in 3 weeks, was supposed to be sooner but we will be out of town! I'm currently considering switching ob's/practices. Waiting to hear if the new one will accept me as a vba2c. In 4 weeks it will be my last 4 week appointment and then I start every 2 weeks, crazy how fast it is all going now!


----------



## Ashaford

I go back for my last 3 weeks appt on the 26th. Then I'm every two weeks as well. I am currently debating on scheduling a 4d ultrasound. It's $175 out of pocket but I feel like it's been ages since I've seen our little man and I don't know if we'll see him again before he is born. Part of me wants to do it but part of me wants it to be a surprise too. I don't have much longer though - I hit my third trimester on Saturday!! :happydance: 

Last week was a tough one. My coworker told us Wednesday that his wife was miscarrying and he'd be taking the rest of the week off. Now this morning I had to see him with my large belly protruding. I just wish I could take their pain away. I remember how hard it was to see pregnant women after we lost Baby T last year. :sad2:


----------



## sunshine2014

We scheduled my c section - October 25! So just under 15 weeks. I hope it goes fast! 

Glucose is in 2 weeks, and I'm not sure about appts after that. My OB is pretty laid back, which I like :). He didn't start biweekly checks until later last time, which is fine with me. My LO doesn't love sitting around his office waiting lol.


----------



## ttc126

Wow sunshine how exciting! I need to decide if I want a repeat c section or vbac. My oldest was vaginal and my second was scheduled c section due to being breech. I honestly had a way better c section experience than vaginal birth. But the recovery!!!!! Such a tough choice. 

Ashaford, I'm so sorry about your coworker. Congratulations on hitting 3rd tri!!!!


----------



## sunshine2014

It's such a bad recovery, I'll admit. I am nervous about it again - but I have some anxiety issues and so we planned to do the c section for my first pregnancy and that's the plan again this time! 

I've heard of a few people who have needed stat c sections and that whole situation sounds so terrifying to me, that I'd just rather know from the get go. But, it's such a personal choice. When do you need to decide?


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes the recovery is awful, the main reason I've decided to try for vba2c!!


----------



## StillPraying

Ashaford so sorry to hear about your coworker :cry: Mc are so very hard, and it does feel strange to be obviously pregnant when you know someone is dealing with a loss :(


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

My glucose test is 3 weeks from today.
My dad has diabetes, but I'm hoping to come away without any difficulties anyway. I really don't want to have to do the 3 hours.

My friend lost a baby last week (at 9 weeks), too, Ashaford, and I am just so torn about it because I know that I'm going to start looking very pregnant, soon, and she's not going to get to. I wish it didn't have to happen like that. :(


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hi girls. I'm passing my diabetes test tomorrow, yuck! I already feel like I'm ready to give birth. I'm so huge and uncomfy. I have pain and numbness in my butt and thighs which stop me from sleeping properly. My lower back feels like it's gonna break in two. I need to pee all the time. Fun fun fun lol
Seriously, it all happens earlier the second time around! &#128551;&#128517;


----------



## sunshine2014

I was wondering about that Dana....I feel awful already. For me it's just a constant full, bloated feeling but it's all day. I'm miserable lol also sleep deprived.


----------



## Dana_Scully

I survived the test! lol

Now it's past midnight, I've been in bed since 9:30, exhausted, but I can't sleep. Stupid restless legs syndrome. &#128557;


----------



## ttc126

Passed my glucose test but my hemoglobin is extremely low. Probably getting a blood transfusion this week....


----------



## StillPraying

Ttc sorry about needing a transfusion, I hope it helps! 

Ebaurhaus I'm so sorry about your friend :cry: I hope she finds some peace and gets her rainbow baby soon :hugs:

We are all in that uncomfortable stage lol and it's only going to get worse :rofl: I'm at 30 weeks and can't breathe lol my blood platelets are low so I'll be having another blood draw to see if they're still dropping. But my next appointment isn't until the 9th. Does everyone plan to get their whooping cough vaccine?


----------



## ttc126

Ah still that's a bit unnerving about your platelets! Hopefully they stabilize. 

I'd love to get the vaccine but I'm allergic &#128528;


----------



## pinkpassion

Sorry about the transfusion!! That sounds awful!!

What will they do about your platelets being low? 

I have gotten the vaccine every time and will again this time!! I just feel it's so important to protect them every way we can! 

Going on a hospital your today of l&d and postpartum. And then another tour tomorrow of another vba2c friendly hospital!


----------



## Ashaford

Good luck today, Pink! I need to go tour our L&D floor. My mom works at the hospital so I'm familiar with it but never really paid attention to L&D. :)

E - I'm so sorry about your friends loss. I wish no one ever had to go through losing a baby. It's hard at any stage. :(


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Ashaford said:


> E - I'm so sorry about your friends loss. I wish no one ever had to go through losing a baby. It's hard at any stage. :(

It really is. :(


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

At what point are you given the option to get the whooping cough vaccine? No one has mentioned it to me, as of yet... but I would definitely get it if it's recommended, for sure. Shouldn't daddy get it, too?


----------



## pinkpassion

They usually recommend it in 3rd tri. Anyone going to be around baby in the first few weeks, before they are old enough to receive it, should get it!


----------



## pinkpassion

The hospital tour was terrible. The hospital is awful, dark, dirty, smelled like urine, and shared rooms. I have another hospital to tour today. The only other hospital that will take me as a vba2c. I've also found another Dr that I read about last night who is close and will do vba2c, so I'm going to call his office today!


----------



## sunshine2014

Hope it goes well, Pink. I can't believe that hospital. Ours are great here, we're really lucky.


----------



## Ashaford

I am struggling with hospitals too. My mom works at Jackson as the Director of Respiratory. Obviously nothing to do with L&D but she knows all the staff and I know we'd be well taken care of. My doctor prefers Baptist that is right next to his office (and about 15 minutes closer to our house) because he can pop over quickly and easily check on me before, during and after delivery. One downside is Baptist is where I went into labor at 17 weeks last year. It was a terrible experience and I felt like I was in a third world country in the ER. My husband had to get the nurse when I delivered because no one was checking on us. That hospital has a lot of bad mojo with it. :( Another hitch - the pediatrician I want doesn't go to Jackson, at all, so she couldn't check on him after delivery. I spoke to our OB yesterday and he assured me L&D at Baptist is much better than the ER. BUT if we can plan a delivery at Jackson (i.e. scheduled inducement or c-section) then he'd be okay with that. And obviously if I'm more comfortable at Jackson he will do what I want but it was clear he prefers Baptist. Another thing of note: if baby was born with complications - even just a little fluid on his lungs - he'd be transported from Jackson to Baptist anyway because Jackson doesn't have that level of a nursery. And I'd be stuck recovering at Jackson. All signs seem to point to Baptist but I'm just not sure. So now hubs and I are going to tour Baptist and see what it feels like.


----------



## ttc126

Pink that sounds horrible!!!! No way would I want to go there! I think it's crazy you have to find a hospital that "allows" vba2c. I mean for so many, vba2c is now commonplace. I'm sorry you're stuck with crappy Options.

Ashaford, with all you've said, I would probably lean toward baptist but I know how awful it is to relive things :cry:

There are really 3 main hospitals here to choose from. My doctor only delivers at one which is fine. I had fine experiences there before. I still just don't know if I want to try a vbac.


----------



## MissYogi

That sounds so stressful about choosing the hospitals! I am planning a home birth so I'm not dealing with all of that but if needed the hospital I would go to is only about 5 or 10 minutes away and apparently is very good for their birthing centers. It's new and the labour and delivery ward is apparently really impressive. For the whooping cough vaccine, I am allergic to the vaccination (apparently I had seizures after I got it as a baby) so I'm not vaccinated which makes me nervous but I guess there is not much I can do except rely on the herd immunity and hope that people around me have been vaccinated.


----------



## pinkpassion

I would love to have a home birth. I think the cost of a midwife is holding me back the most!

It is absolutely ridiculous that I'm having to find some where that will "allow" me to vba2c. Especially since the ACOG says that moms with 2 and sometimes more prior c-sections are perfectly reasonable candidates for vaginal birth and the risks associated are minimal, and in fact the risks of a 3rd c-section is higher than the risk of a vba2c. My other tour was the same. They are both public charity hospitals, run by the same county system, so they were almost identical to each other. But the one I saw yesterday is 30 years newer and in that aspect was a little nicer and cleaner, but it still has shared rooms. It does have the highest vbac rates in our state though! And they will allow you home in just 24 hours, as long as mom and baby are well (and it's a vaginal birth).

I did Google for about 5 hours two nights ago, looking for anyone in my area that would take me. I found on one of the other baby websites some people talking about a Dr in a clinic literally 3 minutes from my house that allows vba2c. The problem is the last post was in 2015. So I don't know if he still allows it. But I called there yesterday and the nurse set me up an appointment to consult with him on August 18th. So that's pretty exciting! I'm going to come in fully armed with knowledge and information on why I'm a good candidate and plead my case for at least a tolac. I'm touring the hospital he delivers at today and I'm going to ask the staff if they've had any vbacs/vba2c. I'm hopeful but not going to hold my breathe.


----------



## Ashaford

Good luck, Pink! I hope this doctor will allow you a vba2c. I agree with you - there are so many studies now that say its safe. I think gone are the days of once-a-c-section, always a c-section. Keep us posted!


----------



## ttc126

MissYogi said:


> That sounds so stressful about choosing the hospitals! I am planning a home birth so I'm not dealing with all of that but if needed the hospital I would go to is only about 5 or 10 minutes away and apparently is very good for their birthing centers. It's new and the labour and delivery ward is apparently really impressive. For the whooping cough vaccine, I am allergic to the vaccination (apparently I had seizures after I got it as a baby) so I'm not vaccinated which makes me nervous but I guess there is not much I can do except rely on the herd immunity and hope that people around me have been vaccinated.

Miss yogi that's exactly what happened to me! So I'm very nervous my babies get no protection from whooping cough in utero. I made my husband and my parents and sisters get the vaccine with my other two babies. And with a winter baby I know we just won't get out much at first. 
I really wish I could try the vaccine as an adult but everyone I've spoken to says it's a horrible idea.


----------



## MissYogi

Good luck with the search pink! It sounds so tough in the states! Here in canada it is all covered on health care and you have the option between obgyn or midwife. The trouble is just that you have to apply very early for midwives because there isn't enough funding so there aren't enough midwives for everyone to have one. I applied literally the day I got a positive test. 

Ttc- that is so reassuring that there is someone else out there like me! When I told my current doctor I was allergic she hardly believed me and wanted to talk to my mom to get the full story. I think I will bring it up with the midwife at my next appointment though because it makes me so nervous.


----------



## StillPraying

TTC/Miss Yogi I actually know a lot of people allergic to that vaccine. that's why its so important that those of us who are not get the vaccination, to help protect those who cant get it. As long as you have anyone who is going to be around the baby get the vaccine, you should be okay :thumbup: 

Midwives/homebirths are much more difficult in the US, that is for sure. Most health insurance wont cover it either :nope:

Pink I totally agree its ridiculous that it is this difficult for you to find someone willing to do Vba2c. I hope you can find someone soon!:flower:

Ashaford sorry you're having to deal with the hospital struggle. I hope touring the L&D will reassure you that it wont be the same kind of experience there :hugs:

I got my blood platelets drawn again, they dropped but only by 1 point so hopefully they just stay that way, FX. Making a trip to Ikea today to buy a changing table/dresser combo :happydance: 

Happy Friday Ladies!:flower:We are almost all in 3rd Tri now:happydance:


----------



## Meditteranean

Hi ladies, I'm still around, just haven't been checking in much. 

Sorry to hear of the hospitals and Vbac troubles. Pink, I hope it works out for you and you get a decent hospital. 

I'm feeling uncomfortable now. I'm having more Braxton hicks and my stomach gets rock hard, making it uncomfortable to sit. My lower back and butt are sore most of the time sitting for most of the 8.5 hour days I work. I think I'm going to ask my OB to put me off work soon. Are you all still working?


----------



## StillPraying

I feel you on being uncomfortable med :hugs: I hope your Dr can help you with the work situation! Sitting for long periods of time definitely is a strain on your back:nope:


----------



## pinkpassion

On a secluded island this week for a family vacation at a beach house! So hard to update as this island has no service!

I've written a long update in my journal of the hospital tours stuff, I'll copy and paste it when I have the chance, but I feel like I got some really good news! Hoping to continue getting good news re:vba2c and vba2c friendly drs.

I've been getting a ton of Braxton hicks too. Very uncomfortable for sure. And I was so swollen yesterday , probably from the long drive to this island (I drove through the night to allow both girls to sleep). Anyway it's much better today, I've been sure to hydrate well and got some good sleep last night!


----------



## StillPraying

Hope you enjoy your vacation Pink! Love staying in beach houses, we did that last year and it was fantastic <3

Next appointment for me is Aug 9th. 6 more weeks until full term :happydance: I'm throwing a shower for another lady....she wanted to do it at the end of September and I was like uh....well we can but i'm due Oct 2nd, so....lol


----------



## ttc126

Lol about the shower Still! Haha end of sept will not work! I can't believe you're getting so so close!!!! 

I have a high risk appt and ultrasound weds and see my reg OB and hematologist Friday. This little guy moves all over the place. I'm anxious to know how he's situated in there!


----------



## Ashaford

Hey ladies!! I hope you all are doing well. Just thought I'd update you all. I saw my doctor yesterday and little Brady is doing great. Measuring a little ahead of schedule. We are thinking of inducing on Oct 2nd (due Oct 7th) unless he gets here early on his own. I'm not a big fan of forcing labor but I have a feeling by the time the 2nd gets here I will be beyond ready to meet him. I had my whooping cough vaccine and dear Lord my arm hurts today! Anyone else have that problem? Can't wait to hear how everyone is doing. 

I have a baby shower at work tomorrow and a big shower with friends and family on Sunday. After that, the race is one to get the nursery ready. So excited! :)


----------



## StillPraying

Hey Ash Oct 2nd is my due date! Lol I hope you enjoy all of the showers! It sounds like a great time! I'm always bruised for days after vaccines :nope:

My belly is measuring behind so I'm having a growth scan on Monday.

I can't believe how close to the end we all are! Is anyone doing any birthing classes?


----------



## sunshine2014

You guys, I feel like I still have FOREVERRRRR to go lol. C section is booked for October 25, 10.5 weeks - but it feels like it may as well be a year.

Tell me it will speed up lol....pleasseeee.


----------



## StillPraying

It hasn't sped up for me sunshine, if anything it feels like it's going slower!!did you have a csection before? Thats definitely a bonus that you have a set date :thumbup:


----------



## ttc126

I too feel like time has slowed!!!!! 

Sunshine I'll be having my csection a few days after you! My OB will schedule it around the 31 of Oct. 

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## sunshine2014

lol Still.... I keep asking people to tell me it will go quick, and no one does :rofl: 

Yes, I had a c section before and so this one will be too! I'm happy to have a date, but nervous because it's so close to my due date (Oct 28) that I'm worried something will happen earlier....


----------



## StillPraying

Sunshine If you go into labor naturally before that, will they just take you into C-section?

TTC Halloween baby! 

I'm not thinking I will make it to October. Just hoping I get to 37 weeks (September 11). Fx for my scan tomorrow that he's growing well.


----------



## sunshine2014

Yes they will!! But I chose an elective c section because of anxiety, and so I worry about how stressful an emergency c section will be, if it has to happen. Also not having anyone to watch LO, so I'd have to be alone (without DH). SO just lots of factors that go into it if it's not my scheduled one....

Oh well! lol


----------



## ttc126

Still I'm hoping it's not on the 31 but oh well if it is haha! Halloween is my least fav holiday!!!! 
Why do you feel you won't make it? Is it just a gut feeling? 

Sunshine I'm the same. I had a lot of trauma with my vaginal birth (with ds1) and my c section with ds2 was great! So after weighing options I decided I'm less anxious over a section. Nothing wrong with that. However if I go into labor on my own I may consider a vbac....but idk....


----------



## StillPraying

Ttc I LOVE Halloween! Lol but if you aren't a fan maybe they can schedule you for a few days before that or Nov1st? Or if it is the 31st then you can celebrate baby's birthday instead of Halloween:thumbup: 

Sunshine is the date before your due date? As long as you go in early enough if you do go into labor before it shouldn't be too bad right? I'm in the same boat that I will most likely be alone for labor/delivery due to not having people who can watch the girls :( hoping not but planning that it will be the case so I'm prepared!

It's more of a feeling that I won't make it to my due date. But the growth scan today should tell us a lot, because if he's not growing enough I'll likely be induced earlier than my due date.


----------



## ttc126

Still, we are actually REALLY hoping for Nov 1! It's my hubbys bday and he's always wanted to share with a baby :flower: Truly I'd be more upset with a Nov 2 bday as my least favorite, super rude and obnoxious family member has that bday. 

I hope your scan goes well! I always get nervous at growth scans... update when you can!


----------



## StillPraying

Waiting for my scan now and I have to peeee so bad!!! I've never had to have a growth scan before so I'm terrified of bad news. 

That would be so sweet for baby to share with your DH! <3 can you request that day?


----------



## sunshine2014

It's 3 days before my due date. I talked to my OB today and he basically told me not to worry, and that if I was still worried closer to the date, we'd see what we could do.

BUt DH has already booked his time off, so I'll just keep it and hope for the best :)


----------



## StillPraying

Sunshine that's so exciting you have a date tho :happydance: I'm sure they'll be checking you a lot so if you start showing signs of labor they can move it earlier :hugs: 

Has anyone completed their nursery? 

My scan went well, baby is actually a day ahead, so I am in fact just small :shrug: lol my dd1 has a cold that I'm really hoping I don't catch.


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh no!!! Beware of the cold lol. I've had two this pregnancy and they've both been BAD. For someone who never gets cold, the weakened immune system of pregnancy has really worked against me.. 

Yes, it's nice to have a date for sure. I'm sure it will all be fine. 10 weeks.

Last week I was SUPER bloated, and couldn't eat/drink much because I was uncomfortable all the time. I started taking reglan again and it helped. It's been better for a week or so, until yesterday. DH says baby was probably in a higher position and squishing things, and then he went back down, but now I'm thinking he's back up again. BAH. I was sleeping well too which was nice!

I also have a crazy appetite today, even though I'm very full. It's that constant battle of STARVING and FULL lol. anyone else? Also, does anyone else have full days where you retain more water? That's today for me....


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

My husband would absolutely love it if we had our son on Halloween, haha! And, it's not out of the scope of reality, either, because I'm due the 4th of November. :)


----------



## Ashaford

Still - SO excited your scan went well. I was thinking about you this week. 

Sunshine - I notice I am more bloated and swollen when I don't get enough water. I shoot for at least 10 cups and that has kept the swelling at bay. I too have been either starving or not interested in food. I have a feeling it's related to baby's position too. One night last week I barely ate half my dinner. Hubs was worried I wasn't getting enough nutrients. Then last night I ate all my dinner and wanted some cereal afterwards. :blush: It's weird. 

I have less than 7 weeks and I still don't have the nursery ready. I had two showers this weekend so I think I am finally ready to start washing clothes and organizing everything. I am getting excited to have everything in place and waiting for our little man's arrival.


----------



## StillPraying

I am with y'all on the constantly hungry but feeling too full to eat :wacko: I've noticed that the days that I'm starving he doesn't move as much, so I think those are like growth spurts:shrug: just a theory lol


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hi girls. I seem to be lacking appetite nowadays too. There's just no space for food lol I've been in so much pain for the past week. My belly is so stretched the skin over my belly button burns at the slightest touch. I'm getting some really bad period pains too. I have no energy thanks to anemia. I just want to roll into a ball and hide until my due date. At least my son is starting school in 2 weeks so maybe I can get some rest! He's so high maintenance lol I can't even pee without him following me.


----------



## Ashaford

Dana - I'm so sorry you've been struggling. :( Have you been using any oil on your tummy? I was using honest belly balm for a while but it's kind of messy. I found a product called Belli Elasticity oil. It has been a game changer. Even by the end of the day my belly doesn't itch or burn. 

https://www.amazon.com/Belli-Elasti...lasticity+belly+oil&psc=1&smid=A19NVE4G6SOT2C


----------



## StillPraying

Sorry to hear about the belly itching Dana! That sounds miserable. I'd try eucerin cream, that's what I put on itchy tattoos lol 

Super TMI but is anyone like non stop pooing? Not even diarrhea, but just going often? Like multiple times a day?


----------



## Dana_Scully

I really hate creams and oils lol OCD but last night I tried some regular cream. I had a really long day today and my belly burns so much It feels like it's gonna split in two. &#128557;

No diarrhea here, just good old constipation. &#128517;


----------



## StillPraying

Dana i hope you find something that helps!

No it's not like diarrhea, it's just multiple times a day. It's so annoying!


----------



## ttc126

Tmi warning....
So last night I lost quite a big, solid chunk of mucus. I'm sure it was a big portion if not all of my plug. I felt it come out while I used the restroom. I called the on call doctor but he said he wasn't concerned if I'm not having contractions. Do you all think this is a bit early?


----------



## Ashaford

Still - I have had rabbit pellets for the last few weeks but it's consistent. I wish I had a better schedule. 

TTC - how far along are you? This is my first pregnancy so I'm no help on whether it's too early. Has anything changed since you last posted? I hope you are little babe are doing well.


----------



## ttc126

Asha, no change really. Im still a bit nervous. 29 weeks tomorrow. I never lost it with my 2nd but with my first i did during induction. So I know what it looks like. I'm probably worrying for nothing! 
Ha I am sorry but I laughed at rabbit pellets. Sometimes I have a cup of coffee just for a clear out :rofl:


----------



## sunshine2014

9 weeks left for me!!! No major aches or pains to report (thankfully), just good old pregnancy insomnia. No fun. I can't stay awake all day, and I can't sleep at night. 

I also notice that when I'm on my feet too long, they ache all night but that just means it's time to slow down.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Hello everyone, 
It's been a little bit since I've last been on. 

As of today, I've been diagnosed with Cholestasis of Pregnancy. So, I'm now high-risk and will be getting NSTs (non stress tests) on my baby up until 37 weeks when he will be promptly delivered. This puts my "due date" just a little over 7 weeks away. 

I was so proud of myself for not having gestational diabetes (even though it's not something I could have affected if I wanted to, lol.) but then it was like, hey, since she doesn't have that - why not something a little scarier and itchier, even. 

Sigh. So, I'm anxious, but I'm taking things as they come. Baby was perfect today during his test.


----------



## StillPraying

Ebauerhaus so sorry to hear about the complications :hugs: glad they are watching you closely! Glad to hear that so far baby is doing well with the tests! Keeping you in my prayers hon <3

Sunshine with you on insomnia, only sleeping during the day is a no go with 2 little girls to chase around! Also constant heartburn! Even when I haven't eaten anything!

TTC I wouldn't worry about it. Your plug can and does regenerate itself. Had that with dd1, totally freaked me out lol


----------



## Ashaford

Ebauerhaus - I'm so sorry to hear about your complications. I am glad they are keeping a close eye on you. 

I have less than 6 weeks to go. I am starting to get nervous. First time mom over here. :shrug: My mom visited last night and told my husband and I that she plans on retiring in December and would love to care for our little one for the first year. I'm so nervous and excited. I am super Type A so I need everything planned out. I already have a spot at a daycare and kind of made my mind up that is how we'd care for him while at work. Now I'm torn. My mom offered to meet me at my office every morning to get him. But that would mean me driving 10 miles (20 miles round trip) the opposite way from home each day to pick him up. What if she gets sick? What if she wants to go on vacation? She is 60 years old - Will she have the energy to care for an infant 10 hours a day? What do you guys think?


----------



## StillPraying

Asha are you also having a csection? As one who has experienced multiple types of daycare for 2 babies, I would give my left arm to have family watch my babies. No one is going to care about your baby like family. Personally I would give your mom a chance. If it doesn't work for you then adjust it later.But at least if you try it out you'll be able to judge for yourself.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hmmm, I'd be torn as well. Family is always better than day care when/if possible. BUT, I think it would be harder to express your opinions or concerns with a family member. I find that my Mom and MIL both have their way of doing things, and especially when I had my first they liked to tell me what their way was. I also found that I held back from saying what I thought/wanted to do because "they knew better". If that makes sense. Eventually I gained the confidence to tell my Mom how I do things, but she still kind of judged and then did it her own way (in the nicest way possible). Example, when my LO was still having two naps a day, I would leave her in there even if she woke up to make sure she still rested for the full amount of time, but my Mom would go get her right away. I just found it was harder to get the routine set when there were multiple people doing it their way. That's just me though. I should also mention that my family lives 5 hours away, so it's just me 100% of the time (and DH) so it wasn't consistent by any means. I just found that whenever we were around our parents, our "routine" wasn't as important -- to them. It's always important to me lol


----------



## ttc126

Asha how nice of your mom! I think I'd give it a try as Still said! I can't believe only 6 weeks left!

That goes for all of us! I can't believe we're all here in the last months! 

Haha thanks Still. I haven't noticed anything else weird. It was just a huge huge blob of mucus so I worried it was the entire plug! :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

TTC losing it grossed me out so bad I started gagging and then crying lol and I'm not a squeamish person by any means! 

Sunshine I'd be so annoyed if my parents/in-laws didn't follow my schedule/routine! On the flip side I had to follow whatever routine the daycare set which really didn't work well at home :neutral:

I feel like there's so much to do but I have no energy to do it all :rofl: I'm having to take so many breaks and slow down, it's annoying 

lol I'm curious which of us will be first to deliver! Anyone using a birthing ball?


----------



## Ashaford

Still - I am planning a vaginal delivery. We met with my doctor yesterday and he's already put me on a weekly appointment schedule. Just to be cautious he is going to do a non-stress test next week. Because I went into labor at 16w last year he doesn't want to take any chances. He said he won't let me go past my due date (Oct 7th). We penciled in an October 2nd induction but we haven't decided if we want to go that route. The doctor seems to think I'll go early anyway. We shall see. 

I can't wait to see all these sweet babies soon. It feels like it's gone by so fast!


----------



## Ashaford

And thank you all for your thoughts on day care. I think hubs and I decided my mom watching him would be best, especially during the first year. We will re-evaluate next year and possibly put him in a part-time program for socialization. Luckily Mom admittedly said "I'm not good with schedules so you'll have to give me a cheat sheet so I will be sure to follow your plan." That makes me feel a lot better. I think it may even be better than daycare because they usually could care less about your schedule at home. :)


----------



## sunshine2014

YAY!! so glad she's willing to work with you! Family is much better than daycare when possible!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies, I'm still around just super busy!!

I can't believe how close we are getting now!!!! Can't wait to start labor watching and seeing babies introduced!!!


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Thanks, everyone.

Still: I appreciate the prayers, immensely. 

I've joined a group on facebook specifically for pregnant women with Cholestasis. It's so great to see how active they are and how much knowledge they have about the disease.


----------



## StillPraying

Ebauerhaus you're in the 10 week countdown now :happydance: I hope you find lots of support on your fb page!

Asha I hope you go before the 2nd and don't need induction, but it makes sense that they're watching you closely for early labor. I hated pitocin, really hoping I won't have to be induced! That's great that your mom is willing to follow whatever schedule you give her, that makes life so much easier.

35 weeks on Monday. I was induced at 36 with dd2 so hoping that doesn't happen again, but am trying to prepare for that happening. Task this week is to wash all of his newborn sized clothes :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine2014

Have any of you ladies had weird shaking in your belly? It literally feels like wobbles or a bowl of jelly. It's the weirdest thing. It's different from kicks, movement etc. I had it a few times last nigt and can't find anything on google really.... I'm going to ask DH when he gets home from work but thought I'd see if anyone here knew...
It made it really hard to sleep last night as it kept happening on and off. So weird


----------



## ttc126

Sunshine yes! I've had the same! If you find out what it is please update!!!! I don't remember it with my other two.


----------



## MissYogi

Sunshine, I had a really weird episode of that where I was worried the baby was having a seizure. I Googled a lot and found that it's very common and it's not a seizure because apparently that's impossible in utero. I also asked the midwife and she said it was common and nothing to worry about but I still don't really know what it was.


----------



## sunshine2014

lol no one seems to know what it is.... It hasn't happened since, but I was up most of the night because of it. DH has had a few of his OB's mention it, but apparently there's no reason to worry about it, and just one of those unexplainable mysteries of pregnancy. 

I'm 31w2d now. Overall feeling pretty good. I'm already starting to get winded easily though, and need to take more breaks than normal. I'm also in FULL nesting mode - more so than last time. I've got lists going everywhere of things to do and get, and I'm purging like it's my job. We aren't able to do much yet in terms of the nursery, so I'm looking for things to do in all other areas of life lol. We have 3 bedrooms (DD room, our room and the guest/office). We plan to keep the baby with us for the first 5-6 months and keep the guest room available for visiting family/DH's office to do work at night. So our room needs the cradle brought back up, rocking chair and other furniture moved around - which I can't really do yet so I feel like a sitting duck. But he's got clothes, soothers, bottles, blankets and the works ready to go lol. 

I have 8.5 weeks, but I don't count the last few days because they go by in a blur, so I'm telling everyone I have 8 weeks left. Whatever works, right? :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

My midwife with dd2 told me that jiggly feeling was just a form of movement :shrug: 

Sunshine you and I are on the same wavelength with lists and nesting :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine2014

lol, I've got lists upon lists, and I'm lovinggggggg it.

What's your actual due date again?


----------



## ttc126

Nesting here too. I completely exhausted myself cleaning last week (baby can't come if the tile's dirty!) :rofl: 
I need to finish his nursery and start washing clothes and diapers so they're ready. 

Are you ladies in super foul 3rd trimester moods? I'm hating EVERYONE at the moment :rofl:


----------



## ttc126

Oh and I've told everyone all week I have 9 weeks left lol! I'm tired of people asking and I don't have a firm section date set yet. I don't want to wait for 39 weeks (please don't judge) because I feel like I've been pregnant for 2700000 years with all the losses before him. I'm sure many of you identify with that.


----------



## sunshine2014

ttc - no judgment here. This is my 5th pregnancy in 3 years and I'm over it too (I've had 3 miscarriages). I hope you get a date soon. My OB was pretty strict with the 39 week thing, I asked for a day that was one day before 39 weeks and he declined it. So now I have a few days longer to wait, but I figure the last week will go quickly regardless! :)


----------



## ttc126

Thanks sunshine. I know they'll make me wait too. Which is truly fine but I'm just soooo done! I'm sorry for your losses too. I had a chemical then 3 mc before this little guy. Then you know how crappy ttc is after that. Sooooo over it. Not fair so much joy is sucked out of pregnancy for all of us on here.


----------



## sunshine2014

It's not easy! I'm not a fan of pregnancy, I wish I was. It's not that I'm not grateful because I am, especially after 3 losses. I just don't enjoy it. I can't wait to have my own body back, be able to move around how I want, eat what I want etc., Even though I'll be sleep deprived, at least I'll be comfortable and able to enjoy a glass of wine in the evening lol.


----------



## ttc126

I completely understand and agree! I loved pregnancy with my first two but this time it's been just constant anxiety and discomfort. I am so so grateful but I do get what you're saying 100%! I can't wait to eat a huge cold cut sandwich :rofl: and just have him here safe and sound!


----------



## MissYogi

I'd so love a cold cut sandwich! I told DH that while I am in labor near the end I want him to run out and buy me a subway cold cut sandwich so that it's ready to eat as soon as baby is born and I was only partially joking about it. I'm getting so ready for nesting too and I just want to be able to buy everything and prepare but my showers are not for another 2 and 3 weeks so I'm trying to not buy a lot before then. It's so hard to wait though!


----------



## sunshine2014

lol maybe because this is my second, but I've enjoyed many sandwiches this time around. But I've stayed away from brie and sushi, so I'm excited for those!


----------



## ttc126

Funnily enough, I ate subs with my first. I didn't really know you're supposed to avoid! We've since had several lunch meat listeria outbreaks in my city so I feel i should be more cautious now and I was last full term pregnancy as well...


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm guilty of eating cold cut sandwiches too... &#128517;


----------



## ttc126

I've way overdone caffeine this whole time. And eaten blue cheese multiple times :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

Mmmmm blue cheese. I just want Brie though, I know we can eat it baked but I like it cold on bread better. Yum. Last pregnancy I made cookie dough so we could have warm homemade cookies the day we came home. This time, I told Dh I just want Brie and wine lol. 

I slept so well last night you guys, there's hope!!! Only one Charlie horse in the last 3 nights too. It's the little things lol.


----------



## Ashaford

I have been full blown nesting too. Luckily so has hubs. We put together all the furniture and other gifts just to "get the boxes out of the house" :) His nursery is all ready! I've washed all our 0 - 6 month clothes (probably overkill) and packed away the 9-12 month clothes. Now we just need to get our guest room back in order. I ordered a new sleigh bed to go in there but apparently only ordered the head board and the foot board. :blush: It caused a full on meltdown Saturday. We were preparing for company and my husband moved everything into the nursery to build the bed and then we didn't have all the parts. I just started crying and went to take a nap. Apparently the third trimester mood swings are here. :winkwink:

My doctor will not induce before 39 weeks either. He said he'd induce on October 2nd if we wanted to but that's only 4 days before my due date. I'm guessing he'll be here before then.


----------



## StillPraying

I understand the 39 weeks thing. Dates cn be wrong meaning baby can be younger than what you/drs think. That happened when i had to be induced with dd2. They thought I was 36. Based on everything they actually think I was 34 :( 

Asha I hope you share pics of your nursery! 

Missyogi yay for showers! How lucky you get 2! Are these people in different places throwing them for you?

I eat small amounts of sushi on occasion and I eat sandwiches, but we don't buy processed deli meat which is what my dr said you're supposed to avoid due to the nitrates in them. Idk if that's true since everyone has a different opinion on it but we are a turkey and cheese house lol 

I was so certain my first would come early. Nope she was 2 days late :haha: but I'll take pregnant forever over being induced again. Lol def no judgement here on ladies hoping it's sooner rather than later. I have a whole Pinterest board of labor cakes, cookies, and smoothies to try as soon as I hit 37 weeks :rofl: Ordered my EPO and raspberry leaf tea from Amazon yesterday:thumbup: official date is Oct 2nd so we will see! Starting to get slimy discharge when I wipe (tmi and ew I know lol)


----------



## Ashaford

Still - what is your Pinterest name? I am going to have to follow your labor cake/cookie/smoothie board. :) 

Hubs and I still haven't decided to induce yet. We have a date penciled in for Oct 2nd but we are both of the mind to let him come when he's ready. However, the doctor doesn't want me going past my due date (Oct 7th) because there's a chance he may be a big baby. We will know more next week when we have a 36w ultrasound. 

Anyone else getting really annoyed with unsolicited advice? My SIL is pregnant with her fourth child. I understand she has been there, done that but everyone is different. She asked me about pain management. I told her I'm sure I'll opt for something but I was in labor for 6 hours last year with no help and I survived. Granted I was only 17 weeks along but mentally I'm prepared for the contractions at least. She went on and on and on about how much different it is... mind you she's never had a child naturally before. I finally just said thank you and went outside with the guys. :shhh: Then later that night she asked if I was going to have him in our room at first. I said probably not. So then she said "YOU SAY THAT NOW... blah blah blah." Again - just thanked her and walked away.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Ashaford said:


> Still - what is your Pinterest name? I am going to have to follow your labor cake/cookie/smoothie board. :)
> 
> Hubs and I still haven't decided to induce yet. We have a date penciled in for Oct 2nd but we are both of the mind to let him come when he's ready. However, the doctor doesn't want me going past my due date (Oct 7th) because there's a chance he may be a big baby. We will know more next week when we have a 36w ultrasound.
> 
> Anyone else getting really annoyed with unsolicited advice? My SIL is pregnant with her fourth child. I understand she has been there, done that but everyone is different. She asked me about pain management. I told her I'm sure I'll opt for something but I was in labor for 6 hours last year with no help and I survived. Granted I was only 17 weeks along but mentally I'm prepared for the contractions at least. She went on and on and on about how much different it is... mind you she's never had a child naturally before. I finally just said thank you and went outside with the guys. :shhh: Then later that night she asked if I was going to have him in our room at first. I said probably not. So then she said "YOU SAY THAT NOW... blah blah blah." Again - just thanked her and walked away.

Oh, goodness.

My sister just announced her pregnancy and I told her how B6 and Unisom are supposed to help nausea and told her the reason they said not to change her due date at her nearly 12 week appointment is because sizes can be pretty inaccurate at that point... oh, and that maternity medicare exists... other than that, I told her if she wants any advice to ask me, lol.

So, I hope not to be too crazy with things like that. 

I'm kind of glad I don't live closer to my in-laws because of your story. I'd stress myself out every time I saw them.


----------



## ttc126

Asha how frustrating! In some ways it's nice that people seem to care less about subsequent babies because I get way way less unwanted advice than I did with my first. 
I'm sorry but what really bugs me is how your SIL basically acts like your labor last year wasn't real labor. Even my miscarriages, while not as painful, still had definite contractions and pain like labor. So I can imagine when you delivered your sweet Baby T it was very similar to labor. You'll do well and your doctors and nurses can obviously help much more with pain relief if needed. Big hugs. I'm sorry I just really find that insensitive of her. :hugs:

Still, it feels so crazy and unfair to wait to 39 this time since he's a fertility treatment babe :rofl: But at the end of the day I did have one in the NICU (zero fun) and my second at 37 weeks had feeding issues for like 2 months and I think a 39 weeker will be a lot easier! 
I'm so excited you're getting so close! Do you happen to know if red raspberry leaf tea is ok for afterward? Like does it affect nursing babies? Id like to use it to get my uterus back in shape!

So...I'm officially scheduled for Halloween delivery! 7 more appointments to go! Yesterday my dr scheduled them all out starting in 2 weeks until delivery! It feels close but SO FAR!


----------



## Ashaford

TTC - How exciting! Maybe your LO will hold out until Nov 1. :) I can't believe we're all so close. We tentatively have a date for Oct 2nd but the doctor doesn't think I'll make it that long. So I have at most 4 more appointments. So excited! And he ordered an ultrasound for Wednesday so I'll get a sneak peak at our little guy.

I hope you all are doing well this week.


----------



## MissYogi

The babies are coming so soon now! I am officially off work now (it's still early but as a teacher I didn't want to start a new year with a new class) and I'm getting some things ready. I just can't believe we are all going to meet our babes so soon!


----------



## StillPraying

Missyogi hope your enjoying being off work! 

Asha GL at your next ultrasound! I think you handled the advice well. People are annoying with their unwanted advice. Honestly the only advice I ever give unsolicited is "be flexible. Be open minded and remember its okay to change your mind. About anything: labor, feeding, sleeping, parenting etc. There's a million ways to do things" :) 
My Pinterest name is kunhardt1577, I have a million boards but the one with the recipes is called baby time lol

TTC how exciting to have a date scheduled! I drank red raspberry leaf tea with both of my girls and never had issues with breastfeeding:thumbup: I don't have any experience with the capsules while pregnant though. I took those for heavy periods and they helped though lol

I get my new rocking chair on Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## ttc126

Asha only 4 weeks at most!!!!! How crazy!!!! It's nice to have that expiration date even if you will likely go sooner. My Halloween date is a c section so really no chance he'll hold out. That's ok though! I'm happy to get that date set and maybe I'll go into labor sooner on my own! I hope you do too! 

Miss Yogi yay for being off work!

Still, I LOVE the advice you give. It's so so true! And yay for your new rocker! 

Oh my gosh ladies I can't believe how close we all are!


----------



## StillPraying

At least once a week and sometimes more, I get sick (at night) with diarrhea and vomiting :( it's so exhausting. Last night I was literally sitting on the toilet and simultaneously holding a trashcan to throw up in :cry: It's not connected to a particular food either. sorry for the complaint I'm just so tired of it happening :(

Is anyone doing evening primrose oil?


----------



## pinkpassion

Sorry I've been mia, dealing with all the stuff from hurricane Harvey, trying to get set up with my new midwife and still prepare for more storms.


----------



## MissYogi

Still, so sorry you are dealing with being sick. Is it always just pregnancy related or do you have a stomach bug? Also, I don't know enough about what evening primrose oil is for, could you explain it?

Pink, I'm so glad that you are alright, we've all been watching the hurricane and aftermath with such shock. Is any of your property damaged? 

We finally got our mattress for the crib! Now we just need a sheet, we need to anchor the wardrobes to the walls, put up the new curtains, and put in the changing table when FIL is finished making it. Starting to get really excited now!


----------



## sunshine2014

Checking in! Hope everyone is doing well.

7 weeks to go here. SO ready. 

We were hit with a flood last week and had 4 feet of water in our basement, we lost 90% of our stuff. I was down there at the beginning of it grabbing everything I could. I managed to get the baby cradle my grandpa made for me when I was a baby. It's what we use for the first 6 months, and it's a family heirloom...it weighs 50 pounds but I had it over my head to save it. I was so happy. I also saved the rocking chair my mom fixed up and painted for me and a few other baby things. Unfortunately mostly everything else is gone - just when we thought we were "ready" and didn't have to buy anything, it's back to the drawing board and amazon. It could be worse of course, especially when we hear about Houston, but it's still a tough pill to swallow.

Anyways, that's what I was dealing with this week. Because of that, we have now moved everything up to our room (cradle, dresser, rocking chair etc.), all of the baby stuff we were planning on leaving down for a few more weeks. So in a way, it's nice to have everything up and ready. Tomorrow I'm going to go through the dressers and put baby boys things in, and move LO's clothes back into her room. 

PFEW. What a week.


----------



## Ashaford

Pink - I completely forgot you were in Texas. I am so glad you all are safe. My dad and sister are in Houston. Luckily they are both okay. My dad had water two feet from his house at the worst of it but he was lucky. My sister had to be evacuated from her apartment. :( 

Sunshine - I am so sorry about your basement flooding. That is so scary. I'm glad you were able to save the pieces that meant so much to you. 

Still - I am sorry you've been so sick. I am not familiar with evening primrose oil either. I had a an upset tummy this weekend but it was just due to the pizza I ate for three days because hubs was out of town and I didn't feel like cooking. Back to grilled chicken and veggies this week. :(


----------



## StillPraying

Pink glad you and your family are safe. Fx Irma stays away from you guys! I hope you can get in with the midwife soon! I'm super jealous you have a midwife lol

Sunshine I'm so sorry to hear about the flooding :hugs: I'm glad you were able to save the furniture though, especially with it having sentimental value!

Ashford I hope your family stays safe and are able to return home soon :hugs:

EPO (evening primrose oil) is to prevent tearing during labor, particularly in the pushing stage. There are varying opinions about when to start taking/increasing it but I'm a firm believer in it lol I didn't know about it with dd1 and I had a minor tear. I took it with dd2 and had no tearing, even with quite a traumatic delivery. I started at 35 weeks taking it orally, and I plan to increase at 37 and take it vaginally as well. 

The sickness is pregnancy related. I had it with dd2 as well but much worse so I'm glad it's only sometimes, unlike with her it was every night :shock:


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies. Making a quick pop in. I had my first appointment with the midwife today. 2 hours long :shock: but it was good. I go back in 2 weeks and then start my weekly visits!!! 
Still, most people around me (that know) are super skeptical and sharing some nasty opinions of me going with a midwife. Mostly because I'm a vba2c. I understand their trepidation but at the same time they aren't educated on the stats of risks and what not. So I've opted to not tell anyone about it really!!


----------



## StillPraying

Pink I don't blame you for keeping it to yourself. I don't understand how no matter what your birth plans are, natural, medicated, csection, induction, home birth, hospital birth etc, people are just down right hostile and always have something terrible to say. I think it's awesome that you want to do vba2c, and the science is really on your side, especially with a midwife! My close friend is wanting to do VBaC and she's gotten so much negativity for it. Due to my history my hospitals policy doesn't allow for me to be seen by a midwife :(


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm pretty good at shutting people down when they give me their unsolicited advice. I CHOSE to have a c section, and I CHOSE to formula feed. There were two people in my life who constantly hounded me on it, but after I put my foot down and told them it was my decision, they backed off. It's so unnecessary, and I can't imagine forcing my opinion on a pregnant lady. Live, and let live.


----------



## ttc126

Pink, that's so crappy people give you a hard time! Thinking of you lately with the flooding reports :hugs:

Still, people are giving me a hard time for NOT wanting a vbac. No pleasing others.... and yay! We're just about on labor watch for you now!!!! When do you think he'll be here? 

Sunshine, I agree with your philosophy! Sorry to hear about your flooding!!!!

MissYogi, sounds like you're ready!!!! Feeling ok?

Asha, you feeling ok these days? 

As for me, I'm on the 8 week count down! Only 7 weeks 4 days till my section! I spent Tuesday in the hospital getting monitored as I almost passed out in a restaurant. My blood count is just very low. Unfortunately not much to do except hang in until he comes out. I wish people understood how horrible I feel ALL the time. Makes first tri seem like a joke! I feel so weak and nauseous constantly and just dizzy and lightheaded. I have 2 wild boys at home and a husband who works 12-18 hour days. It's very challenging and I literally rarely leave my house because when I do, I have a bad episode like Tuesday. I'm not meaning to whine. I'm extremely grateful for my baby. But I wish someone would take pity and HELP ME somehow. But there's not much that can be done I realize.


----------



## MissYogi

Ttc- that's terrible you are feeling so gross lately, hopefully it eases up rather than getting worse over the next few weeks. So soon now though so the end is in sight! 

Sunshine- how's the basement flooding? It's so stressful when that happens, make sure to take care of yourself.

Pink- that is totally fair to not talk about your decision with people. I am sort of in a similar boat with my decision to go for a home birth. I don't necessarily hide it, but I sort of change the subject when it comes up otherwise people like to start judging 

Still- you are so close now! You must be excited! 

I am definitely not feeling ready, lots to do and get still. I'm working on putting together a birthing kit with the things I'll need for my home birth like towels and shower curtains but so far all I have are a big bag of the most massive pads I've ever seen. I have a baby shower this weekend though, and my main baby shower is in two weekends from now so hopefully then I'll start feeling more organized and ready.


----------



## Meditteranean

I've been MIA for a while but caught up with all the posts.


Glad everyone seems to be doing well. I got my Dr to write me off work 2 weeks ago and I feel much better! Sitting all day was killer! My OB is off on Mat leave now so I meet her replacement today then my appointments will be weekly I'm 35 weeks so Not long now. My son was a week early so maybe this baby will be early too?!


----------



## pinkpassion

Eeek. Everyone is so close!! It's crazy!! I wonder who will be the first to go!!!


----------



## Ashaford

TTC - I'm so sorry you are feeling so awful. I have hypoglycemia so I know how crappy it is to have low blood sugar. Sometimes it catches you off guard. I hope you can get some relief. Did the hospital suggest anything that may help? :( 

I am 36w tomorrow. Baby has definitely dropped. I had a biophysical profile on Wednesday and the tech said he is really low already. Head down and in position. I'm so relieved to know he isn't breach. She measured him at about 6 lbs already. The doctor doesn't think I'll make it to my due date but we will know more on Wednesday when he checks my cervix. I'm a first time mom so I don't know what to expect but I can definitely tell things have changed this week. I am getting some groin pain when he moves sometimes. Anyone else had this? It's like the inside of my thigh cramps up. And I've been kind of crampy here and there with mild back pain. Sorry for the complaining. Just curious if any of you experienced moms have had similar symptoms.


----------



## ttc126

Asha, it's not my blood sugar, it's my red blood cell count. My body doesn't make enough to keep up in general so in pregnancy I get very anemic. This time is just awful as far as how I'm feeling! There's truly nothing they can do for me as my body just stores the iron and doesn't use it. So I just have to wait. I wish they'd be able to help more... but it is what it is... 7 more weeks!

And yay for baby dropping!!!!!!!!! I definitely remember that feeling with my oldest! It's like a bowling ball drops between your legs! Do you get sharp stabs in your cervix? Can't wait to hear about your appt!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hey girls! Talking about pain, I started getting lightening crotch yesterday lol Last time I saw the doctor baby was head down. It feels like he's punching me down there, trying to escape. &#128514; 

Everyday I'm feeling worse. I can't take the anemia pills, I have to go take another blood test so my doctor can find something else to give me. I feel weak, my heart is racing and I get hot flashes. I can't sleep at night thanks to RLS and my bladder. I don't think my body can take this much longer. &#128557;


----------



## sunshine2014

OMG. I'm getting lightening too as of Friday. It's my least favourite part and it hurts soooo bad.


----------



## pinkpassion

Yep lightening crotch here too, just started in the last week or so!! Also having terrible heartburn, it keeps me up at night. It's awful!


----------



## ttc126

Dana, that's exactly how I'm feeling. It's miserable I'm so sorry. 

Ladies I think my baby is not in an optimal position. I have zero lightening crotch and I think his head is in my hip.


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm having the worst lightening crotch pain tonight. Baby won't stop punching me! At least I don't have to worry about reduced movements tonight. &#128534;&#128514;

Will I go into early labor if he doesn't stop punching my cervix???


----------



## sunshine2014

Apparently it doesn't affect when labour will occur and It's just baby hitting nerve endings which causes the shooting pain. It hurts SO bad sometimes that I jump and yell out lol. We had to drive for 5 hours each way this weekend and it was really bad on the way there. Luckily on the way back he slept peacefully. Whew!! 

6 weeks here!!!


----------



## Dana_Scully

That's no fun lol he makes me shout in pain too. Yesterday night he punched me down there and kicked me as well from like 8:30 to 4 in the morning! It's gonna be a long 6 weeks. &#128514;


----------



## sunshine2014

I didn't have them at all last time, now I'm like OUCCHHH all day! Oh the joys....


----------



## StillPraying

Ah yes I am also in lightening crotch club. Also in the contractions and daily cases of diarrhea club if anyone wants to join that club as well :rofl: 

TTC my baby wasn't really in position until 35ish weeks so I wouldn't worry about it yet :) 

Pink I just got done with the heartburn stage, I feel for you :hugs: 

Asha definitely with you on the back pain and cramps. Glad to hear baby is head down :happydance:

37 weeks! Made it full term this time :happydance: thinking of baking a "labor cake" to celebrate :haha:


----------



## Dana_Scully

Congrats Still! &#127874;

I wish I could skipforward a few weeks. &#128541;


----------



## sunshine2014

Dana, I just noticed you're in Quebec! Yay! I'm in Ontario but dh is from there and all of his family lives there. 

Did I mention 6 weeks? lol I'm antsy. I just want LO to get here. I'm trying to get everything as organized as possible this early. Overall I'm feeling pretty good. Sleep has been better, touch wood, and I don't feel as full/bloated all the time. He's definitely dropped so I can breath again which is nice. 

I'm now just trying to work out the logistics and want to order a sound machine for the hall. We avoided one with my DD and I don't want it for baby, but my Lo wakes up SOOO easily in the morning, and we have to tip toe downstairs when DH goes to work. So when I need to go down there any time after 5:30 for the baby it will be a ticking time bomb. I'm hoping a machine in the hall will cover up any noise without getting anyone hooked on it. What do you guys think?


----------



## pinkpassion

We love our sound machines!! We have one in our room and one in each girls room!! I wouldn't be without it for sure. They are very portable so we take them with us when we travel so no issues about them being hooked. It's remarkable how much they help drown out noise and keep the kids asleep!!!! For me it's been one of our very best purchases!!

Still I'll join you on the daily contractions (Braxton hicks for me) and daily loose poos... I'm beginning to wonder if that means baby will be here a bit early!


----------



## Ashaford

Ladies - you guys made my morning with the "lightening crotch" conversation. :laugh2: I didn't know there was a term for it. I too have yelped a time or two because it caught me off guard. 

I am so sorry to hear of everyone's struggles with sleep, heartburn, and anemia. :( I am borderline anemic and I already struggle. I can't imagine what you ladies are going through. Not long now! 

I have less than 3 weeks. :wacko: The doctor wants to induce on October 2nd (if I make it that far). Fingers crossed I do because I REALLY want to go to a concert on September 28th. :happydance: We paid close to $200 for the tickets so I hate to miss it. 

I hope you all have a great week. Anyone from Florida/Georgia in here? I am in Alabama and we were hit with a lot of rain from Hurricane Irma but we got lucky and only had 40 mph winds at most. I hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Sunshine I think we have the same due date! &#128513; 

I'm finally getting that blood test on Friday. I should've done it 2 weeks ago but didn't have time because of my son starting school. I'm seeing a doctor on tuesday, hopefully she'll have a prescription for me since I can't take the iron pills. I'm tired of feeling like poop. I can't even walk to the bus stop without feeling woozy and weak. &#128549;


----------



## StillPraying

Dana I hope you get something to help!

Asha hope the rain doesn't cause any issues for you guys!dhs family is from NC and they too have had tons of rain!

I'd love to think the painful bh and diarrhea means baby will come early but I know better since I've had it with all of my babies. But I'm okay with him showing up whenever he wants now. Having been thru an early induction and having a preemie, I'll pass on doing that again lol 

Sunshine my dh HAS to have noise to sleep so we've always had sound machines or he leaves the bathroom fan on for noise. Lol I wouldn't worry too much about getting hooked on them.


----------



## Ashaford

Good morning, ladies! I hope you all are doing well. 

Dana - how did your blood test go?


----------



## sunshine2014

I was just wondering if I'd accidentally unsubscribed to this lol :dohh: EVeryone is so quiet. The calm before the storm!

Things are going well over here - 34.5 weeks. 5 weeks today until my c section! I am SOOO ready. Baby boy is overall pretty gentle in there (compared to my DD) but I still don't enjoy sleeping at night and feeling like I'm squishing him.

I'm finding sleep difficult, and also playing with my LO. She wants to sit on the floor and play and I'm too big for that now. So that makes me sad. Swelling in my feet is increasing, but my rings are still on so I guess it's not that bad!

Tons of braxton hicks though, all day every day it seems.


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes very quiet in here lol!!

I'm doing well!! Just had my midwife appointment today!!! Got a sneak peek at baby while there. Measuring about 3.3 lbs and in the perfect position for labor. I also had my chiropractor appointment today and got adjusted and then had a nice 35 minute massage, it was heavenly (my chiropractor does massage with every adjustment)!!!

I'm almost all ready for baby!! Just a few more things to get done and then we will be ready to labor watch!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies:wave:

Sunshine I read 5 week countdown and I totally sang it in my head like the final countdown song :haha: 

Dana hope your ultrasound today went well :hugs:

Pink I'm so jealous of the massage lol

AFM had my Dr appointment today and I'm 3cm dialated the Dr did a sweep. Idk if it'll do anything but it made me bleed a lot and now I have a terrible backache so we shall see!!


----------



## ttc126

Hi everyone!!!!!! 

Oooh still!!!! I hope things get moving so you can meet your precious little one!!!! 

Sunshine! 5 weeks!

Pink, I'm jealous of your massage!!!!! Sounds like a good midwife appt! 

I had an appt today too. I had a bpp which means a quick ultrasound... well my placenta is starting to look too "aged." So I'm scheduled for an MFM consult Monday to see what we need to do. I'm also having some liver function tests done so we will see how that goes...


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hey girls. Things aren't going too good for me. &#128542; Here's a copy/ paste of my situation.

Result of the ultrasound: 

- I have too much fluid.
- Baby's head is huge, the rest of him is average.
- Baby's presenting himself by the butt.
- Baby's got the cord wrapped around his neck.

So basically I was told that he had until next week to turn on his own. If he doesn't, they will have to turn him if it doesn't mess up with the cord worse. I might need a c-section if the oxygen doesn't circulate well enough in the cord.

Because I have too much fluid, I might go into premature labor.

Baby was not cooperating, he kept hiding his face and he was in a really weird position with his neck bent backward. 

I'm hoping my doctor calls me soon. They said not to worry, but of course I'm worried. I just want to hide in my bed forever. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## sunshine2014

Sorry you're playing the waiting game Dana. I hope you hear back soon. Still time for him to flip, but sounds like a c section is also a possibility. Whatever happens, he will be here soon and that is great news!


----------



## MissYogi

Oh no Dana! Fingers are crossed for you that he decides to cooperate and turns around. Whenever these sort of crappy situations come up for me I always try to remind myself how even though I wish it could be better, we are so lucky to have doctors and medical professionals that are good at what they do and want to help us. Fingers are still tightly crossed that you don't even need them though!


----------



## sunshine2014

Agreed!! any news since the other day?


----------



## Ashaford

Thinking of you Dana. I'm sorry your little guy isn't cooperating. Please keep us posted. You have been in my thoughts. 

I am 38w tomorrow and beyond ready to meet this little guy. I had an appointment Wednesday and the doctor said baby's head is engaged already. I'm only 2 cm dilated though so it may be a while. He scheduled me for an ultrasound on Wednesday "if you make it till then", said the doc. Hubs is still hoping for an October baby but we shall see. This guy may want to come in September. Either way - I am ready!


----------



## sunshine2014

Exciting asha! So close now. Are you super uncomfortable? I can't wait to be that close!!!!


----------



## MissYogi

Oh my goodness there are going to be baby announcements so soon! 

I've been feeling a bit nervous about going into preterm labour recently. I don't really have a reason for that, just a feeling. I have had some very loose poos recently and just felt pretty uncomfortable with some random pains and moods. Just need to keep my baby cooking for at least two more weeks.


----------



## pinkpassion

Missyogi I've been having the same loose poos. It's pretty annoying. It's like 5+ times a day. I also thought maybe it was a sign labor would come sooner than later but I really don't think it is. I think we will both make it to at least full term. I do have a strange inkling that I won't make it far past 38 weeks. Don't know why but I just feel baby will be coming in the next 4.5-5 weeks or so!!
I have to at least make it to 37 or it won't be a birth center birth!!


----------



## sunshine2014

It's so funny, with my first I was SURE I wouldn't make it to my c section, but I did. This time I think I will make it to the section but I've had 3 people tell me this week that they don't think I will. It's such a HUGE unknown, isn't it?


----------



## ttc126

I cant wait for baby announcements!!!!

Dana I hope youre ok! 

Miss Yogi and Pink, Ive had tons of cramping, and loose bm too! Bleh! 
I will hopefully be finding out Monday what the new delivery plan is. Im guessing mid Oct rather than the 31 if his placenta is really looking bad. Im just feeling so crummy! At least Im on modified bed rest so Im off the hook for leaving the house :rofl: Anyone else feeling anti social???


----------



## ttc126

Sunshine I hope you make it but goodness theyve scheduled you quite late!!!!


----------



## MissYogi

Thanks ladies, it's nice to know I'm not in the minority for my concerns. Just two more weeks before I can officially stop worrying about going into labour. 

Ttc- I'm totally with you on being antisocial. DH is away for the weekend and all I want to do is stay in my jammies and nest and hide away. 

My nursery is officially finished! I will upload photos soon.

Edited: added the photos! I love the room!
 



Attached Files:







Nursery 1.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6









Nursery 2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5









Nursery 3.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sunshine2014

Missyogi - love the nursery! Super cute!!!

They have scheduled me quite late, I'm 3 days before due date. But if anything happens sooner, I'll still get the c section so I'm not TOO worried. Just easier to go as planned as we need my family to come watch my LO.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hey girls. Friday I had lots of contractions so I headed to the hospital. They gave me 2 shots to boost the baby's lungs. They tried to stop the contractions with morphine but it didn't work. In the end my cervix didn't dilate more than 2 cms so they sent me home. I'm now on bed rest and i have an ultrasound on Wednesday. If baby is still presenting feet first they'll give me a c-section date. I can't wait for him to come out, I'm so scared!


----------



## ttc126

Dana you will be pleasantly surprised at a planned c section I think. Its a tough recovery but wasnt as bad as I anticipated at all. Thinking of you! Sorry youre having a rough ending. It will be a relief to get him here Im sure!


----------



## Ashaford

Sunshine - I'm not uncomfortable, really. Just ready. I've been having more back pain the last week. And the lightening crotch is getting worse. I'm hoping I've progressed by my appointment on Wednesday. But I didn't really think about October being so important. My husband's father was born in October and so was my husband. He said this weekend it would be so cool to have 3 generations born in October. I will do my best to hold onto this guy until Sunday but I'm not making any promises. 

Thinking of you Dana. I'm so sorry you are having trouble this late in the game. I've been sitting on an exercise ball every night and doing inversions for 30 seconds every morning. Not sure if it helped but it's worth a shot to try to get him to turn. 

Miss Yogi - I love your nursery. The mountains on the wall are so cute!!


----------



## ttc126

Quick update here... I was diagnosed with cholestasis. So baby is coming in about 2 weeks if not sooner. So not was I was expecting today!


----------



## Ashaford

Oh my goodness TTC - I'm so sorry. What are the plans between now and then? Is there any sort of relief or remedy other than delivery?


----------



## MissYogi

Dana- I am so hopeful for you that everything works out well! Either way, I know you are going to have a beautiful, healthy baby soon.

TTC- That sounds so tough! I had to google what it meant but it sounds like getting your little one out soon is the healthiest option for everyone. Can't wait to see photos! 

Ashaford- keep your legs tightly crossed and your bum clenched until Sunday! If anything starts happening before then just push him back in!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hang in there TTC! &#10084;


----------



## StillPraying

Hey ladies sorry for not responding to everyone, but I'm in labor:wohoo:


----------



## sunshine2014

Best excuse ever. Good luck!


----------



## pinkpassion

Our first fall rainbow on the way?! :yipee: :wohoo:
Praying all goes smoothly for you!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!!!


----------



## MissYogi

Good luck Still! Can't wait to see your beautiful rainbow!


----------



## StillPraying

Will post story/pics later but:
Wyatt Eugene Kunhardt was born 9/27/2017 at 9:11pm 6lbs4oz 17inches we're doing awesome! Thank you all for your thoughts and well wishes!
Can't wait to see who rainbow #2 will be!


----------



## MissYogi

Wow still! Congrats!


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww congrats!!! How exciting!!!&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## ttc126

Yay!!!!! Congratulations to you!!!!


----------



## ttc126

How are the rest of us doing? Asha on labor watch for you now!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Congrats on the new baby!!!

I went to the hospital wednesday morning because I was spotting. I felt like crap but they still sent me home. 

Thursday morning I woke up with a pad full of red blood so I had to go in again. I had really bad contractions and after testing me they found out my water was trickling. So they gave me an emergency c section because Mr Eli was still feet first! 

Elijah Jonathan came out at 36 weeks and 1 day weighting 6.6lbs and measuring 18 inches long. He spent a day in the nicu because of funny breathing but now he's in the room with us. Breastfeeding is going good. &#128516; The only thing is that he arches back his neck a lot. He was doing that in one of my last ultrasounds. We will see the doctor tomorrow.

I hope everything is well for you guys!


----------



## ttc126

Wow Dana!!!!!!!! That sounds stressful but Im so glad hes here safe and sound! Congratulations &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ashaford

Omg!! Congratulations Still and Dana!! I can't wait to see pictures. 

We went in for a check up Wednesday and my fluid levels were on the low side of normal. Brady's heart rate was a little low and he was measuring very large. The doctor said I just have something in my gut telling me we need to take him. So Brady arrived into the world on September 28 at 6:14 AM. We are all packed and headed home! He was 7lbs 12oz but his head was 14cm. We are both happy and healthy.


----------



## ttc126

Wow!!!!! Congratulations Asha!!!!!!!! What a great doctor!


----------



## sunshine2014

Congrats to you ladies!!!! So excited for you all!


----------



## pinkpassion

Goodness look at all these babies suddenly!!! How exciting!!! Congrats to all!!!!

Ashaford was your c-section?


----------



## pinkpassion

My ultrasound today went great! Baby weighs somewhere around 5lb 4oz. . Placenta is perfect, fluid level is perfect, head down and ready for take off.. oh and baby has a ton of hair <3

Couldn't be more excited about having a final "go" on my tolac. Woohoo. Vba2c here we come!!!!!! <3


----------



## ttc126

Pink thats great news!!!!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Congrats Asha!!!


----------



## MissYogi

Woah woah woah all the babies all of a sudden! Congrats ladies!


----------



## ttc126

Lol miss yogi I half assumed you were going to say you had your baby too :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

Congrats Dana and Asha!! All of these rainbows just makes me so teary eyed....<3 I need to update the 1st page now! 

Pink so glad to hear your scan went well!

How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## ttc126

I feel like a ticking time bomb, very very stressed. I just hope they get baby out ASAP. They want to avoid NICU time which I truly truly appreciate but the stress of the cholestasis and failing placenta is so hard. Id rather have him in NICU than not at all. :cry:

You ladies all give so so so much hope that we will get our happy endings. So very very happy for you all!


----------



## Meditteranean

Wow congrats Still, Dana and Ashaford!!!! I can't believe you've all have babies in such a short amount of time! And they've been all boys!!! 

It's exciting to see who will be next. 

Ttc, are you having a c section or having baby come naturally? 

Pink, do you still not know what you're having?! 

I've been trying mild techniques and food to get things going since I've been 2 cm for a few days now. I'm just ready to,get this baby out. I've had a lot of pressure the last couple of days and feeling a lot of tightening.


----------



## ttc126

Med! Good to see you on here! I hope things get started for you soon! Have you tried a birth ball? Ive also seen this crazy eggplant dinner recipe thats supposed to put you in labor! Im sure you cant wait!!!!
I will be having a c section. I dont feel comfortable being induced for a vbac and my gut says baby doesnt need the stress of labor.... with my placenta being so calcified its also a higher risk of retained placenta which I had with my first birth and hemorrhaged.... basically Im too scared to do a vbac.


----------



## pinkpassion

No we are still team yellow :)


----------



## MissYogi

ttc126 said:


> Lol miss yogi I half assumed you were going to say you had your baby too :rofl:

Nope, luckily baby is still cooking because I still need a bit of time to get ready! Although we were with some friends last night and one of them kept saying he was pretty sure baby was coming on October 2nd, which I was like, ummm, that's Monday.... no thanks, not yet! 

I had been feeling like baby was coming early for a while, about a week ago I just really started feeling anxious and nervous that I might not make it to at least 37 weeks but it seems like I will make it there now. Everything is still going well, still feeling quite comfortable, mobile and able to do things so I'm not too anxious for baby to get out now or anything. I have my home visit with the midwife this week so there we will discuss more about the home birth plans. It means that tomorrow I have to seriously clean the house so they don't think we are unfit parents who live in squalor!


----------



## Meditteranean

Ttc, you need to do whatever makes you most comfortable and best for baby. I don't blame you at all for wanting another c-section. When do you get your date? I've never heard of eggplant to induce labour. I've been eating spicy, pineapple, black licorice and raspberry leaf tea. I'm trying to stay away from massage and accupunncture but we'll see. 

Pink, good for you, that's some willpower! 

MissYogi get everything done ASAP, it'll be less stress once it is and you can hopefully relax for a bit before baby comes.


----------



## ttc126

Thank you for that support :hugs:

And heres a link to that silly eggplant recipe :rofl:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ro...mesan-recipe-to-try-to-induce-labor-28518/amp


----------



## StillPraying

I was convinced baby would be early but he wasn't. I feel like third tri is just a lot of anxiety wanting to have everything ready and prepared for baby's arrival :) 

Missyogi good luck with your home visit :) 

TTC you already have a date for your csection right? Hang in there hon :hugs: I'm sure you're under a of stress worrying over baby's health :hugs: it sounds like csection is definitely best for you and baby!

Med good luck with the home remedies! I found them a great way to pass the time. I was convinced they'd work since I was already 3cm....nope. lol


----------



## ttc126

Thanks still! I do have a date at 39 weeks but mfm says its moving to 36... so next week! Its sad because everything was all planned but Im just praying all goes well and he does just fine.


----------



## sunshine2014

Congrats to all the little ones that have arrived!!! So special. 

3 weeks for me! I'm so ready. Having very bad BH and painful cramps every day. As well as nausea and lightheadedness. Hope it doens't last for 3 weeks!! Got checked yesterday and I'm still closed, so just normal pregnancy pains over here.


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm also having painful cramps and Braxton hicks and pressure. I didn't have it like this with my other 2. Curious if it's a sign of things happening sooner?!


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm not sure!! It's pretty intense and all day long for a few days now. I guess we'll see, but I definitely didn't have this last time...


----------



## StillPraying

I had those cramps and painful bh pretty much all of third tri. My Dr said it was because it wasn't my first baby :shrug: I was also already 3cm by 37 weeks.so maybe you're both already dilating since it's not your first either??


----------



## sunshine2014

DH checked me the other night and said I was still closed (he's a DR, just to clarify haha). Yesterday I had a much better day, and wasn't in as much pain. YAY! Hoping he moved to a more comfy position and will rest easy for awhile!


----------



## pinkpassion

At my midwife yesterday I was checked and am 80-90% effaced, very soft cervix and about 1 cm!!


----------



## ttc126

Wow pink! Thats awesome! I was 100% and 2cm at 36 weeks with my first (had been on bedrest for ptl etc) and labor went so fast. I hope its easy and quick and a sign you dont have much longer to wait!


----------



## pinkpassion

That's exciting :) I am really getting excited!!! I just can't wait to see baby!!!!


----------



## ttc126

Im getting anxious to meet my baby too! 
I dont think I updated but hes coming Tuesday evening!!!!! Steroids for his lungs today and tomorrow and pre-op stuff Monday. Then HERE!


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow!! That's so soon!! I hope he does well, in sure he will!!!!


----------



## ttc126

Thank you. Im nervous to have him so early but three MFMs have reviewed my case and agree its the safest and best for baby.


----------



## StillPraying

So exciting baby will be here so soon Ttc!! I totally understand being nervous about him being early. I was induced at 35 with dd2, it was terrifying! But she was perfectly fine and had no complications. Praying it'll be the same for you <3


----------



## Meditteranean

Update for me: 
I had an OB appointment on Wednesday (oct 3rd) at 38+6 and got a second sweep done. I was still only 2 cm's &#128577;. Baby was still high . My water broke at 3:30 am, I got the epidural at 6:30 am and our Princess was born at 11:07 am with only one push ! &#128077;


----------



## MissYogi

Yayyy! Congrats med!! I love that all of our rainbows are arriving now!


----------



## Meditteranean

Presleigh Florence Grace 6lbs 10 ozs
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2445.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dana_Scully

Congrats Med!


----------



## ttc126

Wow!!!!!! Congratulations Med! Shes gorgeous! Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dana_Scully

&#10084; Here is my bub, Elijah Jonathan. &#10084;
 



Attached Files:







SavedImage_20171004_070900_04-1.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww congrats med!! So precious!! How awesome, what a swift birth!!

Love seeing all these baby announcements!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Congrats med! <3


----------



## ttc126

Dana, handsome little guy &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sunshine2014

What a sweet little boy!!!! 

I feel like I'm going to be the last one at this rate lol. 

How does it feel to not be pregnant any more, ladies? I'm so envious.


----------



## MissYogi

I'm still behind you sunshine! Our babies still need some fattening up to be as cute as these ladies babies.


----------



## ttc126

Its a bit crazy to think my baby will be here in 3 days. Trying to enjoy the last few days of feeling kicks and rolls inside....


----------



## pinkpassion

I think I'm trailing you ladies!! I'll probably be the last to go!! :)


----------



## StillPraying

Sunshine to be honest right now postpartum is more miserable than being pregnant ever was lol


----------



## Meditteranean

Dana, Elijah is such a beautiful baby! 

Still, I'm with yiu there. I already miss being pregnant and feeling the kicks and hiccups and all. I've been sooo emotional and feel bad that I don't have time to spend with my son or the ability right now to play as I'm so sore from tearing. I've changed the family dynamic that we've all known and I'm having a hard time with that.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Thanks Med, your daughter is adorable! 

C-section recovery is slow and painful. I'm creeped out by my own incision lol

I feel bad for changing my family dynamic too. I used to do so many things with my son, now I can barely stay awake. He's being a trooper about it though.


----------



## Ashaford

Congratulations, Med!! Presleigh is beautiful like her momma! 

Dana - Elijah is so handsome too! 

I can't wait for everyone elses little miracles to arrive. I agree that I miss being pregnant. I had a vaginal delivery but had to have an episotomy. Phew! I am finally starting to be able to sit down without pain. We were hit by tropical storm nate last night and Brady slept for 6 hours straight. I'd never wish a tropical storm on anyone but I'll take that sleep all day long!! Nursing is going well but the doctor asked us to add an ounce of formula or pumped breastmilk after each feeding. He's chunking up so that is all that matters.

I hope everyone is doing well. I can't remember if I sent a photo or not so I've attached a couple just in case. Mom brain is real!
 



Attached Files:







22050035_10100299890041104_2015266007896908345_n.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 6









22046781_10100299890175834_9061607423242322083_n.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sunshine2014

OMg!!! All these sweet little babies!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are they all girls so far? Or do we have a little princess that I missed?


----------



## pinkpassion

I think you meant boys :haha: mom brain!!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Awww Brady is a cutie! Newborns are the cutest. &#128525;


----------



## sunshine2014

hahahahah....yes.

Pregnancy brain is REAL.


----------



## StillPraying

So far we've got 1 girl and 3 boys. I can't wait to see who goes next!

Delivery went very smooth and quick for me, and that part of healing hasn't been too bad other than back pain (I had back labor). But Wyatt is small and I got a cracked nipple because he has issues opening his mouth wide enough. So the cracked nipple then developed into mastitis which basically feels like having the flu while simultaneously being dropkicked in the boob by a UFC fighter. 

Definitely with you ladies on the change in family dynamic, my poor girls :neutral:


----------



## Dana_Scully

Ouf mastitis is so painful Still. Baby is having trouble sleeping in his crib. It's really bad at nighttime because 10 minutes after we put him down he wants to breastfeed again. &#128549;


----------



## MissYogi

Well, looks like I may be next because the midwife says I didn't just pee my pants 6 times in a row like I thought I might have! Only very small contractions so far but the machine did detect a few and I feel a bit here and there. See you all on the other side!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Good luck Missyogi! &#128077;


----------



## ttc126

Good luck miss yogi! 

Its my turn in about 16 hrs!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck ladies :) .. looks like I'm going to be the last one :haha:


----------



## sunshine2014

Good luck ladies!!

Pink - it's totally me and you until the end haha. Don't leave me in the dust.... When's your DD again? I'm scheduled the 25th~


----------



## pinkpassion

November 5th!! Sounds like you'll be leaving me in the dust lol. That's Ok!


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

I'm being induced 36 + 6, you guys! That's FRIDAY!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ok well everyone will have their baby before me, I hope y'all stay around to keep me sane waiting! Threads tend to go dead once people start having their babies!!


----------



## StillPraying

No worries Pink, I'll still be here :friends:

Good luck MissYogi!!! Lol peeing your pants 6x would be quite a bit....you're staying at home right?

Ebauerhaus omg that's only like 2 more days!!!! Good luck<3


----------



## ttc126

Baby Ford was born at 5:25pm the 10th! He was 5lbs 11oz and 18 inches. Hes doing well and Im so glad hes here!!!!!


----------



## MissYogi

Autumn Elizabeth came racing into the world this morning (Oct 10th) at 7:40 am! 5 lbs, 1 oz, and so wonderful!


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations miss yogi!!!!!!!


----------



## MissYogi

ttc126 said:


> Congratulations miss yogi!!!!!!!

Same to you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats everyone!!!! So sweet! So how many girls to boys? 2 girls 5 boys?


----------



## sunshine2014

Congrats ladies!!!! 

Pink, don't worry -- I'll be here until the end with you lol.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Congrats ttc and missyogi! &#128515;


----------



## StillPraying

Congrats TTC and Missyogi! Tiny little babies <3 I hope you both are recovering well:hugs:


----------



## MissYogi

Any more rainbows making an appearance yet?


----------



## StillPraying

None that I have heard about yet!


----------



## pinkpassion

Not here, I'm still waiting around!! Hoping baby waits until Wednesday to get passed Halloween so I can take the girls trick or treating:haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Pink maybe the walking plus the candy overload will send you into labor :haha:


----------



## sunshine2014

Mine arrived last Wednesday! We are smitten and big sister loves him!

Healthy boy at 8lbs 3 Oz. Slowly recovering from c section!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats sunshine!!!

Still I hope so :haha:


----------



## MissYogi

Congratulations sunshine! Hope you are recovering well!


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations sunshine!!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Congratulations Sunshine:happydance:


----------



## Ashaford

Congratulations, ladies! 

Sorry I've been MIA lately. I was having trouble logging in from my phone and I've finally had time to turn on my computer. Plus, this little one has kept me on my toes, to say the least. He is a lazy eater so he isn't getting enough from me. :( We've been supplementing with formula because I haven't figured out how to pump enough to supplement with breast milk. Any tips from anyone? 

Pink - are you still holding on? I hope you are feeling well. Is anyone else left?


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes, still holding On! Hoping baby waits until after trick or treating! Lots of candy and walking tomorrow so maybe that will kick start something!! I'll have the midwife check me tomorrow at my appointment! Other than that not much going on!


----------



## Dana_Scully

&#128056; Happy Halloween! &#128056;
 



Attached Files:







SavedImage_20171031_161453_16-1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## StillPraying

Happy Halloween ladies<3

Asha do you pump when he's finished eating?


----------



## Ashaford

Still - I pump after his first morning feed (around 6 am) but then after that he wants to eat every two hours and he typically nurses for 40 minutes. So by the time I get him down and happy, I have less than an hour before he's ready to eat again. He is slowly getting more efficient at nursing but he just likes to fall asleep.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

All! I had my little guy on October 16 at 4 in the afternoon!
He was 37 w 2 days
7 lbs 15.5 ounces
21" long

He's so wonderful. Momhood is proving a bit difficult, especially when it comes to nighttime wake ups for food. But I'm loving having a little one. As is my husband.

I'm also currently 16lbs under my original pre-pregnancy weight, so that's crazy!

Pink, I'm waiting for your announcement!!


----------



## Ashaford

Congratulations, E!! Welcome to the world of mommyhood. It is so hard but so much fun.


----------



## pinkpassion

Labor started last night right at 11pm. It's slow going, the contractions are so painful!! Not staying consistent though, I've been having bloody show since my first contraction. I go in at 10 to check what progress has been made!


----------



## Ashaford

Any update, Pink?? I have been thinking of you today. :)


----------



## pinkpassion

My update from last night:

Well after 27 hours of extremely painful long contractions , I had an emergency transfer from midwife to hospital where I received an emergency c-section After it was determined my uterus ruptured. Baby and I are safe.. oh and btw , it's a girl .. It's been a hell of a 27 hours and I'm exhausted and still trying to process everything!! I'll write more tomorrow!


----------



## pinkpassion

Update from this morning:

Her name is Madison Anne Claire, yes 2 middle names because Anne was just decided, as that's dhs grandma who got us together and she passed away 9 years ago and I went into labor on her bday 

Wide awake.. staring at this little miracle.

Yesterday was crazy!!! I keep replaying it all in my head... After my water broke, things really intensified. Contractions became one on top the the other and I progressed pretty well although only got to 5cm/100% she could stretch me to almost an 8. I was finding the contractions really difficult and suddenly had an urge to push. I had had no progress from the previous check so was told not to push. It was involuntary though. The contractions became so painful I could do nothing but yell and cry. There was a sharp pain that started along the right side of my incision so I alerted my midwife, she took my vitals and we listened to baby's hb on doppler. All seemed well and the pain mostly subsided after the contractions. But the urge to push was unbearable. I finally told my midwife I thought we needed to transfer. She tried to talk me out of it and also took her time getting stuff done (transfer papers) and then finally an hour later we were on our way. I was quite the sight.. the main hospital entrance was closed for the night so we had to go through er , they pushed me in a wheelchair and I had a contraction in the lobby of the er and let me tell you THAT was embarrassing... everyone was staring at me as I screamed so loud and kept coming up off the seat of the wheelchair!

That continued as they checked me into l&d and the nurses took their sweet time. As soon as we got up to l&d the nurse immediately said "you're signing consent for c-section" as their hospital policy is against vba2c. And the nurse had an obvious disdain of midwives lol.. anyway I signed them and within an hour they had little lady out. Sure enough my uterus had opened up where I was feeling all the pain and part of the amniotic sac was bulging .. the Dr said my uterus now looks like a patchwork quilt and he said absolutely no more babies for me! I was ok with that and had actually told them to remove my tubes during the c-section but that somehow got overlooked and it didn't get done&#65533;&#65533;.. so they got Madison out and dh got to announce the gender to which we were like &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;... it was still a special time and I'm just so so so thankful I didn't let the midwife pressure me into staying any longer.. I'm in some discomfort at the moment but Nothing like before the c-section.. that and I declined pain meds &#65533;&#65533; ... I do have it at my disposal if I so choose. So because i also had developed a fever and increased white blood cells they have me on 3 different types of antibiotics and they had to send the placenta for testing to make sure Madison is in the clear!
Also I'm having quite a bit more bleeding than they are happy with so I'm on pitocin and hourly belly massages &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

And I'm feeling guilty about all the money we spent for a midwife and still ended up here with a c-section, plus being away from my other 2 girls


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Pink! So happy for you. How wonderful. 
It sounds like a crazy time!

My son has two middle names, too. :)


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

I had a super sharp pain on the right side of my pelvis that thr epidural didn't numb at all. It was really bad. I've never had a csection or any other type of birth before, so that's an interesting coincidence.


----------



## Ashaford

Good morning ladies! Can we all post an update? I miss you ladies! Pink - I am so sad to hear how dramatic your delivery was. I am so glad you listed to your gut and went to the hospital. 

Brady is 8 weeks tomorrow. He was 10 lbs 7 oz last week at our checkup. Geez how time flies! He started sleeping 6 hrs straight this week to which mommy is ecstatic. I was able to nurse him for 6 weeks. I wasn't able to keep him full for more than an hour. It was really hard on me emotionally but I ultimately decided to go to formula. He is so much happier. I wanted to nurse for much longer but I am fine as long as he is happy and healthy. I gained 45 lbs during my pregnancy. I got 13 lbs left to lose. Not too bad considering I was only cleared for exercise two weeks ago. 

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving (if you celebrate it). I hope all of your little ones are doing great!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hey girls! Eli turned 8 weeks yesterday. He started off weighing 6.9lbs and is now 12lbs! He's exclusively breastfed and I'm so proud because I couldn't do it properly for my first one! He's doing great for a late term preemie. &#128077; He hates not being in our arms though. So I get about 4 hours of sleep every night! &#128517;


----------



## ttc126

Aww i love catching up! Good to hear from you Dana and Asha!

Ford is 6 weeks old and doing well! He was 7lbs 13oz at his one month checkup (last week at 5 weeks) up from 5lbs 11oz at birth! Maybe its a late preemie thing Dana but my 36+0 guy wants to be held constantly too. I get about the same amount of sleep and i barely get anything done in the day! Hes doing well though and growing so much!


----------



## StillPraying

Pink omg :hugs: glad you both are okay! Love the name and I hope your recovery is going well! 

So glad to hear all of the babies are doing well <3


----------



## Meditteranean

Well ladies, we all made it!!! Some of us had more struggles than others but in the end we all got healthy babies. 
I&#8217;m so happy to have shared this journey with you all!


----------



## Ashaford

Amen, Meditteranean! Congrats to all of us. I can't believe Brady is almost 14 weeks now. Time flies so fast. I started back to work today. It's nice to play with adults but I definitely miss my little man. I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season. I also hope all of you are healthy and so are your little ones. When I have time I'll post a picture and an update.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

I really enjoyed the journey with you all.
Rain is 12 weeks as of today and he's so strong already. My little family has gone through a lot of changes in the last 12 weeks - new baby, new schedule, losing a job, and finding a new home while we're keeping an eye out for a new job. 
I hope to see you all again before too long. I hope not in this particular thread of the forum, but in other places. :)


----------

